# bi racial babies?



## Autumntx

Just wondering if any of you are having little mixed babies? My little one is half Caucasian, half Chinese:) Cant wait to see him/her!!!


----------



## Sini

Im scandinavian and oh is malaysian so a lil mixed prince on the way :)


----------



## Autumntx

Sini said:


> Im scandinavian and oh is malaysian so a lil mixed prince on the way :)

Awe! Going to be very cute I'm sure!!! My 2 from a previous marriage are a quarter Vietnamese. They looked Asian as babies but they look more Hawaiian like now.


----------



## abbyg

im white babys dad is pakistani, interesting to see what kinda colour he is when hes born xx


----------



## whirlwind

Yep! I am Caucasian (pasty-white with light brown hair and green eyes) and my OH is from Mexico (more Aztec blood than Spanish blood) so his skin is pretty light in the winter, but gets a beautful dark tan in the summer. We joke that we are having a vanilla and caramel striped baby! 
We're having a boy and we can't wait to meet him :cloud9:


----------



## Fruitymeli

My children are part White part Pakistani :)


----------



## Autumntx

I have always loved mixed babies. Well....all babies:) I've known since I was a child that my babies would be mixed. I'm very fair with green hazel eyes, my husband is olive skinned but light with dark brown eyes and black hair. This will be the first non 100% Asian grandbaby on his side. Exciting!


----------



## Tink1o5

Yup im Caucasian and DH is 100 percent Viet. So mixed babies for us too.


----------



## Autumntx

Tink1o5 said:


> Yup im Caucasian and DH is 100 percent Viet. So mixed babies for us too.

One of my favorite Vietnamese singers is named Bao:)


----------



## Tink1o5

:happydance: YAY for Bao =). can you speak Vietnamese at all?


----------



## Autumntx

Tink1o5 said:


> :happydance: YAY for Bao =). can you speak Vietnamese at all?

I use to know more when my babies were small and we were surrounded by their Viet family. I wish my kiddos knew more than they do. We all know a little:)


----------



## TamaraC

My little girl is going to be half White (from me - Ukrainian/French/etc..) and Half Filipino (my husband) :) So excited to see what features she gets from each of us! :)


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Uhuh! I am white, blonde hair blue eyes and my fiancé is Aboriginal, beautiful dark hair skin and eyes:) can't wait to meet our baba!! I bet ur little one is going to be a little doll! How cute!


----------



## Olivia_T

Our little bunkie will be a lovely mix of me and their daddy! I am white (German, Dutch, and Irish decent) and my handsome other half is African American. Congrats to all you ladies on your babies!!!


----------



## sertina

I'm asian (from Russia) brown eyes, dark hair , my husband is white (hazel eyes, light hair) 
Can't wait to find out whose blood is "stronger".


----------



## Duejan2012

im white and my Dh is mexican so yes they are very cutee babies. I have blonde hair and blue eyes so its a good mix lol


----------



## creatingpeace

ME too..I am Caucasian and OH is Jamaican/Canadian! Excited to meet our little guy!


----------



## Green Glitter

TamaraC said:


> My little girl is going to be half White (from me - Ukrainian/French/etc..) and Half Filipino (my husband) :) So excited to see what features she gets from each of us! :)

My kids are half Filipino as well, as well as this new edition! I'm like vampire pale and my husband is full Asian (Filipino). My kids definitely look like their father more than me... 

Let me find a pictures. My daughter definitely picked up more of the Asian features, but they both carry their father well. :D So cute! My kids are 6 and 8 already, so this 3rd will be a bit younger than them. LOL. It'll be neat to see this little one in December.

My daughter Kai (6).
https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9895/kaijq.th.jpg

My son Ethan (8).
https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4991/ethana.th.jpg


----------



## TamaraC

Oh My Goodness Green Glitter :) They are absolutely beautiful!! :)

Congrats! This is mine and my Husbands first - so i am def. excited to see how the asian features will be displayed! :) Yours have such wonderful color!! So adorable!

Hurray for December due dates! I think we are very close in times - as i will be 22 weeks on Sunday - and Due December 13!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Green Glitter said:


> TamaraC said:
> 
> 
> My little girl is going to be half White (from me - Ukrainian/French/etc..) and Half Filipino (my husband) :) So excited to see what features she gets from each of us! :)
> 
> My kids are half Filipino as well, as well as this new edition! I'm like vampire pale and my husband is full Asian (Filipino). My kids definitely look like their father more than me...
> 
> Let me find a pictures. My daughter definitely picked up more of the Asian features, but they both carry their father well. :D So cute! My kids are 6 and 8 already, so this 3rd will be a bit younger than them. LOL. It'll be neat to see this little one in December.
> 
> My daughter Kai (6).
> https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9895/kaijq.th.jpg
> 
> My son Ethan (8).
> https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4991/ethana.th.jpgClick to expand...

ur babies are beautiful :)


----------



## LolaLou

Yep! My children are half white (me)and half Iraqi (DH). They have def picked up some of the darker features and esp that olive skin that actually tans in the sun and not turns pink like mommy!


----------



## ashlee23

mine will be half turkish half english. have a feeling he/she is gonna get most of dad's features xx


----------



## OliveMartini

Both me and OH are white, but he is from a greek background.

I have ghost white skin, thin brown hair and green eyes.
He had very dark skin, thick dark hair and blue eyes. He looks very 'greeky' too, lol!

So it'll be interesting to see who DD2 takes after :)


----------



## shantel_18

Im black and my husband is indian, so it will be interesting too see the contrast. I hope our baby gets his hair texture :) Cant wait!


----------



## BabyBlondex

This thread is really interesting! Me and OH are both white, but I love reading about threads like this :) x


----------



## Sini

I find it very interesting! Because Im very fair, medium blond naturally with green eyes and freckles and my OH is very tanned, black strong hair and dark brown eyes and strong features. Never know what our son will look like! :D


----------



## Lara310809

Not really mixed race as were both classed as White European, but I am English with north European heritage and my OH is From the Mediterranean, so he tans really well etc. The kids here are so dark because they spend all their summers at the beach lol. My daugter is pale, but she tans really easily. I assume our next baby will be the same


----------



## Casey3

Yep! I'm white (fair skin, brown hair) and my OH is full Vietnamese... I'm definitely interested in seeing what our little guy/gal looks like! :D I love seeing pictures of other mixed babies, it's so interesting to see what features they get from each side... Tink, Bao is adorable!!


----------



## BrittneyMom

I am caucasian and my husband is Native American. Our 1st LO was born with a super tan, black hair, and dark brown eyes. He now has a nice year long olive tone (the darkness went away by month 3) but kept the black hair and dark brown eyes. Excited to see if the next one will be the same :)


----------



## lynnikins

Tink I didn't know you were expecting again another former march 2010 mum around Congrats Bao is so cutE


----------



## waitandsee

Ours will be 50% german (blonde and gray eyes) and 25% 25% spanish/colombian. My colombian in-law family all have those beautiful almond shaped eyes. I am rooting for a set of those. lol.


----------



## honeymama

I'm white and my hubby is Brazilian, so I'm very excited to find out what our little princess is going to look like!


----------



## TamaraC

Wow! All these Bi-Racial babies are sounding so beautiful already! Congrats Everyone!!


----------



## Vero

I am white (Slovakian) and my husband is hispanic - Puerto Rican. This is going to be the first bi racial baby in the history for both families. We have both brown eyes and brown hair. I am just lighter (eyes, hair and skin).


----------



## Olivia_T

We should all post pics of our little ones when they arrive!


----------



## mummylove

Nope me and OH are White British


----------



## honeymama

Olivia_T said:


> We should all post pics of our little ones when they arrive!

I totally agree! Bi-racial babies and babies of all races, period...are precious!


----------



## babybearsmama

I'm white and my OH is African American and Peruvian. So our little boy is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Libra Mariah

My baby girl is tri-racial. She is Caucasion, African American, And Iraqi-Arabic. 
I am biracial My mother is Caucasion and my father is African American. My Husband is Iraqi Arabic. I wondered what our baby girl Layla would look like as well and here she is!!!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







232323232%7Ffp43359%3Enu%3D3258%3E96%3B%3E53%3B%3EWSNRCG%3D3555%3C25796324nu0mrj.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 44









layla pics 127.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 33









layla pics 129.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## honeymama

Libra Mariah said:


> My baby girl is tri-racial. She is Caucasion, African American, And Iraqi-Arabic.
> I am biracial My mother is Caucasion and my father is African American. My Husband is Iraqi Arabic. I wondered what our baby girl Layla would look like as well and here she is!!!!:cloud9:

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Autumntx

These are my two kiddos from my 1st marriage. They are 25% Viet. I dont hae a newborn pic on this computer of my son but he def looked Asian as a baby but they older they get..the more mixed or white they look. My daughter is now 15 and my son is 13.
First 2 pics are of my son, 3rd is of my daughter:)
 



Attached Files:







20765_248487871834_603151834_3798715_6327152_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 45









282496_10150249402661835_603151834_7949604_3780480_n.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 31









278759_10150252491226835_603151834_7979491_6766189_o.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Autumntx

I wanna see where these new LO's are coming from. So please share your "couple" pixs if you feel like it:) Here's me and my hubby. We've been together 11 yrs and this is our first baby:)


----------



## SapphireCrush

OH is Mexican, I'm French/Scottish aka Caucasian aka white.. so yeah :) We are having a mixed babyyyy.


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/Kek032-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/DSCN6031.jpg

that's us :flower:


----------



## Autumntx

Green Glitter said:


> TamaraC said:
> 
> 
> My little girl is going to be half White (from me - Ukrainian/French/etc..) and Half Filipino (my husband) :) So excited to see what features she gets from each of us! :)
> 
> My kids are half Filipino as well, as well as this new edition! I'm like vampire pale and my husband is full Asian (Filipino). My kids definitely look like their father more than me...
> 
> Let me find a pictures. My daughter definitely picked up more of the Asian features, but they both carry their father well. :D So cute! My kids are 6 and 8 already, so this 3rd will be a bit younger than them. LOL. It'll be neat to see this little one in December.
> 
> My daughter Kai (6).
> https://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9895/kaijq.th.jpg
> 
> My son Ethan (8).
> https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/4991/ethana.th.jpgClick to expand...

Your kiddos are gorgeous! & I've always been a huge fan of the name Kai


----------



## Autumntx

SapphireCrush said:


> OH is Mexican, I'm French/Scottish aka Caucasian aka white.. so yeah :) We are having a mixed babyyyy.
> 
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/Kek032-1.jpg
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/DSCN6031.jpg
> 
> that's us :flower:

Very cute! You guys look so young! You remind me of when I had my first little one.


----------



## SapphireCrush

I'm about to be 19 and he is 21, we are a little young, hehe :)
Hope we make cute babies!!


----------



## honeymama

honeymama said:


> I'm white and my hubby is Brazilian, so I'm very excited to find out what our little princess is going to look like!

Here is a picture of me and my hubby. 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188472_10150454935975002_504210001_17562752_6772919_n.jpg


----------



## Saljae

my kids are 1/4 black, 3/4 white.


----------



## LittleBambino

I am 1/4 Irish, 1/4 English & 1/2 Moroccan & my OH is 1/2 Brazilian, 1/4 Mogolian & 1/4 Pakistani. A very crazy mix. Very excited to see which of us has the most dominant genes!


----------



## Olivia_T

Libra Mariah, your little girl is just gorgeous :)


----------



## Autumntx

Libra Mariah said:


> My baby girl is tri-racial. She is Caucasion, African American, And Iraqi-Arabic.
> I am biracial My mother is Caucasion and my father is African American. My Husband is Iraqi Arabic. I wondered what our baby girl Layla would look like as well and here she is!!!!:cloud9:


Shes a perfect mix! I cant wait until I can post pictures too!


----------



## Olivia_T

I know! I am excited for our baby to arrive and see what they look like!!!!!


----------



## Libra Mariah

I'm sure everyones babies will be beautiful!!! I cant wait to see pics. I will post picks of DH and I when I get home. I am on my iPhone right now though. There is a thread in 3rd tri that is just like this. Here is the link https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/642316-he-look-like.html. Hopefully people will soon start to show pics of their babies in it.


----------



## Olivia_T

Sorry was on my iPhone before...here we are....

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/45881_764603027455_21410393_41573834_4869031_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/72015_806843547115_21410393_42573821_6405450_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/207216_891731930115_21410393_43439293_1755044_n.jpg


----------



## cupcakemomma

Saljae said:


> my kids are 1/4 black, 3/4 white.

This is exactly what our baby will be :) I'm hoping the African American heritage will shine through at least a little bit. I'm super pale white, and DH is half-and-half black/white. DH also has that dark textured hair, and mine is blond and pin-straight. I'm so curious to find out how this turns out!


----------



## Autumntx

@ Olivia T....you guys look great together. Bet baby is going to have great color!


----------



## Amaya_Jordan

I'm African America, Indian and White, and my Fiance is 100% Dominican!!!


----------



## Olivia_T

Aww thanks Autumntx, that is an awfully nice thing to say! We just want a healthy happy baby :)


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

I didnt have one of us together on the comp but here is me and here is my OH:flower:
 



Attached Files:







kate bebo.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 20









trumaine1.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Green Glitter

Beautiful children Libra Mariah and Autumntx! They are simply gorgeous._Wow_, all of these lovely couples. You guys are so cute! Congrats to you all in your relationships. I'll try and fish through some of mine to find some of my husband and I if I have a moment tomorrow.

*TamaraC* - congrats to you as well on your first! That's such an amazing journey the first time, experiencing everything for the first time. Your husband's genes will probably be more dominant, at least they were in my case and all of my nieces and nephews on my husbands side. :D Yes! Our due dates are only 2 days apart! :D I'm December 11th. Thanks for the wonderful words, sweetie. :hugs

*Babyhopes* - thank you!!! Oh, love the new 3D scan you got. *HUGS* Beautiful little baby. 

*Autumntx* - thank you! Your children are so beautiful too. I love the pictures of you and your OH. You'll have to post pictures of your 3rd when he/she comes! Aw, thanks. Kai is a name I actually overheard my father-in-law use before to someone on the phone. My husband said it was one of his cousins over there, and I instantly fell in love with the name.


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi Everyone!!

I am white british, and my husband is black african, we already have 2 children, Jacob - 3 years old, and Isabelle - 2 years old, and we are expecting baby number 3, a little girl we will call Sophia Grace! 

Here's a photo of us all taken last weekend at a friends wedding!! :)


----------



## Mysticalrain

Im scottish and my bf is south African were both white with dark features


----------



## KristelB

Yep I'm Filipino and OH is half French Canadian/Italian


----------



## roseyblossom

Oooo i like this post :D I'm indian and my DH is english and part irish, i can't wait to find out what the baby will look like :D


----------



## Autumntx

Jamaris Mummy...you guys are gorgeous! Baby is gonna be beautiful


----------



## Autumntx

JJandBellaMum-gorgeous family. With 2 cuties already you know this one is already going to be a cutie.


----------



## Saljae

https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f193/cotorra2/hmm031.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f193/cotorra2/april8022.jpg
https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f193/cotorra2/HTCT8788_000203.jpg

Sorry the last 2 are so big :/ idk how to change the size


----------



## nickyc230891

im caucasian im very pale have blonde hair blue eyes. My partner is black and from the caribbean (trinidad)


----------



## heather91

Just peeking in..your kids are all absolutely precious! :flower: Me & my OH are both pale, blue eyed and fair haired, I wonder what ours will look like :haha:


----------



## Soon5kids

I am African and my hubby is part Irish,native American, and African American. I just love the way our kids look! I guess they fall into the multi racial category. :D


----------



## newmommy23

mine! My daughter is Haitian and Romanian


----------



## Duchess85

I love this thread and all the kids are gorgeous. I'm black (Nigerian) and hubby is turkish cypriot. Can't wait to meet our son, God willing, in December :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## queenlavera

Well we are both considered Black in USA, but I am African-American and my DH is East Indian Trinidadian. I'm sure our little boy is going to be a cutie pie. :)


----------



## Autumntx

Saljae- cute kiddos!


----------



## Autumntx

newmommy23 very cute little girl. 

I love all the responses! This thread is awesome:)


----------



## jadesh101

Autumntx said:


> Just wondering if any of you are having little mixed babies? My little one is half Caucasian, half Chinese:) Cant wait to see him/her!!!

Sorry hun but not only are your little ones gorgeous but so is your OH!!! :haha:

Your a very lucky lady :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Autumntx

jadesh101 said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are having little mixed babies? My little one is half Caucasian, half Chinese:) Cant wait to see him/her!!!
> 
> Sorry hun but not only are your little ones gorgeous but so is your OH!!! :haha:
> 
> Your a very lucky lady :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Thank you! No need to be sorry, I'm always flattered when ppl compliment him:)


----------



## Autumntx

bump:)


----------



## Laidee

My LO won't be bi-racial...both DH and myself are african american, altho he has puerto rican, west indian, and irish in his blood. But hubby has red hair and freckles so i'm hoping the baby picks up some of his features!


----------



## Autumntx

Laidee said:


> My LO won't be bi-racial...both DH and myself are african american, altho he has puerto rican, west indian, and irish in his blood. But hubby has red hair and freckles so i'm hoping the baby picks up some of his features!



I love red headed African American babies! So rare and so cute!


----------



## Moonchild420

Bi racial is an understatement for my LO lol... 
He's father is Spanish (from Spain) and German. I'm Jamaican, Irish and Native American... I cant imagine what he's going to look like..


----------



## cupcakemomma

All these babies are so cute! It'll be fun to share pictures after these babies are born... we need to carry this thread through all the way to our third tri :)

Saljae... I LOVE your kids' curly hair! That's exactly how DH's hair looked when he was a baby, I'm really hoping it carries through to this baby...

DH and I, from our wedding last year. It's the only pic I have of us on our new laptop.


----------



## Autumntx

Moonchild420 said:


> Bi racial is an understatement for my LO lol...
> He's father is Spanish (from Spain) and German. I'm Jamaican, Irish and Native American... I cant imagine what he's going to look like..

thats an exciting mix!


----------



## Autumntx

I agree....lets keep this thread rolling until we've all posted our LO's pix:)


----------



## youngwife20

I always knew my babys would be mixraised! Im fully black and my husbands really light white! lol hehe mixed babys are so cute!!!
 



Attached Files:







215877_1904936513537_1545500812_1930586_2357921_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Olivia_T

Autumntx, totally agree!


----------



## hoping:)

Hi girls! I agree and think bi-racial/mixed babies are so cute.

Our little girl is due November 9th and we are so excited to see what she will look like. I am Native American and my husband is Caucasian. I am short (5ft5in) with dark brown almond eyes (most people mistake me as Asian) and tan skin. My hubby is tall (6ft3in) with bright blue eyes and light skin.

Here is our pic:thumbup: Sorry about the glare


----------



## Autumntx

hoping:) said:


> Hi girls! I agree and think bi-racial/mixed babies are so cute.
> 
> Our little girl is due November 9th and we are so excited to see what she will look like. I am Native American and my husband is Caucasian. I am short (5ft5in) with dark brown almond eyes (most people mistake me as Asian) and tan skin. My hubby is tall (6ft3in) with bright blue eyes and light skin.
> 
> Here is our pic:thumbup: Sorry about the glare
> View attachment 246974

I can see why ppl think you are Asian. You're gorgeous! I love Native Americans:) Great culture.


----------



## Autumntx

youngwife20 said:


> I always knew my babys would be mixraised! Im fully black and my husbands really light white! lol hehe mixed babys are so cute!!!

cant wait to see your baby! Its not often you see couples like us. Usually its a black guy/white girl and white guy/asian girl. I like to change it up:)


----------



## youngwife20

Me too! i agree! and thank you!! this thread is awsome i will for sure be posting our little bundle of joys pics in here!!


----------



## hoping:)

Autumn-even my dh thought I was Asian at first and admitted that was the reason he asked me out in the 1st place!:haha: I'm hoping our little girl has my eyes.

I can't wait to see what everyone's LOs look like. They all sound so adorable already!


----------



## Lara310809

LOL I would post my photo, but we both look like pasty Brits, so there's no point. my OH lived in teh UK with me for 10 years, so his skin got so pale from the lack of sun that he looks like an Englishman :haha: He has the olive skin in his genes though, so that's something at least!


----------



## waitandsee

waitandsee said:


> Ours will be 50% german (blonde and gray eyes) and 25% 25% spanish/colombian. My colombian in-law family all have those beautiful almond shaped eyes. I am rooting for a set of those. lol.

aah! Love seeing all you pretty people. Lets keep this thread up, I want to see the babies!! :cloud9:

Here we are (both pasty winter white)
 



Attached Files:







small.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## KristinaD

Yes! I am White (Italian) and my OH is Dominican ! I know the baby will be beautiful, I just cant wait to see whos eye color, hair color, and skin complexion she will get. Im thinking she will come out with a little tan :)


----------



## cahgirl87

I'm Caucasian and my boyfriend is Dominican. I love his tanned looking skin and asked if the baby would be his color but he said the baby would probably be just a bit darker than me. I forget that while he tans really well his natural skin color isn't that dark.


----------



## Autumntx

cahgirl87 said:


> I'm Caucasian and my boyfriend is Dominican. I love his tanned looking skin and asked if the baby would be his color but he said the baby would probably be just a bit darker than me. I forget that while he tans really well his natural skin color isn't that dark.

Well I tanned well as a child but I am super white now. Mainly because I'm scared of the sun. lol. My ex isnt super dark but my kids def got the Asian color. They both stay nice and tan all year round:)


----------



## arpeters

I am Mexican and my DH is Caucasian. :) He has blonde hair and hazel eyes and I have brown hair and brown eyes. We can't wait to see what our little one will look like. :D


----------



## steph.

Ohh cant wait to see what everyone's babies look like!! I love this thread! Technically our baby wont be mixed race as we are both caucasian but OH is a very pasty Australian with blond hair blue eyes and I'm Brazilian/Italian with olive skin and brown hair/eyes. Hoping for an olive baby with blue eyes, though to be honest think my genes will probably take over :shhh:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00335.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 15









DSC00459.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## cupcakemomma

Aww, Steph, you guys are cute! I'm sure you'll make a cute baby too :D


----------



## Bebica

Autumntx said:


> Just wondering if any of you are having little mixed babies? My little one is half Caucasian, half Chinese:) Cant wait to see him/her!!!

Already have two biracial,this one is one race ;)


----------



## KristinaD

cahgirl87 said:


> I'm Caucasian and my boyfriend is Dominican. I love his tanned looking skin and asked if the baby would be his color but he said the baby would probably be just a bit darker than me. I forget that while he tans really well his natural skin color isn't that dark.

Awwh, we are the same! Im caucasian (italian) and my bf is Dominican! Lol My bf's skin color isnt that dark either, its like a light caramel but he tans very well, just like you said. I assume that the baby will come out with like a light tan, not exactly caramel but just a little lighter.


----------



## youngwife20

cupcakemomma said:


> Aww, Steph, you guys are cute! I'm sure you'll make a cute baby too :D

i forgot the thanks button doesnt mean *like* lol but i agree i think italian skin tone is really pretty


----------



## katcan99

I'm white (well, Italian and Scottish) and OH is Hispanic. I am excited to see what our baby will look like. We both have children from previous relationships and his daughter looks just like him and my daughter looks just like me, so we both must have strong genes, wonder who this baby will take after more???
 



Attached Files:







Katy and Johnny Honeymoon.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 22









829.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Autumntx

katcan99 said:


> I'm white (well, Italian and Scottish) and OH is Hispanic. I am excited to see what our baby will look like. We both have children from previous relationships and his daughter looks just like him and my daughter looks just like me, so we both must have strong genes, wonder who this baby will take after more???


Great looking family. Cant wait to see pix of your baby together.


----------



## jewelia

My DH is Indian with a very dark complexion, curly hair and medium brown eyes. I am white (Irish, Scottish, German) with blue eyes, VERY pale skin and red hair! 

This should be interesting...:laugh2:


----------



## blav

I'm white and my OH is Puerto Rican...we can't wait to see what features from each of us our little one will have!


----------



## Autumntx

bump!


----------



## Olivia_T

Just thought I'd update that our little nugget is a girl! Can't wait to see our little mixed mami :)


----------



## sweetpea79

Im black?
/ portugese/and italian...my OH is hawaiian and porto rican....this should be interesting lol


----------



## sweetpea79

oops didnt mean to put the question mark lmao


----------



## MysticMommy

We're expecting our second Caucasian/Vietnamese baby. (I lovingly call them my buttermilk babies- both white and yellow! :winkwink: )

My son is GORGEOUS and a fantastic combination of both of us. You can't really tell what kind of mix he is, but he has some Asian features. (Crossing my fingers that his little sister will have the same mix!)

But on the flip side, I've seen a bi-racial baby (Chinese & Caucasian) that looks full Chinese.


----------



## AshleyNichole

my DS1 and my unborn DS2 is american (me) and hispanic (dh) =] love mixed babes! :D


----------



## Kaisma

Our babt will be white. Half Finnish, half english wuth little bit of Irish :thumbup:


----------



## Autumntx

MysticMommy said:


> We're expecting our second Caucasian/Vietnamese baby. (I lovingly call them my buttermilk babies- both white and yellow! :winkwink: )
> 
> My son is GORGEOUS and a fantastic combination of both of us. You can't really tell what kind of mix he is, but he has some Asian features. (Crossing my fingers that his little sister will have the same mix!)
> 
> But on the flip side, I've seen a bi-racial baby (Chinese & Caucasian) that looks full Chinese.

Your son is super cute! Cant wait to see pix of your baby girl. Hoping my lo comes out as Asian as can be:)


----------



## Saphira

We're not having a biracial baby but a "binational baby" I suppose. Germerican - 1/2 German, 1/2 American that is. :p


----------



## myheadismush

oh oh YES!
im Caucasian Australian and dadda is (African) American!

my skin isnt fair, i tan quite dark in the summer...
i have two little (very) Caucasian men from my previous relationship so as a family we shall look like quite a colourful bunch!

cant wait to see the mix! im secretly hoping for a big head of curls! :D


----------



## Libra Mariah

Bump


----------



## Libra Mariah

youngwife20 said:


> i forgot the thanks button doesnt mean *like* lol but i agree i think italian skin tone is really pretty

I do the something all the time. Lol


----------



## romeo.juliet

I'm white and love of my life is black. we can't wait to see our mocha baby :) :) :)


----------



## Autumntx

so many mixed babies! I cant wait to see all the pictures as everyone delivers.


----------



## Fruitmash

I'm jealous now, your babies are all going to be so gorgeous and exotic. My and my OH are both white british, we didn't even mix it up alittle haha. Both brown hair, fair skin and blue eyes, but the bottom of one of his is hazel, I hope our baby gets that. I know our kid will be absolutely stunning though, my OH is. It still takes my breath away when I look at him :D


----------



## mmc8153

I'm hispanic/italian and my husband is african american, so I am excited to see how beautiful our little one will be =)
mixed babies have the best skin


----------



## Autumntx

Found out today we are team PINK! 80% sure anyways:)


----------



## cupcakemomma

Congrats Autumn! We just found out we're team pink too :D

During the ultrasound, I think I noticed our little girl is going to have her grandpa's 'African American' nose. Of course it was kinda hard to tell, can't wait to see her again at our 3d/4d. Hoping that more of DH's heritage shines through! :D


----------



## java

I am Canadian and pale, pale, pale with blonde hair. Hubby is 100% Turkish, dark skin, dark eyes. He's really hoping for a blonde haired, blue eyed baby ... good luck on that one!


----------



## Autumntx

cupcakemomma said:


> Congrats Autumn! We just found out we're team pink too :D
> 
> During the ultrasound, I think I noticed our little girl is going to have her grandpa's 'African American' nose. Of course it was kinda hard to tell, can't wait to see her again at our 3d/4d. Hoping that more of DH's heritage shines through! :D

In one of our ultrasounds a month ago, baby had my husbands very Chinese nose in its profile...but since then it has totally changed. lol


----------



## Andeia

Hi everyone.I'm Hungarian and my husband is Brazilian- Spanish.I'm very exited to see how our baby going to look like. :flower:


----------



## lauren loo

Im white and my boyfriend is black mixed with native american(his gma on dads side is full cheroke,and grandad on his mom side is full cheroke) :)...my son has a lighter complection


----------



## Lunarblue

I will. Due in Feb. I'm black (with other things thrown in) with dark brown eyes and black hair, he's pretty white, actually very white, blonde hair (dyed black) and blue eyes.

sort of recent...
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5141/5673663661_c774e10032.jpg
Me and Him. by Lunar Blue, on Flickr


----------



## leos_try

I'm liking this post. So interesting and wonderful to see such great mixes. 

I am a mix. Born in Vietnam (my mother is Vietnamese), father is a bit of mystery as I've never met or seen pictures of him but I'm assuming he's black with some Puerto Rican or Hispanic background. I've been asked all my life what is my ethnic background as I look exotic kind of Hawaiian (I lived in Hawaii so I blended in). But I also have been confused for Filipino, Thai, Alaskan Indian, and even Indian as from India. 

My boyfriend is German, Swiss, and Irish with the bluest eyes. He comes from a very large family and the majority as kids were really blonde hair and blue eyes.

I'm pregnant with our son and I'm praying for the day of his arrival.


----------



## Duejan2012

ohh ladies i cant wait to see all of our babies i postedd im white/ German but in usa haha. So blonde hair and blue eyes white skin. My DH is mexican brown hair brown eyes and tan skin. My DD deff got the mexican look lol. Just found out we are expecting a boy this time so im soooo exited to see how he willl look


----------



## Vickie

Hannah is half-Chinese, half Caucasian :)


----------



## TheLocation

I'm a half coloured South African and half white and my BF is white.
We are hoping for a brown baby but the odds are against us I think.


----------



## Nyssa1991

Not exactly Bi racial, but im English/irish/welsh
Other half is english/scottish
So wer expecting a union jack baby :)


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I am white and my husband is African (originally from Nigeria, but raised American). We have one beautiful son together. We just found out yesterday that this one is a girl. I am dying to know what she will look like!


----------



## bamboo10

I'm Korean and my DH is Russian. I'm very excited to see what our LO ends up looking like! Gotta love 'hapa' babies!


----------



## emsie_123

Its not mixed race but im scandinavian and OH is british, so baby will be "white other" like me while we live in england :) Im very pale, blond hair, blue eyes, whilst hubby look very english, pale, black hair, greenish eyes. Really hope baby gets my eyebrows! :D


----------



## MysticMommy

I'm caucasian and my partner is Vietnamese. 

We think our buttermilk boy (yellow & white!) is absolutely georgous, so we're curious to see how the the genes combine for his little sister.

I heard this quote recently in a different bi-racial board and thought it was brilliant.... "FIGHT RACISM- breed hybrids!" :winkwink:


----------



## gigi3634

im caucasian and fiance is hispanic,he is also light skinned (he has spanish in his family) i am looking forward to seeing what kind of eye color our lil one is going to have, as well as the color brown, green and blue eyes run in his family, his sister has the most beautiful green eyes. mine are a mixture of green and brown, not exactly green and not exactly brown.


----------



## x0xo.xo

Im full white and my OH is full Lebanese, so im guessing our little bub is going to take after him more! Cant wait to see!!


----------



## Autumntx

found out we are expecting a "Hapa"l baby girl! Chinese and Caucasian....hope she looks super Asian!


----------



## Olivia_T

Congrats honey! Welcome to club pink! :)


----------



## xdxxtx

I am half white, half black... And I was a gorgeous baby. ;) My OH is white, so my baby will be 2/3 white and 1/3 black. Haha. Anyway, congrats to all bi-racial parents. I LOVE IT! I was the only mixed kid I knew as a child, and that was awful, but now there are so many multiracial kids, it makes me so happy to know that these kids aren't having to go through what I went through as a kid.


----------



## cupcakemomma

Congrats Autumn! :pink:

xdxxtx, my DH and I are the exact same as you, just opposite (now THAT's an oxymoron :haha:) What I mean is, DH is black/white mixed, and I'm the white one. Can't wait to see what our little girl looks like!


----------



## trudie100

Im white and my boyfriend is mixed race - i cant wait to see what our babies going to look like! ive got blonde hair and blue eyes and he's obviously got dark hair and brown/green eyes! so exciting ! x


----------



## wondertwins

I'm very pale with light blue eyes and blondish, straight hair. My OH is Ethiopian. We're having fraternal twins. It will be fun to see how much they look like me, like him and like each other. :)


----------



## sparkle

We are having a quarter chinese baby (like little C) My oh's mother is chinese.
Cormack doesnt always look chinese, but sometimes it's unmistakeable. I cant wait to see what our daughter looks like!


----------



## Wallflower

I'm white british, hubby is british with Jamaican parents, can't wait to see baby's skin/hair/eye colour :cloud9:
(I have green eyes, hubby has brown eyes)

**thought I'd edit & add a pic**Can't wait to be adding pic of baby!


----------



## Autumntx

Our little Hapa...Eurasian baby has been confirmed TEAM PINK! YAY:) Anyone else find out recently?
 



Attached Files:







BABY GIRL CHEN_1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Autumntx

I had already announced we were having a girl because I felt positive, but Dr didnt confirm and hubby wouldnt accept the 80% dr gave us. Thats why we had a confirmation scan today:)


----------



## cupcakemomma

So cool you got a 3d picture! We plan on having a 3d/4d scan around 30 weeks or so, can't wait to see her again :) Glad you were able to get the gender confirmed, I'm sure it lets you breathe a little easier. My u/s tech was very confident it was a girl, and I had studied enough of the potty shots on here to recognize the 3 lines, so I'm not too worried about it being wrong. Although I don't know what I'd do if it ended up being a boy... LOL!


----------



## Autumntx

I had studied up too and thats why I was so confident. My husband however just wouldnt have it until they said 100%. lol. I'm super excited! The 3d pix came out really well for being 20 wks, but I think its because shes big. Plan on going back around 28 wks for better 3d pics:) Post yours when you get them.


----------



## cupcakemomma

Well, I'm glad he's confident now, plus it gave you another excuse to see baby! The pics DID come out really well for being 20 weeks, how big did they say she was? Ours was 14 oz. at 20+5. The u/s tech didn't measure her length.

Here's a couple u/s pics from our 20 week scan. I never get tired of looking at them :)





DH and I are both big college football fans, so her making the #1 sign made us laugh... she's definitely our daughter! :haha:


----------



## Autumntx

cupcakemomma said:


> Well, I'm glad he's confident now, plus it gave you another excuse to see baby! The pics DID come out really well for being 20 weeks, how big did they say she was? Ours was 14 oz. at 20+5. The u/s tech didn't measure her length.
> 
> Here's a couple u/s pics from our 20 week scan. I never get tired of looking at them :)
> 
> View attachment 265883
> 
> 
> View attachment 265884
> 
> 
> DH and I are both big college football fans, so her making the #1 sign made us laugh... she's definitely our daughter! :haha:

Great pics!!! You have a big one in there too! They say around 20 wks baby should weigh around 10oz. All I know is baby measures about 2 wks ahead:)


----------



## Skadi

I'm White (English) and OH is Black (Jamaican - A real freshie too). I can't wait to see our baby, I just know he or she is going to be adorable.


----------



## ggbaby2

not technically as we are both hispanic however my oh looks totally white, light skin, light hair, freckles, green eyes, while i am more your typical hispanic with more tan skin, nearly black hair and brown eyes. Our first got all my features i've been told he looks like my little clone lol hope this one looks more like daddy!


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

I can't really say bi racial, as I have no idea what I am. Just Australian with lots of different things mixed in I suppose. Have been mistaken for Asian, Lebanese, Italian etc.. I have olive skin that tans really well, dark hair and dark almond eyes. My OH is German and English, very pale and freckly, blond lashes and brows with dark hair and the blues eyes iv seen, all of his family is the same, and all mine is very tan... Can't wait to see how this bub turns out, I'm hoping a good mix of my skin and his lovely German features and tiny little nose :) can't wait to see all your bubs!


----------



## Autumntx

you should post a "couple" picture. Alot of us did that a few pages back:)


----------



## xPH03N1Xx

When I can get to a computer I sure will :)


----------



## mrs.leahy

Aaaaw, it's so fun to see all the couple's pictures and the babies. :thumbup:

You ladies look awesome. I'm Indonesian but Chinese descendent (100% chinese) and hubby is let's see... his father is full Irish, his mom has Irish, German, Italy, Cherokee, and something else. I have brown eyes and black hair, hubby has black hair and hazel eyes. However, I know that his beard has some red in it. So, we will have a mixed baby. I love biracial babies, they are so cute and so unique. 

Here's a picture of us. I can't wait to put my baby pics here in February. We're 90% having a boy, BTW :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3528Web.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Skadi

Here we are! (At my birthday just this year - although it feels ages ago!)
 



Attached Files:







230159_10150186266373785_511948784_6954089_1221768_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 58


----------



## larudy13

I am white and my boyfriend is mexican :) cant wait to see what our baby will look like :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







loveee.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## AFwife77

I'm white and my hubby is 100% Puerto Rican! :)


----------



## cluelessnow

Autumntx said:


> found out we are expecting a "Hapa"l baby girl! Chinese and Caucasian....hope she looks super Asian!

Congrats on baby girl - my LO will be a half Chinese (me) and half Caucasian (FOB) as well but a boy instead! I hope my LO will have a good mix. :happydance:


----------



## berry26

My baby will be like multi bi-racial but by the time he/she comes out they will look very white! Lol I'm very mixed as it is and have lovely light brown skin and hubby is pure white so I don't think our baby will have any colour!


----------



## xCeex

My baby is bi racial, my partner is half Jamaican + Caucasian (but hes really dark) and I am part Spanish.

Can't wait to see what she looks like :D


----------



## gidge

I´m English and my OH is Italian. :)
 



Attached Files:







319073_10150299169057282_612587281_8302089_560145216_n.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Autumntx

good looking couples! I cant wait to see these babies!!!


----------



## Valor

-


----------



## mamaduke

Autumntx said:


> Just wondering if any of you are having little mixed babies? My little one is half Caucasian, half Chinese:) Cant wait to see him/her!!!

Another Caucasian/Chinese baby mix on the way here. My DH is a half Caucasian/half Chinese guy, and seeing how he and his sister turned out, I'm curious about our babies. :D

I also look forward to the day when DH's sis has a Blasian baby - her hubby is African American and they're calling their babies "Blasians". :haha:


----------



## amjon

This one is Caucasian/ Hispanic, but will be light skinned, blue eyes, and either brown or blonde hair. (FOB is Hispanic, but light skinned, blue eyes with blonde grandmother.) The next one will be Indian/ Caucasian as my fiance is Indian.


----------



## Autumntx

amjon said:


> This one is Caucasian/ Hispanic, but will be light skinned, blue eyes, and either brown or blonde hair. (FOB is Hispanic, but light skinned, blue eyes with blonde grandmother.) The next one will be Indian/ Caucasian as my fiance is Indian.

Im a little confused. lol. SO you are pregnant with a baby now from an ex and you are engaged to someone else? I have baby brain bad! And congrats on the baby!


----------



## Autumntx

mamaduke said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are having little mixed babies? My little one is half Caucasian, half Chinese:) Cant wait to see him/her!!!
> 
> Another Caucasian/Chinese baby mix on the way here. My DH is a half Caucasian/half Chinese guy, and seeing how he and his sister turned out, I'm curious about our babies. :D
> 
> I also look forward to the day when DH's sis has a Blasian baby - her hubby is African American and they're calling their babies "Blasians". :haha:Click to expand...

Blasian is a word we've used many times. lol. My 2 children from a previous marriage are a quarter Asian like your little one and they looked more Asian at birth and now they look more Hawaiian or some exotic mix. Ppl dont usually guess Asian. This baby however has a 100% Chinese daddy with strong features. Cant wait to see her!


----------



## Autumntx

Dont think I've ever posted a picture of my kiddos as they are now. Just as babies. A little preview of what 1/4 Asian 3/4 Caucasian babies grow into:) Had to include the artsy one of my daughter....shes a trip and a total free spirit.
 



Attached Files:







29221_402184046834_603151834_4790123_2645157_n.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 32









163848_170224453021801_100001027412656_417543_1400578_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 36









267055_10150235683611835_603151834_7804723_1923464_o.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 37









265318_10150227488606835_603151834_7713919_5447395_o.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 26









261952_10150229149571835_603151834_7732408_7340720_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## amjon

Autumntx said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> This one is Caucasian/ Hispanic, but will be light skinned, blue eyes, and either brown or blonde hair. (FOB is Hispanic, but light skinned, blue eyes with blonde grandmother.) The next one will be Indian/ Caucasian as my fiance is Indian.
> 
> Im a little confused. lol. SO you are pregnant with a baby now from an ex and you are engaged to someone else? I have baby brain bad! And congrats on the baby!Click to expand...

Yes- ex won't be in the picture at all though, but baby will look nothing like OH.


----------



## Autumntx

amjon said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amjon said:
> 
> 
> This one is Caucasian/ Hispanic, but will be light skinned, blue eyes, and either brown or blonde hair. (FOB is Hispanic, but light skinned, blue eyes with blonde grandmother.) The next one will be Indian/ Caucasian as my fiance is Indian.
> 
> Im a little confused. lol. SO you are pregnant with a baby now from an ex and you are engaged to someone else? I have baby brain bad! And congrats on the baby!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes- ex won't be in the picture at all though, but baby will look nothing like OH.Click to expand...

Well we all know that being a parent has nothing to do with being blood. Glad you have a good guy while your pregnant!


----------



## Autumntx

bump


----------



## Noirin

so wen i was pregnant with my son, i was SURE he was goin to be tan as my husband is that dark ( hes algerian ) but turned out i was the one with the stronger genes lol ( very pale irish lol ) he was dark wen he 1st came out....turns out he was just jaundiced and no1 picked up on it because of his dad lol 1st pics him wen he was born, 2nd me and my husband and the 3rd i my baby now xx

well at least i hope so, iv never uploaded pics on here so hope it works lol
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0154.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 36









SAM_3236.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 53









SAM_2706.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## BradysMum

My babies are beautiful mixed babies!! DH is Samoan, both his parents are but he was born in New Zealand. I'm white, my parents are British/Irish but emigrated to NZ before I was born. I have dark blonde hair and green eyes. My skin is quite pale but I tan well. DH has very dark hair and eyes and his skin is a beautiful cappucino colour. 

Brady looks more like DH, black hair, super dark eyes. His skin is a lot paler but he goes very dark in the summer. Jake has the most gorgeous coloured eyes, they are a green/brown colour. His hair is a dark brown and he is paler like me. They both feature wise look more like my husband, thank god!! This baby is a girl and I can't wait to see what she looks like, so excited!!


----------



## Autumntx

Noirin said:


> so wen i was pregnant with my son, i was SURE he was goin to be tan as my husband is that dark ( hes algerian ) but turned out i was the one with the stronger genes lol ( very pale irish lol ) he was dark wen he 1st came out....turns out he was just jaundiced and no1 picked up on it because of his dad lol 1st pics him wen he was born, 2nd me and my husband and the 3rd i my baby now xx
> 
> well at least i hope so, iv never uploaded pics on here so hope it works lol

What a beautiful newborn he was! Still is but I cant get over that new born pic!


----------



## LilianA

Autumntx said:


> Dont think I've ever posted a picture of my kiddos as they are now. Just as babies. A little preview of what 1/4 Asian 3/4 Caucasian babies grow into:) Had to include the artsy one of my daughter....shes a trip and a total free spirit.

you have beautiful children!! your daughter has some amazing eyes!! very pretty


----------



## Noirin

thank you :) he changed so much the 1st 2 weeks he got darker and darker then he started to go white lol i like to say i have the stronger genes but realy the only thing my son has from me is my colouring, hes a double of his dad, eyes head ears nose even the toes lol i didnt get a look in, have a feeling this next 1 is gona be the same! x


----------



## knmum

My hus white im chinese and I think sometimes it depends his family side thinks both my girls look like me but my side think they look like my hus so u see its in the middle. Both girls have like hazelnut big eyes and brown hair but some features look like me especially the nose part which i dun really like haha


----------



## Leids

I'm sneaking in from the first tri but I couldn't help myself! :haha:

My DH is Chinese and I'm white (German/Irish mix). I have strawberry blonde hair and green eyes, I'm sure his genes will be much more prominent in our baby though. Very exciting, mixed babies are absolutely adorable!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/0302101857.jpg


----------



## Autumntx

Leids said:


> I'm sneaking in from the first tri but I couldn't help myself! :haha:
> 
> My DH is Chinese and I'm white (German/Irish mix). I have strawberry blonde hair and green eyes, I'm sure his genes will be much more prominent in our baby though. Very exciting, mixed babies are absolutely adorable!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/0302101857.jpg

Gonna have to check our half Chinese babies out when we have them:) Im hoping my husband has dominant genes.


----------



## Autumntx

LilianA said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> Dont think I've ever posted a picture of my kiddos as they are now. Just as babies. A little preview of what 1/4 Asian 3/4 Caucasian babies grow into:) Had to include the artsy one of my daughter....shes a trip and a total free spirit.
> 
> you have beautiful children!! your daughter has some amazing eyes!! very prettyClick to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna is black and white :)

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296340_10150414265375921_590700920_10818747_441778064_n.jpg
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/297095_10150414266095921_590700920_10818753_1169985320_n.jpg


----------



## Autumntx

AriannasMama said:


> Arianna is black and white :)
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/296340_10150414265375921_590700920_10818747_441778064_n.jpg
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/297095_10150414266095921_590700920_10818753_1169985320_n.jpg

 what a cutie!


----------



## The Alchemist

I love this thread! So many mixes in here too 

Well, our baby will be born sometimes in March 2012. He or she will have a nice mix. OH is Russian. I am Thai. My OH has beautiful hazel eyes and I hope the baby will steal his eye color hahaha....We are both very excited about our baby, we always wonder how the little one will look. 

Here is a pic of us :)

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/thaigerlicious/DSCF0311-cropped.jpg


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I'm half black and my boyfriend is black. 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/DeltreceandDonald3.jpg


----------



## Autumntx

love the couples pix! we are going to have some beautiful babies!!!


----------



## kdutra

Im a mix of Norwegian, French, Cherokee, and my husband is portugese :) Beautiful babies ::))


----------



## bababel

I'm Portuguese/Chinese and my husband is "white" but we don't know what kind of white for sure since he was adopted! I have no idea what our son will look like. It's exciting!


----------



## cupcakemomma

Love all the new pics! I cannot wait to see what all our babies look like! :happydance:


----------



## Autumntx

Anyone have 3d/4d pics they can post of the LO's?


----------



## cupcakemomma

I don't yet, but we *might* be getting the 3d/4d ultrasound sometime with in the next month or so... I hope others share their pics!


----------



## xCeex

Here's a 4D pic of my lil girl at 16 weeks :) 

Jamaican + Spanish + Caucasian :D
 



Attached Files:







Picture 3.png
File size: 260.8 KB
Views: 10









Picture 4.png
File size: 228.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Autumntx

xCeex said:


> Here's a 4D pic of my lil girl at 16 weeks :)
> 
> Jamaican + Spanish + Caucasian :D

wow great pics for a 16 wk baby:)


----------



## AriannasMama

This one is Arianna @ 26 weeks, I believe.

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/29257_454423990920_590700920_6355864_5214144_n.jpg


----------



## Autumntx

so cute! Just booked my 3d/4d scan for this Thursday. I will be 24 wks:) Vday is tomorrow:)!!!


----------



## Autumntx

Just had our 24 wk 4d pics! She looks a bit Asian in the 2nd one. I can def see alot of her daddy in her! Love that shes already fat:)
 



Attached Files:







BABY 24WKS_16.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 15









BABY 24WKS_36.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Autumntx

bump


----------



## Noirin

Autumntx said:


> Just had our 24 wk 4d pics! She looks a bit Asian in the 2nd one. I can def see alot of her daddy in her! Love that shes already fat:)

aww shes beautiful she has ur nose!! xx


----------



## Autumntx

Noirin said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> Just had our 24 wk 4d pics! She looks a bit Asian in the 2nd one. I can def see alot of her daddy in her! Love that shes already fat:)
> 
> aww shes beautiful she has ur nose!! xxClick to expand...

you guys are cracking me up! I've had 3 ppl on here say that. In some of the pics she looks to have daddys nose but Im thinking she has mine. Which was all I wanted her to have from me...other than that I really hope she has her dads Chinese features. I think shes precious too. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Autumntx

she def has her dads lips!


----------



## Noirin

Autumntx said:


> Noirin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> Just had our 24 wk 4d pics! She looks a bit Asian in the 2nd one. I can def see alot of her daddy in her! Love that shes already fat:)
> 
> aww shes beautiful she has ur nose!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> you guys are cracking me up! I've had 3 ppl on here say that. In some of the pics she looks to have daddys nose but Im thinking she has mine. Which was all I wanted her to have from me...other than that I really hope she has her dads Chinese features. I think shes precious too. Thank you!!!!Click to expand...

well cant realy comment about if she looks like her dad cant see him lol can only see u in ur avatar and she seems to have ur feautures but that can change my son came out the image of me and turned into his daddys mini me in a matter of weeks lol


----------



## Autumntx

not sure which page it is and I'm sure going thru 21 isnt fun. But alot of the ladies here posted "couple" pics. The hubby is in there somehwere:)
 



Attached Files:







l_3927bcf9bebc483399127fa8c2e183bf.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Gia7777

Great pics Autumn!


My husband is chinese and I am caucasian as well - and just had my 16w gender scan today....So far our little boy has dads features!
 



Attached Files:







C MARIA_18.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Autumntx

Gia7777 said:


> Great pics Autumn!
> 
> 
> My husband is chinese and I am caucasian as well - and just had my 16w gender scan today....So far our little boy has dads features!


For a 16 wkr he sure does look very Asian! At 16 wks most of the babies look alike to me. He so cute!


----------



## myheadismush

had to join in with the couple shots!
we dont usually look this fancy and my OH doesnt usually look like a penguin but its our most recent shot and i wanted to share because i have my 19 week bump in it :)
we cant wait to meet our little girl :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0008.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 64


----------



## Autumntx

myheadismush said:


> had to join in with the couple shots!
> we dont usually look this fancy and my OH doesnt usually look like a penguin but its our most recent shot and i wanted to share because i have my 19 week bump in it :)
> we cant wait to meet our little girl :D

wow you're gorgeous! Great looking couple!


----------



## tink30

im white (im welsh) and my partner is black english (his grandma came from jamaica his other from ireland) cant wait to see what next baby looks like )) x


----------



## Hels_Bells

Spanish/Puerto Rican and German (white). I LOOK white but that's because I take after the Spanish side of my family. DH is white. No one will ever know my ethnicity now that I have dropped my maiden name (Rivera Navarro) let alone babies ethnicity :/


----------



## myheadismush

Autumntx said:


> myheadismush said:
> 
> 
> had to join in with the couple shots!
> we dont usually look this fancy and my OH doesnt usually look like a penguin but its our most recent shot and i wanted to share because i have my 19 week bump in it :)
> we cant wait to meet our little girl :D
> 
> wow you're gorgeous! Great looking couple!Click to expand...

thanks :flower: i feel as though i should follow through with a day to day shot now lol! thats the only pic together with my belly though so i love it!
im dying to see what our little girl looks like, i hope she has a big head of dark curls!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1115.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## xCeex

Beautiful couples.

I would like to post a pic, but not sure.x


----------



## xCeex

myheadismush said:


> had to join in with the couple shots!
> we dont usually look this fancy and my OH doesnt usually look like a penguin but its our most recent shot and i wanted to share because i have my 19 week bump in it :)
> we cant wait to meet our little girl :D

Your so pretty! :) x


----------



## Autumntx

xCeex said:


> Beautiful couples.
> 
> I would like to post a pic, but not sure.x

do it do it! lol


----------



## Autumntx

tink30 said:


> This is my lil man when he was younger  im white (im welsh) and my partner is black english (his grandma came from jamaica his other from ireland) cant wait to see what next baby looks like )) x
> 
> Ive attached a pic of my partner and son when he was first born ..:hugs:
> 
> feel a bit emotional seeing these lol.. so cant wait for our next to arrive my son is so so excited x

Your son is so cute!


----------



## tink30

Autumntx said:


> tink30 said:
> 
> 
> This is my lil man when he was younger  im white (im welsh) and my partner is black english (his grandma came from jamaica his other from ireland) cant wait to see what next baby looks like )) x
> 
> Ive attached a pic of my partner and son when he was first born ..:hugs:
> 
> feel a bit emotional seeing these lol.. so cant wait for our next to arrive my son is so so excited x
> 
> Your son is so cute!Click to expand...

Thank you  he has lovely curls  xx


----------



## Autumntx

bump


----------



## ls318

I'm Caucasian and my husband is from the Philippines.


----------



## xCeex

... =]


----------



## Autumntx

:)


----------



## Autumntx

bump


----------



## Autumntx

bump! even though Im in third tri now....I still want to be a part of this thread:)


----------



## starnicole

i'm white (blonde hair, blue eyes) and my husband is african- he's quite dark. i can't wait to see what our baby will look like. i hope he is a lighter colour and has some of my features. i'm scared about people seeing me with the baby and thinking that he's not mine (cause of colour). i want the baby to have some 'white' features for that reason.


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Our newest bundle of joy, Sophia Grace born 03.11.11 at 9.32am weighing 8lbs 5oz. I'm white british and daddy is black african :) Sophia is our 3rd and smallest baby :)


----------



## TheNewMrs

I always wanted a mix-race baby, but nope.... I had to go Marry myself a good ole Irish man... :dohh: As much as I love my hubby, I secretly would have loved to have wound up with a darker man, not that Im not physically attracted to my husband, I just think mix race kids are too beautiful for words!!! :flower:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

JJandBellaMum said:


> Our newest bundle of joy, Sophia Grace born 03.11.11 at 9.32am weighing 8lbs 5oz. I'm white british and daddy is black african :) Sophia is our 3rd and smallest baby :)
> 
> View attachment 295700

Cute! :flower:


----------



## cupcakemomma

@ JJandBellamum, Sophia is an absolute DOLL! I just want to scoop her up and kiss those cheeks :)

I had an ultrasound the other day, and of *course* Azalee was being a stubborn little girl... she refused to show us her face! (She's already in the correct position though, so I can't be too 'upset' with her ;) ) But, she did wiggle just enough for us to see her nose and lips for a few seconds... and I SWEAR she has her grandpa's nose! (DH's dad) Very wide and flat. He is African-American, and DH is half white/black, and DH doesn't even have his dad's nose, lol. She also has a head of hair already... I'm still holding onto hope that she'll have her Daddy's curls!


----------



## sannod

starnicole said:


> i'm white (blonde hair, blue eyes) and my husband is african- he's quite dark. i can't wait to see what our baby will look like. i hope he is a lighter colour and has some of my features. i'm scared about people seeing me with the baby and thinking that he's not mine (cause of colour). i want the baby to have some 'white' features for that reason.

I was worried about this too when I had my son and i can tell you no matter how many of your features come out people will still think babes not yours at times. my son fell at the park and as i was walking up to get him the people around him looked right past me looking for a different momma i had to almost wave in their face and say hes mine thankyou. haha but dont worry good deffinitely outweighs the bad. on the other hand in africa i had no problem with people thinking he wasnt mine. lol.

i should mention that i am also blonde with blue eyes and OH is dark West African.


----------



## trudie100

Here's a pic of me & my hubby... im SO excited to see what our baby will look like! 

He's quite light for a mixed race guy and i'm fair so i dont think our baby will be that dark but im hoping he'll have the curly hair that my hubby had as a baby! 

What do you guys think?

It'd be lovely if our baby boy had my blue eyes :happydance: x
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1954 (Medium).jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 35


----------



## babyv_s2012

I'm white British and hubby is Italian/Sicilian cant wait to see what our baby will look like :)


----------



## nikkchikk

A friend of mine has the most adorable little girl. She is Chinese and Lithuanian. SOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

nikkchikk said:


> A friend of mine has the most adorable little girl. She is Chinese and Lithuanian. SOOOO CUTE!!!

Aww...nice. Almost close to what our baby will be mixed, except she'll be half Thai & half Russian.


----------



## nikkchikk

The Alchemist said:


> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has the most adorable little girl. She is Chinese and Lithuanian. SOOOO CUTE!!!
> 
> Aww...nice. Almost close to what our baby will be mixed, except she'll be half Thai & half Russian.Click to expand...

She really is a doll. She has more physical characteristics of her mother who is Chinese, but she has a lot of her daddy in her too :)


----------



## Autumntx

During our last 3d ultrasound I really felt baby looked liker her Chinese daddy (and cousin) . Especially in this picture I'm posting. We are having our last 3d US tomorrow so maybe we can tell even more then:)
 



Attached Files:







310850_10150324553036835_603151834_8540400_518488592_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## YoshiPikachu

trudie100 said:


> Here's a pic of me & my hubby... im SO excited to see what our baby will look like!
> 
> He's quite light for a mixed race guy and i'm fair so i dont think our baby will be that dark but im hoping he'll have the curly hair that my hubby had as a baby!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> It'd be lovely if our baby boy had my blue eyes :happydance: x

I'm mixed and I'm light like that also.


----------



## starnicole

sannod said:


> starnicole said:
> 
> 
> i'm white (blonde hair, blue eyes) and my husband is african- he's quite dark. i can't wait to see what our baby will look like. i hope he is a lighter colour and has some of my features. i'm scared about people seeing me with the baby and thinking that he's not mine (cause of colour). i want the baby to have some 'white' features for that reason.
> 
> I was worried about this too when I had my son and i can tell you no matter how many of your features come out people will still think babes not yours at times. my son fell at the park and as i was walking up to get him the people around him looked right past me looking for a different momma i had to almost wave in their face and say hes mine thankyou. haha but dont worry good deffinitely outweighs the bad. on the other hand in africa i had no problem with people thinking he wasnt mine. lol.
> 
> i should mention that i am also blonde with blue eyes and OH is dark West African.Click to expand...

thanks for sharing. glad to know that it's not some obscure feeling that i'm having, and others feel the same way.

i guess what most people will see straight away is the colour of their skin so regardless of how many of my 'white' features he has, his colour will outweigh those features.

so when i go to africa i can look forward to people acknowledging that he is my child??? perhaps i should visit africa sooner rather than later ;). 

ps. my husband is west african as well!


----------



## Nits

I'm 1/2 italian, 1/4 Spanish and 1/4 Polish, and I was born in Argentina.
My husband is American but all his family came from Great Britain a few generations ago. We both have brown eyes and brown hair, I'm just slightly more tanned than he is. Some people say we are bi-racial, but we actually kind of look alike (hopefuly, in a non-creepy way). My brother and my mom are a lot darker than me, so baby could still have darker skin. 

So, my case kind of applies to the thread :lol: but anyway, I can't wait to see what our baby looks like. I'm sure it will be beautiful :)


----------



## Nvr2Late

trudie, you are an adorable couple -- your baby will be gorgeous!

I'm super white (and hate not being able to tan!) with blue eyes and freckles. My husband is Indian (see my profile pic). I am dying to see what our twin girls look like!

A friend of ours is half black, and his wife is white. They both have brown eyes, dark hair. But their daughter has blue eyes and blonde curly hair!! She is stunningly gorgeous... she was actually on the cover of last month's Today's Parent magazine. I'm convinced mixing up the gene pool is a VERY good thing! ha ha!! :)


----------



## Autumntx

had our last 3d scan today and I feel pretty confident baby is going to look pretty Asian:) Its amazing how much she resembles her father already!!!
 



Attached Files:







BABY AVA_29.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 20









BABY AVA_30.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 27









BABY AVA_31.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## The Alchemist

Autumntx said:


> had our last 3d scan today and I feel pretty confident baby is going to look pretty Asian:) Its amazing how much she resembles her father already!!!

She's smiling in the second u/s photo!!! How adorablllleeeee!!!! You can totally make out how she'd look outside the womb. Awww....


----------



## Autumntx

The Alchemist said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> had our last 3d scan today and I feel pretty confident baby is going to look pretty Asian:) Its amazing how much she resembles her father already!!!
> 
> She's smiling in the second u/s photo!!! How adorablllleeeee!!!! You can totally make out how she'd look outside the womb. Awww....Click to expand...

I said I hoped she would give us a smile and it was like she heard me. So precious! Totally made my day:)


----------



## trudie100

Nvr2Late said:


> trudie, you are an adorable couple -- your baby will be gorgeous!
> 
> I'm super white (and hate not being able to tan!) with blue eyes and freckles. My husband is Indian (see my profile pic). I am dying to see what our twin girls look like!
> 
> A friend of ours is half black, and his wife is white. They both have brown eyes, dark hair. But their daughter has blue eyes and blonde curly hair!! She is stunningly gorgeous... she was actually on the cover of last month's Today's Parent magazine. I'm convinced mixing up the gene pool is a VERY good thing! ha ha!! :)

Ahh thanks hun :kiss:

Id love it our lil one had my blue eyes with dark skin! so cute 

I think your lil ones will be stunning also! i have a friend who is white with fair hair and her hubby is Indian and her kids are sooooo cute!!!!!! They have the most amazing skin tone! 

So exciting just to see what they're going to look like isnt it ! x


----------



## Aurora_xox

My little one is going to be quarter Chinese. I'm half Chinese and my OH is White. I have a nephew who is quarter Chinese and he looks more Chinese than I do! hahaha.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Aurora_xox said:


> My little one is going to be quarter Chinese. I'm half Chinese and my OH is White. I have a nephew who is quarter Chinese and he looks more Chinese than I do! hahaha.

That's kind of funny.


----------



## BleedingBlack

DF is half white and half Mexican. 
I'm a mutt... I'm Canadian, white, French, Scottish... to name a few.


----------



## Braven05

I read this post before I gave birth to my LO and had no idea what she'd look like! I jus stumbled across it again. My LO is 1/4 black and 3/4 white. 

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/CIMG0399.jpg

https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/Avery18.jpg


----------



## Aurora_xox

YoshiPikachu said:


> Aurora_xox said:
> 
> 
> My little one is going to be quarter Chinese. I'm half Chinese and my OH is White. I have a nephew who is quarter Chinese and he looks more Chinese than I do! hahaha.
> 
> That's kind of funny.Click to expand...

I know! I can't wait to see what my LO is going to look like! :D


----------



## themaybaby

My daughter, will be half white, half black, half white/half chinese children are always so beautiful.


----------



## themaybaby

shantel_18 said:


> Im black and my husband is indian, so it will be interesting too see the contrast. I hope our baby gets his hair texture :) Cant wait!

Oh, you've got to post pictures, I've always wanted to see what an Indian. Black mixed child will look like.


----------



## China girl

Ladies, I am going to join you:flower:

I am black and my hubbs is white. We have two boys already and expecting a girl this last and FINAL time:haha:


----------



## Autumntx

Braven05 said:


> I read this post before I gave birth to my LO and had no idea what she'd look like! I jus stumbled across it again. My LO is 1/4 black and 3/4 white.
> 
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/CIMG0399.jpg
> 
> https://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/Braven05/Avery%20Amelia/Avery18.jpg

Shes a cutie!!~


----------



## cupcakemomma

Braven05, she is so adorable! 

Our daughter will be the same mix, DH is half-and-half, and I'm as white as they come :haha: So, your post especially interested me!


----------



## Braven05

Thanks!


----------



## Autumntx

bump


----------



## redstiletto

Thanks for this Autumn! Popping over from Third Tri . I am Chinese/Filipino and Hubby is German. I am almost 39 weeks so our son will be here soon! Here is us and a scan picture from 31 weeks. He looks like his daddy lol.


----------



## cupcakemomma

Wow redstiletto, you are gorgeous! Your little boy is already a handsome little thing, can't wait to see pictures when he's born :) Because I don't think it's possible for you guys to have ugly kids :haha:

Sooo jealous that you're 39 weeks lol, time is just dragging by for me!


----------



## Autumntx

redstiletto, your profile picture already showed you were pretty but wow! You really are gorgeous! Be sure to post a pic when you have baby, I cant wait to see him!


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

My little boy will be half Japanese/half Australian. If he is anything like my 19 month old daughter he will look more Japanese than Australian...


----------



## Autumntx

Leilahs_mummy said:


> My little boy will be half Japanese/half Australian. If he is anything like my 19 month old daughter he will look more Japanese than Australian...


Sounds precious. You should post a picture of your little girl:)


----------



## BlackStar

My bump is half white / half Turkish :D


----------



## The Alchemist

It's so exciting. I dunno, but I was sitting here at my mother's house (I'm visiting her for the month, 1000 miles away from OH) and was thinking about how my little girl will look like, especially just freshly out of the oven lol....It's sooooooooooo exciting!

There are many half Asians, many half thai - half caucasians....but I haven't seen a half Thai - half Russian so.......I even tried googling but haven't found lol! I'm just full of happiness (my first)...


----------



## mommylam

I'm Caucasian and my DH is Chinese.....this will be our 4th baby together! I love our mixed babies....they are so beautiful!!!! Our children are the only mixed children on either side of the family!!!!


----------



## Autumntx

ah another Caucasian mom/Chinese daddy. I cant wait to see out LO. I would go off my other 2 kiddos but they are only 1/4 Asian so I know this baby girl will look different. Cant wait to see all the new born pics!!!


----------



## Skadi

I'm so excited to see my LO and how she looks! I just think mixed babies are the cutest. :)

My cousins boys are Half Philipino and half Pennsylvanian Dutch and they are just the cutest little kids in our family. Just adorable! 

I think Keira will take over that spot though. hehe

I'm kind of worried about her hair though, I have extremely thick curly hair naturally (I straighten it the moment it is dry enough after showering! - A 2 hour long process!) I think she is more than likely going to end up with nappy hair because of it - which is fine but I don't know how to deal with it! What do you think the chances are?


----------



## Aurora_xox

Autumntx said:


> ah another Caucasian mom/Chinese daddy. I cant wait to see out LO. I would go off my other 2 kiddos but they are only 1/4 Asian so I know this baby girl will look different. Cant wait to see all the new born pics!!!

I think it depends on how strong each of your genes are. Because I also have half Chinese cousins who look less Chinese than my sister and I do. And our Mothers are sisters (they're the Caucasian ones.) And then our dads are Chinese. So I think my Dad had stronger genes than my Mum, which is why my sister and I look quite Chinese. But then my Auntie has stronger genes than my Uncle, which is why my cousins; although they look Chinese. They don't look as Chinese..... if that makes any sense lol.


----------



## stacey3690

im white and oh is nigerian/scottish cnt wait to c him her xx


----------



## redstiletto

I had my baby! Here is Bradley, born 11/22/11, 7 lbs 13 oz. He's 3 days old here. He's got my eyes/nose and daddy's mouth and chin lol


----------



## Noirin

redstiletto said:


> I had my baby! Here is Bradley, born 11/22/11, 7 lbs 13 oz. He's 3 days old here. He's got my eyes/nose and daddy's mouth and chin lol

hes so beautiful congrats wat a perfect lil boy!! xxx


----------



## sandilion

I am Aussie - Caucasian and my husband is half Indian though he is dark enough to be mistaken as full blooded Indian.... i am excited to see how our baby turns out! Hopefully they will have a lovely tan and not be all white and pasty like me!


----------



## Autumntx

redstiletto said:


> I had my baby! Here is Bradley, born 11/22/11, 7 lbs 13 oz. He's 3 days old here. He's got my eyes/nose and daddy's mouth and chin lol

Seems so quick because you just joined us! He's gorgeous!!!! Congrats:)


----------



## The Alchemist

* redstiletto* - your little stud is so cute :) 

My cousin, who is full blooded Thai, has a daughter. Her husband is Norwegian. Her daughter was born with full on Thai features, but as she grew, her daughter took more of the Norwegian side, light brown hair and hazel eyes. She's such a beauty. 

Your little stud might change to look more caucasian as he grows, or maybe not. Either way, they're all adorable.


----------



## Autumntx

both of my kids looked more Asian at birth too then started to look a little more white. Hoping this one stays more Asian looking:)


----------



## xCeex

@Redstiletto, your baby is gorgeous! x

Heres a 4D pic of my Jamaican + English, Spanish bub <3:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 3.png
File size: 226.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcakemomma

redstiletto, see? I knew your baby would be adorable ;) Congrats, so happy for you! Thanks for sharing your exciting news with us :)


----------



## redstiletto

Thanks everyone! Hubby was praying he'd look more Asian too so he got his wish! Haha. Wishing you all a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies!


----------



## Autumntx

bump


----------



## creatingpeace

Hi Ladies I havent been around the boards much but wanted to share my mixed bambino. I introduced myself many weeks ago, I am white and OH is Jamaican.

Here is my lil bundle born Nov 26th.
 



Attached Files:







Avery William Chaplin.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JessicaMarie

What beautiful babies!!

I have a question for caucasian moms with husbands of another race. I find that 90% of the time, if not more, caucasians tend to be the recessive gene. Is it at all weird (or I dont know the word, but there has got to be a better one) to have your children not really look like you? I read an article once about a lady whose husband was Chinese, and she was shocked at how people assumed she had adopted her daughter when they saw her with the baby. I have found it so interesting ever since reading that because I had never thought of what that would be like!!


----------



## Autumntx

JessicaMarie said:


> What beautiful babies!!
> 
> I have a question for caucasian moms with husbands of another race. I find that 90% of the time, if not more, caucasians tend to be the recessive gene. Is it at all weird (or I dont know the word, but there has got to be a better one) to have your children not really look like you? I read an article once about a lady whose husband was Chinese, and she was shocked at how people assumed she had adopted her daughter when they saw her with the baby. I have found it so interesting ever since reading that because I had never thought of what that would be like!!

My 2 from a previous marriage do resemble me and they are part Vietnamese. But I was thinking the other day if this one looks very Asian will ppl think I adopted her? & if so thats fine....I will just giggle at it.


----------



## Autumntx

creatingpeace said:


> Hi Ladies I havent been around the boards much but wanted to share my mixed bambino. I introduced myself many weeks ago, I am white and OH is Jamaican.
> 
> Here is my lil bundle born Nov 26th.

Awe! Saw you in another post earlier. baby is precious and a great mix! Congrats!


----------



## The Alchemist

creatingpeace said:


> Hi Ladies I havent been around the boards much but wanted to share my mixed bambino. I introduced myself many weeks ago, I am white and OH is Jamaican.
> 
> Here is my lil bundle born Nov 26th.

So adorable...

Jeez, march can't come any close, can it? Then again, by the time it's time, I'd probably wanna take it back.


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

JessicaMarie said:


> What beautiful babies!!
> 
> I have a question for caucasian moms with husbands of another race. I find that 90% of the time, if not more, caucasians tend to be the recessive gene. Is it at all weird (or I dont know the word, but there has got to be a better one) to have your children not really look like you? I read an article once about a lady whose husband was Chinese, and she was shocked at how people assumed she had adopted her daughter when they saw her with the baby. I have found it so interesting ever since reading that because I had never thought of what that would be like!!

My daughter definitely looks more Japanese than she does Australian. When she was first born she looked 100% Japanese and at the time I was a little disappointed (it sounds horrible I know...). I kind of expected her to look at least a little like me. I have been asked a few times when I'm back in Australia where I got her from. I think it's terribly rude and get quite upset about it....


----------



## babyoneill

abbyg said:


> im white babys dad is pakistani, interesting to see what kinda colour he is when hes born xx



my friend has too girls she is white and his is indian and they look like Pocahontas xx


----------



## JessicaMarie

Leilahs_mummy said:


> JessicaMarie said:
> 
> 
> What beautiful babies!!
> 
> I have a question for caucasian moms with husbands of another race. I find that 90% of the time, if not more, caucasians tend to be the recessive gene. Is it at all weird (or I dont know the word, but there has got to be a better one) to have your children not really look like you? I read an article once about a lady whose husband was Chinese, and she was shocked at how people assumed she had adopted her daughter when they saw her with the baby. I have found it so interesting ever since reading that because I had never thought of what that would be like!!
> 
> My daughter definitely looks more Japanese than she does Australian. When she was first born she looked 100% Japanese and at the time I was a little disappointed (it sounds horrible I know...). I kind of expected her to look at least a little like me. I have been asked a few times when I'm back in Australia where I got her from. I think it's terribly rude and get quite upset about it....Click to expand...

Yeah, thats the thing....I would be so upset if someone asked me that about my daughter (she is a spitting image of me, so unlikely...). So I always wondered if women get that when their children look like a different race. And also, if they shrug it off or get upset! 

My husband and I are planning on adopting from China in about 5 years. My SIL in Thai, and we are pretty close. I think most Americans (including myself sometimes) find it hard to differentiate what region from Asia people are from. I am very interested to see what will happen when we go out with her and her husband. I will be so upset if people think they are her children!!!


----------



## Autumntx

JessicaMarie said:


> Leilahs_mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaMarie said:
> 
> 
> What beautiful babies!!
> 
> I have a question for caucasian moms with husbands of another race. I find that 90% of the time, if not more, caucasians tend to be the recessive gene. Is it at all weird (or I dont know the word, but there has got to be a better one) to have your children not really look like you? I read an article once about a lady whose husband was Chinese, and she was shocked at how people assumed she had adopted her daughter when they saw her with the baby. I have found it so interesting ever since reading that because I had never thought of what that would be like!!
> 
> My daughter definitely looks more Japanese than she does Australian. When she was first born she looked 100% Japanese and at the time I was a little disappointed (it sounds horrible I know...). I kind of expected her to look at least a little like me. I have been asked a few times when I'm back in Australia where I got her from. I think it's terribly rude and get quite upset about it....Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, thats the thing....I would be so upset if someone asked me that about my daughter (she is a spitting image of me, so unlikely...). So I always wondered if women get that when their children look like a different race. And also, if they shrug it off or get upset!
> 
> My husband and I are planning on adopting from China in about 5 years. My SIL in Thai, and we are pretty close. I think most Americans (including myself sometimes) find it hard to differentiate what region from Asia people are from. I am very interested to see what will happen when we go out with her and her husband. I will be so upset if people think they are her children!!!Click to expand...


I've been around Asians so much that I can usually tell what part of Asia they are from. But I dont think the general population can tell. I'm sure there are times when ppl will ask if you adopted, etc. Just brush it off, its not worth getting upset over it. People are ignorant and dont think before they speak. Just be thankful you are more educated and dont lack manners like they do.


----------



## cupcakemomma

@ creatingpeace ~ What an adorable little munchkin you have! Soooo cute!

You know, I hadn't really ever thought about people not thinking our baby is mine. I think in my case (black/white mix), it won't be much of an issue as you Moms with more exotic (? can't think of the word I'm looking for...) husbands/OHs. Seeing Caucasian moms with dark babies seems kinda common around here, I don't really think twice when I see them in the grocery store or whatever. But seeing like an Asian-looking baby is more unique, stands out more. I sure hope you all don't have to deal with stupid people and their comments too much!


----------



## Noirin

JessicaMarie said:


> What beautiful babies!!
> 
> I have a question for caucasian moms with husbands of another race. I find that 90% of the time, if not more, caucasians tend to be the recessive gene. Is it at all weird (or I dont know the word, but there has got to be a better one) to have your children not really look like you? I read an article once about a lady whose husband was Chinese, and she was shocked at how people assumed she had adopted her daughter when they saw her with the baby. I have found it so interesting ever since reading that because I had never thought of what that would be like!!

im white and my husbands arab, when my son was 1st born he was realy tan, but looked the image of me, but after a while he turned white (he was jaundiced and it wasnt picked up cuz his dad) and the image of his dad, so me and my husband both get it, sometimes ppl say to me omg hes 100% irish hes not arab at all, and i get quite angry because yes he is arab!! and yes my husband is his dad....hes the image of him other than colour grrr!! heres some pics, u can decide xxx

ps hoping this one turns out the same as my son so theres no other comments lol xx
 



Attached Files:







SAM_3277.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 21









SAM_0154.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 16









SAM_0186.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 17









DSCN0039.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Aurora_xox

JessicaMarie said:


> What beautiful babies!!
> 
> I have a question for caucasian moms with husbands of another race. I find that 90% of the time, if not more, caucasians tend to be the recessive gene. Is it at all weird (or I dont know the word, but there has got to be a better one) to have your children not really look like you? I read an article once about a lady whose husband was Chinese, and she was shocked at how people assumed she had adopted her daughter when they saw her with the baby. I have found it so interesting ever since reading that because I had never thought of what that would be like!!

I often think this when I'm out with my Mum. I'm half Chinese, and I look nothing like my Mum, although I don't look 100% Chinese either (at least I don't think so.) And every now and again we will get people look at us a little strangely. And one day it occurred to me that people might think I was adopted.

But then I have cousins who are half Chinese and they definitely have more of the Caucasian gene, because although you can kind of tell they have Asian in them, they definitely look more Caucasian.

Can't wait to see what my baby looks like though, as she will be quarter Chinese. I have a nephew who is quarter Chinese, and he looks more Chinese than I do lol.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Aurora_xox said:


> JessicaMarie said:
> 
> 
> What beautiful babies!!
> 
> I have a question for caucasian moms with husbands of another race. I find that 90% of the time, if not more, caucasians tend to be the recessive gene. Is it at all weird (or I dont know the word, but there has got to be a better one) to have your children not really look like you? I read an article once about a lady whose husband was Chinese, and she was shocked at how people assumed she had adopted her daughter when they saw her with the baby. I have found it so interesting ever since reading that because I had never thought of what that would be like!!
> 
> I often think this when I'm out with my Mum. I'm half Chinese, and I look nothing like my Mum, although I don't look 100% Chinese either (at least I don't think so.) And every now and again we will get people look at us a little strangely. And one day it occurred to me that people might think I was adopted.
> 
> But then I have cousins who are half Chinese and they definitely have more of the Caucasian gene, because although you can kind of tell they have Asian in them, they definitely look more Caucasian.
> 
> Can't wait to see what my baby looks like though, as she will be quarter Chinese. I have a nephew who is quarter Chinese, and he looks more Chinese than I do lol.Click to expand...

That's too funny. Things are weird like that.


----------



## Autumntx

anyone have a baby yet? Im so ready! 7 more wks!


----------



## cupcakemomma

Getting closer, just over 4 weeks for me! Now that I'm pretty much ready for her to be here, time has slowed waaaaay down. This is going to be the longest month of my life!


----------



## Autumntx

crap! I'm feeling the same way! I feel like this pregnancy has flown by but all of a sudden I feel it slowing down. I have an appt on Monday and my Dr. is doing blood work to ck my bile levels. I've been itchy and have also had a weird rash that appears randomly on my face and will last a few hours. Hoping its not anything bad. I know the whole bile/liver thing usually requires induction at 37 wks so we shall see:/


----------



## cupcakemomma

Oh my, hope everything is okay, Autumn! Don't know much about that kind of situation, sounds kinda scary... Is the rash that 'mask of pregnancy' that all the books talk about? Sounds like you're sure having a time of it!

I have an appointment next Friday, and my doctor is going to start doing the weekly pelvic exams... I've never been so excited to have an internal check before, LOL! I'll be a couple days shy of 37 weeks then, so I'm hoping to hear I'm at least a little bit dilated or something. (I know you can go weeks being even a few centimeters dilated, but I just want some NEW information, no matter what it is :haha:)


----------



## Arisa

I think you ladies are so lucky, I have always wanted a biracial baby, they are absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: DH and I would love to adopt a little African baby boy, we have seen families here adopt and its nice to give a child a better life in new zealand and I personally think bi racial babies are adorable, I don't know why but whenever I see a multiracial little baby boy I just melt :cloud9:
Hope that does not sound shallow I just love them xoxoxo


----------



## cupcakemomma

Aw thanks, Arisa! That's not shallow at all :) Of course, I'm biased :haha:


----------



## Arisa

Aww I am glad :) your LO is going to be super cute xoxoxo I love big almond eyes on babies too So cute!!! 
I look at the little boy Sandra bullock as adopted OMG it makes me want to adopt xoxo


----------



## cupcakemomma

I'm sure your baby will be absolutely adorable too, Arisa :) There really are no 'ugly' ones, each one is special!


----------



## Autumntx

I think I will be fine but we just need to make sure. Its def not the pregnancy mask though. Its almost like I'm blushing but only on one side of my face and its about 2 inches by 2 inches and very red and hot. Really weird. I didnt think they did vaginal exams weekly because it can cause infection. Is there a reason they are doing that or just to ck to see if you are dilated?


----------



## jkv82

Just found this thread and wanted to add to it:thumbup: I love this idea. I have always loved biracial babies and knew I would have one. I am caucasian and my hubby is Thai/Laos we are expecting our first on March 14 a little boy...I can't wait to see what he looks like!
Here is a photo of us.. I hope it shows up (I've never uploaded a pic)
https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff479/jkvirivong/summer2010323-1.jpg


----------



## HeatherAnAlex

Im a very light white.. get it from my dads side.. which they're german and scottish sooo... ims guessing i take after the scottish side? i dunno but my OH is Vietnamese :) i can't WAIT to see my cute little mixed half asian boy <3<3<3 im so excited


----------



## HeatherAnAlex

jkv82 said:


> Just found this thread and wanted to add to it:thumbup: I love this idea. I have always loved biracial babies and knew I would have one. I am caucasian and my hubby is Thai/Laos we are expecting our first on March 14 a little boy...I can't wait to see what he looks like!
> Here is a photo of us.. I hope it shows up (I've never uploaded a pic)
> https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff479/jkvirivong/summer2010323-1.jpg


That dress is beautiful!


----------



## Autumntx

I'm surprised at how many Caucasian ladies are with Asian men on here. I remember when I felt like I was the only one many years ago. I was so use to seeing Asian ladies with Caucasian men. We're all going to have beautiful mixed babies!


----------



## redstiletto

Autumntx said:


> I'm surprised at how many Caucasian ladies are with Asian men on here. I remember when I felt like I was the only one many years ago. I was so use to seeing Asian ladies with Caucasian men. We're all going to have beautiful mixed babies!

So true! I love seeing asian men with caucasian ladies. It wasn't very common 10 to 20 years ago.


----------



## Autumntx

redstiletto said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how many Caucasian ladies are with Asian men on here. I remember when I felt like I was the only one many years ago. I was so use to seeing Asian ladies with Caucasian men. We're all going to have beautiful mixed babies!
> 
> So true! I love seeing asian men with caucasian ladies. It wasn't very common 10 to 20 years ago.Click to expand...

Hows your precious baby boy doing? They change so fast....post a new pic if you can:)


----------



## HeatherAnAlex

Autumntx said:


> I'm surprised at how many Caucasian ladies are with Asian men on here. I remember when I felt like I was the only one many years ago. I was so use to seeing Asian ladies with Caucasian men. We're all going to have beautiful mixed babies!


Lol funny you say that! I always thought as i was in middle and highschool that i'd never be with an asian guy.. i NEVER saw an asian guy WITH a caucasion girl. i'm so happy I found my asian man though :)


----------



## Autumntx

HeatherAnAlex said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how many Caucasian ladies are with Asian men on here. I remember when I felt like I was the only one many years ago. I was so use to seeing Asian ladies with Caucasian men. We're all going to have beautiful mixed babies!
> 
> 
> Lol funny you say that! I always thought as i was in middle and highschool that i'd never be with an asian guy.. i NEVER saw an asian guy WITH a caucasion girl. i'm so happy I found my asian man though :)Click to expand...

I grew up around mainly Caucasian and Hispanic ppl and never had second thought about Asian men. But I've only dated Asian men since I was 15....or boys back then. lol. Love my husband!:)


----------



## gk1701

Duejan2012 said:


> im white and my Dh is mexican so yes they are very cutee babies. I have blonde hair and blue eyes so its a good mix lol



Me too!! I have red/blonde hair and blue eyes and my DH is Mexican. I see you already have one baby- who does he or she look like more. We're so excited to see what our baby will look like but we have a little while to go still.


----------



## cupcakemomma

Autumntx said:


> I think I will be fine but we just need to make sure. Its def not the pregnancy mask though. Its almost like I'm blushing but only on one side of my face and its about 2 inches by 2 inches and very red and hot. Really weird. I didnt think they did vaginal exams weekly because it can cause infection. Is there a reason they are doing that or just to ck to see if you are dilated?

That sounds really uncomfortable, especially it being on your face. Not exactly easy to hide... Also, I hadn't heard that about infections from weekly checks, that's just the standard thing around here. Yikes! I'll be asking my Doctor about that on Friday!

Haven't been on BnB since Saturday, looks like I missed a lot, lol... Hooray for having more people join the group! I love seeing pictures of the couples :) 

Redstiletto, hope everything's going well, and I agree with Autumn, we need a new pic of your little guy, if you have a spare moment :)


----------



## Autumntx

Asked my dr about wkly exams today and while he doesnt do that he said he had a colleague that did. I asked about infection and he said it was rare. Im having my exam in 3 wks. Hoping he says Im dilated a bit then:)


----------



## latiina

i'm a mixed baby myself :) half black, half mexican

& the daddy is Trinidadian

can't wait to see what my mixed baby will look like!


----------



## pandinha

I'm caucasian and my husband's Brazilian. Can't wait to see if our little baby will have my pasty white skin or his darker tan skin. Here we are!
 



Attached Files:







294088_623316019614_207303326_33314884_358999025_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babybaker2011

Just had my baby girl a week ago and thought I'd share a pic - I had wondered throughout my whole pregnancy what she would look like...

She is half Caucasian (husband) and half African American (me).


----------



## Skadi

babybaker2011 said:


> Just had my baby girl a week ago and thought I'd share a pic - I had wondered throughout my whole pregnancy what she would look like...
> 
> She is half Caucasian (husband) and half African American (me).

Oh she is adorable! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Autumntx

babybaker2011 said:


> Just had my baby girl a week ago and thought I'd share a pic - I had wondered throughout my whole pregnancy what she would look like...
> 
> She is half Caucasian (husband) and half African American (me).

gorgeous!


----------



## BintUmmi

babybaker2011 said:


> Just had my baby girl a week ago and thought I'd share a pic - I had wondered throughout my whole pregnancy what she would look like...
> 
> She is half Caucasian (husband) and half African American (me).

she is beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## cupcakemomma

Oh my, she's such a doll! She even looks like she's smiling a little bit in the first pic, how cute! (Love her headband, btw :D ) 

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## redstiletto

Autumntx said:


> redstiletto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how many Caucasian ladies are with Asian men on here. I remember when I felt like I was the only one many years ago. I was so use to seeing Asian ladies with Caucasian men. We're all going to have beautiful mixed babies!
> 
> So true! I love seeing asian men with caucasian ladies. It wasn't very common 10 to 20 years ago.Click to expand...
> 
> Hows your precious baby boy doing? They change so fast....post a new pic if you can:)Click to expand...

We are doing good....a little sleep deprived though and the house is a mess but we are good! :rofl::haha:

Here are the latest pics of him. He's 3 weeks now. 




Funny...when I was in high school and college, none of the asian men tried to date me. Was it because I'm asian too? What the fack :rofl: I know most of them liked the pretty caucasian gals :winkwink:


----------



## redstiletto

Sorry if my pictures are huge. I don't know how to make them smaller lol


----------



## Autumntx

redstiletto said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redstiletto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> I'm surprised at how many Caucasian ladies are with Asian men on here. I remember when I felt like I was the only one many years ago. I was so use to seeing Asian ladies with Caucasian men. We're all going to have beautiful mixed babies!
> 
> So true! I love seeing asian men with caucasian ladies. It wasn't very common 10 to 20 years ago.Click to expand...
> 
> Hows your precious baby boy doing? They change so fast....post a new pic if you can:)Click to expand...
> 
> We are doing good....a little sleep deprived though and the house is a mess but we are good! :rofl::haha:
> 
> Here are the latest pics of him. He's 3 weeks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...when I was in high school and college, none of the asian men tried to date me. Was it because I'm asian too? What the fack :rofl: I know most of them liked the pretty caucasian gals :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness! He is so gorgeous!!!! 

You know, I was always surprised about not having a hard time finding Asian men that liked me. My husband never dated an Asian girl but said he always thought he would end up marrying one. Probably because his family isnt very mixed. My ex wouldnt date an Asian girl because his mom made him crazy and he was scared to end up with someone like her. lol.


----------



## redstiletto

[/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness! He is so gorgeous!!!! 

You know, I was always surprised about not having a hard time finding Asian men that liked me. My husband never dated an Asian girl but said he always thought he would end up marrying one. Probably because his family isnt very mixed. My ex wouldnt date an Asian girl because his mom made him crazy and he was scared to end up with someone like her. lol.[/QUOTE]

HAHA!! Asian moms are crazy...at least my mother is. I love her to death but sometimes she drives me nuts. "No" means "Yes" to her no matter what. My husband says I'm wacko too when I'm angry :rofl:


----------



## latiina

babybaker2011 said:


> Just had my baby girl a week ago and thought I'd share a pic - I had wondered throughout my whole pregnancy what she would look like...
> 
> She is half Caucasian (husband) and half African American (me).


your baby girl's newborn pic is too adorable! such a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Autumntx

Oh my goodness! He is so gorgeous!!!! 

You know, I was always surprised about not having a hard time finding Asian men that liked me. My husband never dated an Asian girl but said he always thought he would end up marrying one. Probably because his family isnt very mixed. My ex wouldnt date an Asian girl because his mom made him crazy and he was scared to end up with someone like her. lol.[/QUOTE]

HAHA!! Asian moms are crazy...at least my mother is. I love her to death but sometimes she drives me nuts. "No" means "Yes" to her no matter what. My husband says I'm wacko too when I'm angry :rofl:[/QUOTE]


Well from my experience....a mad Asian woman is a very scary thing. lol. Luckily I'm a bit crazy myself so I can deal. Men however.....get scared.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

babybaker2011 said:


> Just had my baby girl a week ago and thought I'd share a pic - I had wondered throughout my whole pregnancy what she would look like...
> 
> She is half Caucasian (husband) and half African American (me).

Cute!!!! :flower: She will mostly get darker babies get darker as they get older. I'm mixed like that also.


----------



## The Alchemist

babybaker2011 said:


> Just had my baby girl a week ago and thought I'd share a pic - I had wondered throughout my whole pregnancy what she would look like...
> 
> She is half Caucasian (husband) and half African American (me).

Awwwwwwwww! Adorable....just wanna pinch those cheekies!


----------



## The Alchemist

redstiletto said:


> We are doing good....a little sleep deprived though and the house is a mess but we are good! :rofl::haha:
> 
> Here are the latest pics of him. He's 3 weeks now.

Look at hiiiiiiim! Look at those lips too! Cuteness!


----------



## BintUmmi

redstilletto your son is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## latiina

YoshiPikachu said:


> babybaker2011 said:
> 
> 
> Just had my baby girl a week ago and thought I'd share a pic - I had wondered throughout my whole pregnancy what she would look like...
> 
> She is half Caucasian (husband) and half African American (me).
> 
> Cute!!!! :flower: She will mostly get darker babies get darker as they get older. I'm mixed like that also.Click to expand...


my color has always changed from light to darker, back to light. i guess it depends on where you live on how much sun exposure you get. my color looks about the same from when i was a baby & i'm half black/mexican. my baby pic is my avatar, twin#2!


----------



## cupcakemomma

@ Redstiletto ~ Wow, he's 3 weeks old already?! He is absolutely perfect, so SO cute! Thanks for sharing new pics with us :D


----------



## mlyn26

My baby will most probably look Black but i am 50% white, 50% black caribbean and OH is 50% black caribbean and 50% black african.


----------



## greenpear

I'm a little early but I really liked this thread. I'm Ukrainian and hubby is Thai so we'll have Thai-krainian baby! Hehe :happydance:


----------



## latiina

mlyn26 said:


> My baby will most probably look Black but i am 50% white, 50% black caribbean and OH is 50% black caribbean and 50% black african.

my sister had a baby... he is 25% mexican & 75% african american, but looks more mixed than my sister!? my sister is 1/2 mexican, 1/2 black but is darker than me, so it's funny that her baby is lighter and has much finer, but still curly/thick hair. genetics can be so random lol


----------



## dgirllamius

Our lil baby won't look different (we're both white), but my OH is german and I'm british so it'll have some mixed blood.

It'll be a Denglish baby :)


----------



## honeymama

I had my beautiful daughter on the 7th, here's a picture of my angel (she's Brazilian and Caucausian).


----------



## cupcakemomma

Oh she's just beautiful, honeymama! Congrats, hope you all are doing well :) Love her socks, btw... Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!

We all make some good-looking babies!


----------



## Autumntx

congrats honeymama! Shes gorgeous!


----------



## honeymama

Thank you ladies! She's the sweetest, calm baby! I feel so blessed! We are doing wonderful! Lol I think she has those socks in every color!


----------



## redstiletto

honeymama said:


> Thank you ladies! She's the sweetest, calm baby! I feel so blessed! We are doing wonderful! Lol I think she has those socks in every color!

She's beautiful!! Oh and I am in love with those socks lol. Too cute


----------



## greenpear

honeymama - she's an angel :)


----------



## The Alchemist

honeymama said:


> I had my beautiful daughter on the 7th, here's a picture of my angel (she's Brazilian and Caucausian).
> View attachment 312334
> 
> 
> View attachment 312335
> 
> 
> View attachment 312336

She's so cuuuuute! :flower: Yes, those socks are just rockin on her little feet haha


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> I'm a little early but I really liked this thread. I'm Ukrainian and hubby is Thai so we'll have Thai-krainian baby! Hehe :happydance:

Hey! We will have similar mixed babies, except I am the one who is Thai and OH is Russian :)

When are you due, greenpear?


----------



## greenpear

Cool! I'm due sometime mid July - my Dr didn't give me a due date, but judging by my ticker and when I think I O it makes sense :)

When are you due Alchemist?


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Cool! I'm due sometime mid July - my Dr didn't give me a due date, but judging by my ticker and when I think I O it makes sense :)
> 
> When are you due Alchemist?

I'm due March 23rd. And I always wonder how the baby will look. OH swears by ultrasound she looks like me.....How can you tell? :dohh: Silly....

Is this your first?


----------



## greenpear

Yes it is :) Which is why I'm so curious to see what he/she will turn out like - I have no comparison! 

Is it your first as well?


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Yes it is :) Which is why I'm so curious to see what he/she will turn out like - I have no comparison!
> 
> Is it your first as well?

Yes, this LO will be our first. We are very excited and very very curious to see how she will look being mixed. 

As for comparison, I am so curious, I was trying to find mixed races online to get an example but haven't had any luck lol


----------



## ChesMik4eva

My OH is half Filipino half English and I am 100% white Australian!

I think our baby will be beautiful!


----------



## honeymama

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## waitandsee

aww your babies are gorgeous!!
Can't wait for ours (Colombian - German)


----------



## Tchan

Wow the pictures on this thread are just too cute! You all sound like such gorgeous racial matches as well. I'm black british and my DH is white british, so our baby will be mixed but a pretty standard uninteresting mix compared to most of you guys! 

Most of my family are in mixed black/white relationships, so I have plenty of cousins to give me a good idea of the range of possibilities for our baby. In particular my uncle's partner is blonde, and one of their DDs has beautiful bright red super curly hair!! My DH had the brightest flame-red hair I've ever seen when he was growing up, and having seen proof that the red gene isn't always so recessive I'm wondering if we're going to have a red afro on our hands!


----------



## latiina

Tchan said:


> Wow the pictures on this thread are just too cute! You all sound like such gorgeous racial matches as well. I'm black british and my DH is white british, so our baby will be mixed but a pretty standard uninteresting mix compared to most of you guys!
> 
> Most of my family are in mixed black/white relationships, so I have plenty of cousins to give me a good idea of the range of possibilities for our baby. In particular my uncle's partner is blonde, and one of their DDs has beautiful bright red super curly hair!! My DH had the brightest flame-red hair I've ever seen when he was growing up, and having seen proof that the red gene isn't always so recessive I'm wondering if we're going to have a red afro on our hands!

i always found the mixes with very contrasting characteristics to be more exotic & exciting to see how they come out... all the possibilities! hair texture can change a lot too when they get older. my hair was larger curls & fine when i was a baby, but now i have very small curls & thick hair. my mom told me about the 1st time she had used a new baby shampoo with my twin & i when we were babies & POOF! she said she was scared she did something wrong lol.


----------



## Autumntx

Tchan said:


> Wow the pictures on this thread are just too cute! You all sound like such gorgeous racial matches as well. I'm black british and my DH is white british, so our baby will be mixed but a pretty standard uninteresting mix compared to most of you guys!
> 
> Most of my family are in mixed black/white relationships, so I have plenty of cousins to give me a good idea of the range of possibilities for our baby. In particular my uncle's partner is blonde, and one of their DDs has beautiful bright red super curly hair!! My DH had the brightest flame-red hair I've ever seen when he was growing up, and having seen proof that the red gene isn't always so recessive I'm wondering if we're going to have a red afro on our hands!

I personally love red headed babies! Cant wait to see your LO


----------



## redstiletto

Tchan said:


> Wow the pictures on this thread are just too cute! You all sound like such gorgeous racial matches as well. I'm black british and my DH is white british, so our baby will be mixed but a pretty standard uninteresting mix compared to most of you guys!
> 
> Most of my family are in mixed black/white relationships, so I have plenty of cousins to give me a good idea of the range of possibilities for our baby. In particular my uncle's partner is blonde, and one of their DDs has beautiful bright red super curly hair!! My DH had the brightest flame-red hair I've ever seen when he was growing up, and having seen proof that the red gene isn't always so recessive I'm wondering if we're going to have a red afro on our hands!

I knew a girl from school that was half chinese/half white and she had blue eyes and the reddest hair ever. She was gorgeous! We used to tease her about being adopted lol


----------



## Autumntx

bump bump!


----------



## whirlwind

here's me and OH - i'm white and he's mexican

and our baby!! (sorry bad one handed typing, LO asleep on shoulder :cloud9: )
I'll post a better pic soon, he's 2 days old there.
 



Attached Files:







SDC10123.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13









DSC03455.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## cupcakemomma

What a cute baby, whirlwind! And look at those eyes... just precious!


----------



## Autumntx

whirlwind said:


> here's me and OH - i'm white and he's mexican
> 
> and our baby!! (sorry bad one handed typing, LO asleep on shoulder :cloud9: )
> I'll post a better pic soon, he's 2 days old there.

very cute LO!


----------



## Autumntx

Bump! Hope you all had a great Christmas!


----------



## hoping:)

hoping:) said:


> Hi girls! I agree and think bi-racial/mixed babies are so cute.
> 
> Our little girl is due November 9th and we are so excited to see what she will look like. I am Native American and my husband is Caucasian. I am short (5ft5in) with dark brown almond eyes (most people mistake me as Asian) and tan skin. My hubby is tall (6ft3in) with bright blue eyes and light skin.
> 
> Here is our pic:thumbup: Sorry about the glare
> View attachment 246974

Thought I would update with a pic of our LO:thumbup:


Congrats to all of those who are expecting and all the new arrivals:D


----------



## redstiletto

hoping:) said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I agree and think bi-racial/mixed babies are so cute.
> 
> Our little girl is due November 9th and we are so excited to see what she will look like. I am Native American and my husband is Caucasian. I am short (5ft5in) with dark brown almond eyes (most people mistake me as Asian) and tan skin. My hubby is tall (6ft3in) with bright blue eyes and light skin.
> 
> Here is our pic:thumbup: Sorry about the glare
> View attachment 246974
> 
> 
> Thought I would update with a pic of our LO:thumbup:
> View attachment 318317
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of those who are expecting and all the new arrivals:DClick to expand...

Such a cutie patootie! I loooove her cheeks!


----------



## The Alchemist

hoping:) said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I agree and think bi-racial/mixed babies are so cute.
> 
> Our little girl is due November 9th and we are so excited to see what she will look like. I am Native American and my husband is Caucasian. I am short (5ft5in) with dark brown almond eyes (most people mistake me as Asian) and tan skin. My hubby is tall (6ft3in) with bright blue eyes and light skin.
> 
> Here is our pic:thumbup: Sorry about the glare
> View attachment 246974
> 
> 
> Thought I would update with a pic of our LO:thumbup:
> View attachment 318317
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of those who are expecting and all the new arrivals:DClick to expand...

Oh my, look at those cheeks! Awwww...how adorable baby is :)

I have to wait for March until I can show mine off heheheeeeee


----------



## cupcakemomma

Yay, a new baby! She is so adorable, I just want to kiss those cheeks! (Not to sound like a weird-o or anything, she's just so cute :haha:) Also, I'm insanely jealous of her winter hat. Congrats, hoping!


----------



## EmzLouise

I'm mixed (British and Jamaican) and FOB is Jamaican :) cannot wait to see my bubzys colouring, everyone has their own opinions lol


----------



## Autumntx

hoping:) said:


> hoping:) said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I agree and think bi-racial/mixed babies are so cute.
> 
> Our little girl is due November 9th and we are so excited to see what she will look like. I am Native American and my husband is Caucasian. I am short (5ft5in) with dark brown almond eyes (most people mistake me as Asian) and tan skin. My hubby is tall (6ft3in) with bright blue eyes and light skin.
> 
> Here is our pic:thumbup: Sorry about the glare
> View attachment 246974
> 
> 
> Thought I would update with a pic of our LO:thumbup:
> View attachment 318317
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of those who are expecting and all the new arrivals:DClick to expand...

Gorgeous!


----------



## Wallflower

whirlwind said:


> here's me and OH - i'm white and he's mexican
> 
> and our baby!! (sorry bad one handed typing, LO asleep on shoulder :cloud9: )
> I'll post a better pic soon, he's 2 days old there.

He is just gorgeous!! Congratulations xx


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Sophia is 8 weeks old now, and she is blossoming gorgeously!! She's still a tiny baby compared to our other two, and at 8 weeks she only weighs 9lbs 3oz :)


----------



## lilshortcake

Im black and my husband is Puerto Rican. I chocolate complexion and he is light but slight tan. Im am very curious to see what shade our lil chula/chulo will be.


----------



## Autumntx

well ladies I have 3 more weeks until baby is here. Hopefully she will be here sooner, but thats when we will be induced if not. So I will be posting pics soon of our little Hapa baby!


----------



## redstiletto

Autumntx said:


> well ladies I have 3 more weeks until baby is here. Hopefully she will be here sooner, but thats when we will be induced if not. So I will be posting pics soon of our little Hapa baby!

Oohhh can't wait to see yours! 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well. Here is my hapa baby at 5 weeks. They are growing so fast!

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/414281_10150560305734750_625114749_10702989_292653732_o.jpg


----------



## The Alchemist

Redstiletto! He's absolutely, adorably, handsome and oh so cute looking up at you. That's like a picture perfect moment if taken professionally. Awww....

Autumn - I can not wait to see your hapa baby! You better come back, haha!


----------



## The Alchemist

JJandBellaMum said:


> Sophia is 8 weeks old now, and she is blossoming gorgeously!! She's still a tiny baby compared to our other two, and at 8 weeks she only weighs 9lbs 3oz :)
> 
> View attachment 319110

She's so precious :flower: 

All you ladies who have had babies make me wanna pump mine out now but.....too early lol. Ugh...I'm so in love with babies right now.


----------



## cupcakemomma

Woohoo, hope the time passes quickly for you, Autumn! 

I think I'm going to go crazy if this baby doesn't get here soon... Everything is ready for her to be here, we're just WAITING. And it's killing me! Time has never gone so slowly in my life...


----------



## YoshiPikachu

I know I feel the same way! I just want her here already but it's too early.


----------



## Autumntx

redstiletto said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> well ladies I have 3 more weeks until baby is here. Hopefully she will be here sooner, but thats when we will be induced if not. So I will be posting pics soon of our little Hapa baby!
> 
> Oohhh can't wait to see yours!
> 
> I hope all of you ladies are doing well. Here is my hapa baby at 5 weeks. They are growing so fast!
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/414281_10150560305734750_625114749_10702989_292653732_o.jpgClick to expand...

what a beautiful boy!


----------



## Autumntx

Well I had my 36 wk appt today. Baby is about 6lbs 11oz, measuring 39wks! She's head down but face up:( Oh and I'm dilated to a 2!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Autumntx said:


> redstiletto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> well ladies I have 3 more weeks until baby is here. Hopefully she will be here sooner, but thats when we will be induced if not. So I will be posting pics soon of our little Hapa baby!
> 
> Oohhh can't wait to see yours!
> 
> I hope all of you ladies are doing well. Here is my hapa baby at 5 weeks. They are growing so fast!
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/414281_10150560305734750_625114749_10702989_292653732_o.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> what a beautiful boy!Click to expand...

Cutie!


----------



## honeymama

My little love, now almost 4 weeks old.


----------



## Autumntx

honeymama said:


> My little love, now almost 4 weeks old.
> View attachment 320021
> 
> View attachment 320023
> 
> View attachment 320026
> 
> View attachment 320028


She's a cutie!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

honeymama said:


> My little love, now almost 4 weeks old.
> View attachment 320021
> 
> View attachment 320023
> 
> View attachment 320026
> 
> View attachment 320028

Awww....cutie patootie :baby:


----------



## The Alchemist

Well....OH and I were sitting and staring at the ultrasound pictures. It occurred to us that she may have his big Russian nose oppose to my small Asian nose. At first, I thought, "Nah...She has my nose." And then the more I keep studying it at different angles, it really does look like she has his nose! Not that I mind at all, but he does. He thinks his schnoz is big and would hate for her, as a girl, to have a big nose. I post a pic of us and then the baby to compare :thumbup: What do you think???
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0317.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 15









27w-01.03.2012-2d-side-face.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 14









27w-01.03.2012-chewing-wrist.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## redstiletto

The Alchemist said:


> Well....OH and I were sitting and staring at the ultrasound pictures. It occurred to us that she may have his big Russian nose oppose to my small Asian nose. At first, I thought, "Nah...She has my nose." And then the more I keep studying it at different angles, it really does look like she has his nose! Not that I mind at all, but he does. He thinks his schnoz is big and would hate for her, as a girl, to have a big nose. I post a pic of us and then the baby to compare :thumbup: What do you think???

What a super cute couple! I think your LO's nose would be in the middle of your's and your oh's, personally. That's how my hapa baby turned out lol. Plus, ultrasound pictures change with each angle. My baby looked white in his ultrasound pics but he looked chinese when I popped him out :rofl:

You better post a pic when she comes out asap! She is gonna be super cute!


----------



## redstiletto

honeymama said:


> My little love, now almost 4 weeks old.
> View attachment 320021
> 
> View attachment 320023
> 
> View attachment 320026
> 
> View attachment 320028

Aww look at those eyes! She's adorable!


----------



## cupcakemomma

@ honeymama ~ What a sweetheart! Those eyes are just so captivating! She's beautiful :)

@The Alchemist ~ I agree with redstiletto, it looks to me that her nose is right in the middle :) She's going to be beautiful coming from such good-looking parents!

We weren't able to get any 3d/4d pics, but with every ultrasound we've had, it's looked like our little girl has a very wide nose. (Like her Grandpa, DH's dad. A wide, flat 'black' nose, for lack of a better term) Both me and DH have relatively small noses, so it should be interesting to see what she comes out looking like!

@ redstiletto ~ I swear your baby gets cuter every time I see a new pic... if that's even possible! :D


----------



## honeymama

Thank you ladies! She's my heart!

@Alchemist....I see both you guys noses in your little one. I see yours in the 3D and his in the 2D, not a bad mix at all!


----------



## Autumntx

The Alchemist said:


> Well....OH and I were sitting and staring at the ultrasound pictures. It occurred to us that she may have his big Russian nose oppose to my small Asian nose. At first, I thought, "Nah...She has my nose." And then the more I keep studying it at different angles, it really does look like she has his nose! Not that I mind at all, but he does. He thinks his schnoz is big and would hate for her, as a girl, to have a big nose. I post a pic of us and then the baby to compare :thumbup: What do you think???

 Thats funny because my OH has a very prominent Chinese nose, I think it looks like Jackie Chans. & in a few scans baby had it but in her last one I didnt see it so much. So she might have his Chinese nose which isnt small. lol


----------



## The Alchemist

Thanks ladies. I'm not so worried about it. I'm sure she'll have both, it'll meet right in the middle. Or so he hopes, lol. But all I CAN tell is she has my lips for sure. I guess we shall see once she's here. And I'll definitely be back to post the result hehe.


----------



## AriannasMama

My wittle baby :)


----------



## YoshiPikachu

AriannasMama said:


> My wittle baby :)

Cute!!!!


----------



## Autumntx

bump!


----------



## lola_90

I am having a little bi racial baby to :)

I as white as they go -british and my oh is nigerian :)

Some of his friends have married british girls and their babies are adorable! Can't wait to see what our little baby will look like! Am due in september so have a while!


----------



## Autumntx

lola_90 said:


> I am having a little bi racial baby to :)
> 
> I as white as they go -british and my oh is nigerian :)
> 
> Some of his friends have married british girls and their babies are adorable! Can't wait to see what our little baby will look like! Am due in september so have a while!

Wow! You are newly pregnant! Congrats! I'm sure your baby will be gorgeous!


----------



## redstiletto

lola_90 said:


> I am having a little bi racial baby to :)
> 
> I as white as they go -british and my oh is nigerian :)
> 
> Some of his friends have married british girls and their babies are adorable! Can't wait to see what our little baby will look like! Am due in september so have a while!

Congrats on your little bean!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Mind if I join ladies? My DH is French Canadian (Caucasian) & I'm Puerto Rican and African American. Excited to see what our LO will look like :cloud9:


----------



## cupcakemomma

Ariannasmommy, she is so cute! I love her hair :) Thanks for sharing those pics with us!

Great to see that this thread has spanned to members of all three trimesters now. Congrats to you both, Lola and Floridagirl, on your BFPs! Praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months. I'm hoping to still keep visiting this thread long after my baby is born, so I'm excited to watch everyone else progress :)


----------



## Looneycarter

I'm african american and my hubby is caucasian and african american! I hope that's considered biracial...I just found out yesterday lol so I'm only 4 weeks


----------



## The Alchemist

Welcome ladies! Congratulations on your pregnancy.

We're all excited to see how our LO will look after birth. Just don't forget to come back and show LO to us!


----------



## wanna.b.mommy

Daddys Black and I'm White and Lebanese... I'm having a little oreo!


----------



## Jackie6834

I`m black and my husband is Japanese.
Can`t wait to see what our little blasian prince/princess will look like.


----------



## Butterfly88

I'm black and my husband is German and Scottish. My brothers kids came out very pale and blonde so I'm seriously wondering what my kiddo will look like.


----------



## latiina

Jackie6834 said:


> I`m black and my husband is Japanese.
> Can`t wait to see what our little blasian prince/princess will look like.

black & japanese is a nice mix. when i use to live in japan, there were several of that mix i went to school with.


----------



## mommy2bee416

Yup my baby will be black, puerto rican, native american, dominican and belizean. He's some of everything lol


----------



## Autumntx

Looneycarter said:


> I'm african american and my hubby is caucasian and african american! I hope that's considered biracial...I just found out yesterday lol so I'm only 4 weeks

wow congrats!!!! First baby?


----------



## Autumntx

Jackie6834 said:


> I`m black and my husband is Japanese.
> Can`t wait to see what our little blasian prince/princess will look like.

I've always loved black/asian babies! There's no way that baby wont be the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Autumntx

Jackie6834 said:


> I`m black and my husband is Japanese.
> Can`t wait to see what our little blasian prince/princess will look like.

On another note.....my ex was raised in Misawa:) Lucky you, I hear its amazing! My cousin and friend live in Okinawa.


----------



## Autumntx

Wow! I'm pretty proud of this thread! There are so many of us and so many amazing mixes! So far the babies posted have been precious but we are waiting on many more now. Especially with First Tri's coming in. How exciting! I have 17 more days max ladies!!! Cant wait!


----------



## stacey3690

me and my oh im white hes nigerian/scottish so our baby will be caramel kissed :cloud9: xx


----------



## babyylovee

I am puerto rican and honduran and daddy is Mexican:cloud9: ....wondering if my baby is gonna have my crazy curls or OHs straight hair :haha:


----------



## Autumntx

bump


----------



## The Alchemist

Wow, Autumn! You're practically ready to go! Have you prepared? Has anything indicated a start?


----------



## Autumntx

The Alchemist said:


> Wow, Autumn! You're practically ready to go! Have you prepared? Has anything indicated a start?


Almost!!! Everything is ready for her. I was dilated to a 2 last wk, I go to the dr tomorrow so hopefully he checks me again:) Lots of BH contractions.


----------



## Autumntx

I think they look so much alike! My husbands says he doesnt see it. Whatevs!
 



Attached Files:







twinkies.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Looneycarter

Autumntx said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> I'm african american and my hubby is caucasian and african american! I hope that's considered biracial...I just found out yesterday lol so I'm only 4 weeks
> 
> wow congrats!!!! First baby?Click to expand...

yes this my first baby I'm so scared! but I know it's a blessing from God and wouldn't put nothing on me that I can't handle


----------



## Tuberer

I'm white Bristish; dh is British Indian (why do we say those two in a different order, btw?).


----------



## redstiletto

Autumntx said:


> I think they look so much alike! My husbands says he doesnt see it. Whatevs!

I'm sorry but I totally LOL'ed when I saw that picture. :haha:

Did your husband pose like that on purpose? It looks like an ultrasound picture :rofl:.They do look alike!


----------



## kimberley3

my oh is mixed raced mum is white and dad is jamician, so he is half white and half jamicain and im white so baby will be mixed race :D


----------



## cupcakemomma

Autumn, your baby looks soo much like your OH!! Same as redstilletto, I cracked up when I saw them, it's the *exact* same smile! :haha:

Well ladies, this is it: I'm literally getting ready to walk out of the house and head to the hospital to be induced! Depending on the cellphone reception in the hospital, I"ll let you know when she's here!


----------



## China girl

Autumntx said:


> I think they look so much alike! My husbands says he doesnt see it. Whatevs!



Girl....that is his tiwn!!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## bubbles777

Hey ladies, mind if i join? I'm white and DH is Indian. we are due in August. Havent had time to read through the whole thread but i have to say the pix i have seen are uber cute!


----------



## AC1987

Oh wow, ok so umm I'm half indian(punjabi)quarter scottish, quarter british, with a dash of irish in me. And my dh is half filipino and half american(scottish decent from way back) Sooo.. yes I am really curious to see how our baby will look :D


----------



## mummytobe

Hey ! Im half filipino and Hubby is half indian. Although im white (i often get called the albino filipino lol) and our daughter is also white. Curious to see whether this child will be just as white too.


----------



## waitandsee

The Alchemist said:


> Well....OH and I were sitting and staring at the ultrasound pictures. It occurred to us that she may have his big Russian nose oppose to my small Asian nose. At first, I thought, "Nah...She has my nose." And then the more I keep studying it at different angles, it really does look like she has his nose! Not that I mind at all, but he does. He thinks his schnoz is big and would hate for her, as a girl, to have a big nose. I post a pic of us and then the baby to compare :thumbup: What do you think???

Lol Don't worry. I have some ultrasound pics where my LO looks like she has a huge nose but the Dr. says it comes from not hitting the right angle - and then we got one at 21W that was actually in focus and you can see that her nose isn't super huge. :baby:



I can't wait :kiss: to see how she looks
 



Attached Files:







20W6d small.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Autumntx

Just left drs office for 37 wk visit. 3cm and 80% effaced! Woo hoo! Dr doesnt think it will be too long now:)


----------



## Autumntx

redstiletto said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> I think they look so much alike! My husbands says he doesnt see it. Whatevs!
> 
> I'm sorry but I totally LOL'ed when I saw that picture. :haha:
> 
> Did your husband pose like that on purpose? It looks like an ultrasound picture :rofl:.They do look alike!Click to expand...

lol he was laying down and I was like "OMG you look like that baby!". SO I snapped it and rotated it to put it next to her. Pretty silly!


----------



## Autumntx

cupcakemomma said:


> Autumn, your baby looks soo much like your OH!! Same as redstilletto, I cracked up when I saw them, it's the *exact* same smile! :haha:
> 
> Well ladies, this is it: I'm literally getting ready to walk out of the house and head to the hospital to be induced! Depending on the cellphone reception in the hospital, I"ll let you know when she's here!

Def same smile! I cant believe you are off to deliver! Im so excited for you! Please keep us posted if possible!!! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow! Congrats to those of you who are ready to deliver! How exciting!! :happydance: Hope it all goes well for you!

Our kids will be half Indian, half white. And beautiful!


----------



## majm1241

Hello! My kids are Bi-racial! :kiss: My husband is Hispanic and I am Caucasian.


----------



## CAOILIN

I'm white, irish background with freckles, dark hair and green eyes. OH is grenadian background . Its funny because he is very dark skinned and i'm very very pale so were wondering what colour our lil munchkin will be?!


----------



## comotion89

I'm black oh is white were having a caramel baby


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I am half Jamaican, quarter Pakistani and quarter white. DH is white. This is our little Dino. He has lovely curly locks and deep brown eyes.

I'm looking forward to see what the new baby looks like :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0665.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Autumntx

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> I am half Jamaican, quarter Pakistani and quarter white. DH is white. This is our little Dino. He has lovely curly locks and deep brown eyes.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see what the new baby looks like :flower:

What a cutie! Wish I could see his hair. My little boy had curly hair too until he got older and started cutting it short. Now its more wavy.


----------



## scotmum35

my oh is scottish/cuban and im scottish i imagine a dark curly haired child with big green eyes could be light skin wise might be darker who knows :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Autumntx said:


> Emz1982_in_uk said:
> 
> 
> I am half Jamaican, quarter Pakistani and quarter white. DH is white. This is our little Dino. He has lovely curly locks and deep brown eyes.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see what the new baby looks like :flower:
> 
> What a cutie! Wish I could see his hair. My little boy had curly hair too until he got older and started cutting it short. Now its more wavy.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I will upload a 'hair' pic when I get home x


----------



## cupcakemomma

Well, she's here! Azalee Hosanna was born yesterday at 12:21am, at a hefty 8lbs, 11oz. We just got home from the hospital a few hours ago, so things are pretty hectic right now, but I'll get around to writing the birth story sometime soon. Right now sleep is priority :haha: She's a perfect mix of me and her daddy... looks a lot like my baby pics, but with DH's dark curls and skin tone. Love!


----------



## seaweed eater

She's beautiful, cupcakemomma! Congratulations and enjoy your first days together :hugs:


----------



## redstiletto

Omg congrats cupcakemomma!! She's beautiful. Can't wait to hear the birth story!


----------



## The Alchemist

*Cupcakemomma* - Awwwwww....congratulations, mom!!! She's a cutie pie! Yes, will wait to read your birth story. I'm sure you are super in love and super tired so get your rest and keep staring at her haha


----------



## waitandsee

cupcakemomma said:


> Well, she's here! Azalee Hosanna was born yesterday at 12:21am, at a hefty 8lbs, 11oz. We just got home from the hospital a few hours ago, so things are pretty hectic right now, but I'll get around to writing the birth story sometime soon. Right now sleep is priority :haha: She's a perfect mix of me and her daddy... looks a lot like my baby pics, but with DH's dark curls and skin tone. Love!
> 
> View attachment 324313

Hello beautiful :kiss:


----------



## waitandsee

majm1241 said:


> Hello! My kids are Bi-racial! :kiss: My husband is Hispanic and I am Caucasian.

Same here :flower:


----------



## BintUmmi

Congratulations Cupcakemomma! Azalee is absolutely gorgeous! looking forward to reading the birth story


----------



## Autumntx

cupcakemomma! yay! she's gorgeous!!! good job! this is so exciting now seeing all the babies we've talked about finally arriving:)


----------



## babybaker2011

cupcakemomma said:


> Well, she's here! Azalee Hosanna was born yesterday at 12:21am, at a hefty 8lbs, 11oz. We just got home from the hospital a few hours ago, so things are pretty hectic right now, but I'll get around to writing the birth story sometime soon. Right now sleep is priority :haha: She's a perfect mix of me and her daddy... looks a lot like my baby pics, but with DH's dark curls and skin tone. Love!
> 
> View attachment 324313


Absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations cupcakemomma. She's beautiful :flower:


----------



## majm1241

What gorgeous Babies! :cloud9:


----------



## The Alchemist

So who is next? *Autumnx* - you're pretty close, aren't you?


----------



## waitandsee

I have 21 more days to go :)
But Autumntx might be first :)


----------



## cupcakemomma

If I remember right, Autumn, they're not letting you go longer than the 26th, right? (Trying to remember the date without weeding through past posts :haha:

Thanks for all the well wishes, everyone! Took the time to write out the story while Azalee is sleeping... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...kemommas-little-muffin-here.html#post14996261


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Curly haired pic as promised. Stuffing his face at his Birthday party
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0071(3).jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cupcakemomma

Oh my, EMZ... I adore him! That hair is to die for! Gonna have to chase the girls away with looks like that :winkwink:


----------



## Autumntx

Hopefully I have her very soon, if not I get induced the 26th:)


----------



## whirlwind

whirlwind said:


> here's me and OH - i'm white and he's mexican
> 
> and our baby!! (sorry bad one handed typing, LO asleep on shoulder :cloud9: )
> I'll post a better pic soon, he's 2 days old there.

Here's an updated photo at 4 weeks old. He has stolen my heart, I'm completely smitten :)
He didn't get OH's beautiful dark skin, and it looks like his eyes will be hazel (my color). I think he has OH's nose and nice full lips though!
 



Attached Files:







SDC10123.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 17









DSC03454.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 15









DSC_0193.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## The Alchemist

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Curly haired pic as promised. Stuffing his face at his Birthday party

He's such a little stud! Yep, lovin' his curly hair :thumbup:



Autumntx said:


> Hopefully I have her very soon, if not I get induced the 26th:)

Oh nice. The 26th is my OH's birthday - I know. Totally irrelevant, hehe. But yes. Hopefully, you will get to meet her sooner than that. But that's just a couple of weeks and who knows, it could happen quicker than that!!! Have you packed the bag just in case?

And *whirlwind* - your baby looks just like daddy, eh? I bet you're so in love.


----------



## Autumntx

whirlwind said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> here's me and OH - i'm white and he's mexican
> 
> and our baby!! (sorry bad one handed typing, LO asleep on shoulder :cloud9: )
> I'll post a better pic soon, he's 2 days old there.
> 
> Here's an updated photo at 4 weeks old. He has stolen my heart, I'm completely smitten :)
> He didn't get OH's beautiful dark skin, and it looks like his eyes will be hazel (my color). I think he has OH's nose and nice full lips though!Click to expand...

Dont worry about the skin just yet. My babies were born very white and ended up getting darker as the got older like their Asian dad.


----------



## Autumntx

The Alchemist said:


> Emz1982_in_uk said:
> 
> 
> Curly haired pic as promised. Stuffing his face at his Birthday party
> 
> He's such a little stud! Yep, lovin' his curly hair :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully I have her very soon, if not I get induced the 26th:)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nice. The 26th is my OH's birthday - I know. Totally irrelevant, hehe. But yes. Hopefully, you will get to meet her sooner than that. But that's just a couple of weeks and who knows, it could happen quicker than that!!! Have you packed the bag just in case?
> 
> And *whirlwind* - your baby looks just like daddy, eh? I bet you're so in love.Click to expand...


We picked the 26th as our induction date because thats my OH's bday as well! Nice!!!! Bags are packed and I'm ready. Been feeling a bit different today, whatever that means. So hopefully soon!


----------



## Autumntx

bump!


----------



## Green373

Im half white, half jamacian, and oh is white :)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

whirlwind said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> here's me and OH - i'm white and he's mexican
> 
> and our baby!! (sorry bad one handed typing, LO asleep on shoulder :cloud9: )
> I'll post a better pic soon, he's 2 days old there.
> 
> Here's an updated photo at 4 weeks old. He has stolen my heart, I'm completely smitten :)
> He didn't get OH's beautiful dark skin, and it looks like his eyes will be hazel (my color). I think he has OH's nose and nice full lips though!Click to expand...

What a gorgeous little man :flower:


----------



## KALJ_mum

I'm a mixed baby myself, dad is black and mom is white(Irish,Italian, etc). My husbands French(white), creole and black. Our babies are a mix of white, black, creole and some native American on both our sides. We are both tan with spiral curly hair and our boys are shades of us both with spiral curls and daughter on way. We dodged nappy "black" hair due to the white in us, I have my moms long long hair and freckles(just a few near my nose), moms tiny waist but my dads booty! My husband is very buff, football player body, by nature through childhood(lucky him I know!). He and I both have features from both sides but we definitely look like a mixture of things as opposed to one side or the other.


----------



## The Alchemist

Autumntx said:


> We picked the 26th as our induction date because thats my OH's bday as well! Nice!!!! Bags are packed and I'm ready. Been feeling a bit different today, whatever that means. So hopefully soon!

Oh really? Gosh, what a coincidence! How are you doing? Feelin any different these days?


----------



## Autumntx

The Alchemist said:


> Autumntx said:
> 
> 
> We picked the 26th as our induction date because thats my OH's bday as well! Nice!!!! Bags are packed and I'm ready. Been feeling a bit different today, whatever that means. So hopefully soon!
> 
> Oh really? Gosh, what a coincidence! How are you doing? Feelin any different these days?Click to expand...

Thought yesterday was the big day, felt like I had contractions and other signs. I had passed 2 kidney stones in the morning...bad timing! So many similar symptoms to labor. Not long now, induction in 9 days if she isnt here before then.


----------



## cupcakemomma

Ugh, yikes about the kidney stones! I've never had them, but my mom gets them, and they seem just AWFUL. I guess it's better that they passed yesterday and not during labor! (Trying to find a silver lining, lol) I had false labor a week before my induction, it's such a disappointment when it turns out to not be "it." Hopefully she'll be here sooner than later!


----------



## Autumntx

Went to the Dr today and I'm still @ 3cm. This little Hapa isnt in a hurry. But we did get to see her one more time and she has gained so much weight! Cutest fat cheeks!!! Still has her dads nose and lips. Though her nose is so smooshed in the scans! We are being induced the evening of the 25th, hoping it ends up with a morning delivery on the 26th:) 7 more days!!!! Hopefully she makes an appearance before then on her own though:)
 



Attached Files:







Ava38wks1day.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## The Alchemist

Autumntx said:


> Went to the Dr today and I'm still @ 3cm. This little Hapa isnt in a hurry. But we did get to see her one more time and she has gained so much weight! Cutest fat cheeks!!! Still has her dads nose and lips. Though her nose is so smooshed in the scans! We are being induced the evening of the 25th, hoping it ends up with a morning delivery on the 26th:) 7 more days!!!! Hopefully she makes an appearance before then on her own though:)

Aww what cute sweet cheeks :)
FX she'll arrive on her own, but being brn on her daddy's birthday isn't bad either!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Autumntx said:


> Went to the Dr today and I'm still @ 3cm. This little Hapa isnt in a hurry. But we did get to see her one more time and she has gained so much weight! Cutest fat cheeks!!! Still has her dads nose and lips. Though her nose is so smooshed in the scans! We are being induced the evening of the 25th, hoping it ends up with a morning delivery on the 26th:) 7 more days!!!! Hopefully she makes an appearance before then on her own though:)[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh what a cutie :flower:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Autumntx said:


> Went to the Dr today and I'm still @ 3cm. This little Hapa isnt in a hurry. But we did get to see her one more time and she has gained so much weight! Cutest fat cheeks!!! Still has her dads nose and lips. Though her nose is so smooshed in the scans! We are being induced the evening of the 25th, hoping it ends up with a morning delivery on the 26th:) 7 more days!!!! Hopefully she makes an appearance before then on her own though:)

Cute!


----------



## Autumntx

Anyone else had their baby yet? I need a baby picture fix!


----------



## majm1241

Autumntx said:


> Went to the Dr today and I'm still @ 3cm. This little Hapa isnt in a hurry. But we did get to see her one more time and she has gained so much weight! Cutest fat cheeks!!! Still has her dads nose and lips. Though her nose is so smooshed in the scans! We are being induced the evening of the 25th, hoping it ends up with a morning delivery on the 26th:) 7 more days!!!! Hopefully she makes an appearance before then on her own though:)

How ADORABLE!!!! :kiss: I don't get to see my baby until my 20 week scan! :cry: I last saw him/her at 7 weeks and 4 days. :( I get a free 3D/4D U/S at 32 Weeks! :happydance:


----------



## steph.

Meeee! I've had my baby! I posted ages ago when I was still in 2nd trimester. We are technically not bi-racial but my husband is a very pale aussie with blonde hair and blue eyes, and I am Italian/brazilian with olive skin, dark hair and eyes! Sophia so far looks like me :D She has a tan and dark hair. Her eyes are blue and I'm hoping against hope they dont change :) Here's a picture of her at 1 day old...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3227.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## SJM

Aww, what cute baby baby. Congrats!


----------



## Autumntx

shes gorgeous! born on my sons birthday! what a great day! Congrats!


----------



## majm1241

Gorgeous baby!!! Congrats hon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats! She's adorable!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Aww steph. Shes gorgeous :)


----------



## cupcakemomma

She's adorable, steph! Congrats, enjoy your little one!


----------



## waitandsee

:) hi Sophia!


----------



## Autumntx

well ladies.....I'm getting nervous!!! induction set for this coming Wed eve. Cant wait to post real pics of this munchkin!


----------



## Autumntx

Cute little side note. When we had our last scan a few days ago, I said "awe she looks like a fat Chinese baby" (which I want!) and my Dr said "everyone wants one of those! If you dont want her...I'll take her!". lol


----------



## lil_mama_415

I'm Latin and native American and my OH is white as white can be


----------



## The Alchemist

Autumntx said:


> Cute little side note. When we had our last scan a few days ago, I said "awe she looks like a fat Chinese baby" (which I want!) and my Dr said "everyone wants one of those! If you dont want her...I'll take her!". lol

Haha! That's awesome...Can't wait to see your cutie. I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Wallflower

Congratulations steph. she's gorgeous!

Good luck for your induction Autumntx, looking forward to your baby pics:baby:


----------



## cupcakemomma

I cannot *wait* to see pics of your baby, Autumn... it sure has been a long wait!


----------



## majm1241

Hello Ladies! Do you see a difference from this week and last week?

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/13WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/14WeeksBaby3.gif


----------



## cupcakemomma

majm1241 said:


> Hello Ladies! Do you see a difference from this week and last week?
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/13WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/14WeeksBaby3.gif

Sure do! It's not a huge difference, but it defitely looks rounder than last week :)


----------



## poonibby

mommy is white,and daddy is mexican :)


----------



## majm1241

cupcakemomma said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! Do you see a difference from this week and last week?
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/13WeeksBaby3.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Martinez%20Baby%20number%203/14WeeksBaby3.gif
> 
> Sure do! It's not a huge difference, but it defitely looks rounder than last week :)Click to expand...

Thanks Hon! I thought I could tell but wanted other opinions. LOL :hugs:


----------



## redstiletto

Update! I changed my signature. Here is my little chunkers at 7 weeks. He is half german (Hubby) and half asian (me-chinese/filipino).


----------



## cupcakemomma

Wow, 7 weeks already?! He just keeps getting cuter and cuter, redstiletto :) I love the way he's looking up at you, so adorable!


----------



## Autumntx

redstiletto...he is such a cutie and you can tell he already adores you!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

redstiletto said:


> Update! I changed my signature. Here is my little chunkers at 7 weeks. He is half german (Hubby) and half asian (me-chinese/filipino).

Cute!


----------



## luchapucha

I'm Armenian and my husband is Mexican. Anxious to see what our boy/girl twins will look like !


----------



## The Alchemist

luchapucha said:


> I'm Armenian and my husband is Mexican. Anxious to see what our boy/girl twins will look like !

Wow, nice mix! :thumbup:


----------



## Autumntx

okay so induction was supposed to be wed night. Its been booked for Thurs morning instead which I like. Laboring all night sounds scary, I want to rest up before the big day. So the morning of the 26th it is!


----------



## The Alchemist

Good luck, *Autumnx*! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Leids

I can't wait to see pictures of your baby Autumn! It'll get me more excited about my half Chinese/half white cutie. :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

just saw this and thought id say hi and post a couple pics our little boy has just turnt 1 and is 1/2 Italian (daddy) and 1/2 white british (me) he looked very Italian when he was born and still has his daddys mouth and lovely olive skin tones shows more in bath lol and has mummys big blue eyes and the blonde hair i had as a baby. they are some very cute babies here !! 
:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







180175_1620413868931_1193958393_1395791_5447489_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 10









bathtime.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11









DSC01524 - Copy...jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 11









299628_2198360477235_1193958393_2033493_644420210_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cupcakemomma

Tinkerbellfan, your son is just so adorable, he looks like a little gentleman :) ! His looks sure seemed to lighten up as he grew. Happy belated 1st birthday!

@Autumn ~ Woke up thinking about you this morning! Hope everything is going well, and can't wait to hear allllll about it (and see pics, of course ;) ) Praying for you and your LO!


----------



## Claudia83

I'm Mexican and my husband is white and our baby has always looked white except he's got my brown eyes :) His hair is on the light brown side, though not very noticeable in these pictures, but I have dark brown hair and dad has an ashy medium brown head of hair.

A few weeks old:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/evil_lion/babies/little.jpg

20 wks old:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/evil_lion/babies/gasp.jpg

I am not even that dark to begin with, so he's really white like daddy LOL


----------



## tinkerbellfan

cupcakemomma said:


> Tinkerbellfan, your son is just so adorable, he looks like a little gentleman :) ! His looks sure seemed to lighten up as he grew. Happy belated 1st birthday!
> 
> @Autumn ~ Woke up thinking about you this morning! Hope everything is going well, and can't wait to hear allllll about it (and see pics, of course ;) ) Praying for you and your LO!

thank you ,yeah he is a little gentleman you should see him in his grandad cap lol ;) he did get lighter but looks tanned compaired to me just like daddy and has the most amazing long dark eye lashes again just like his daddy :)


----------



## The Alchemist

*Autumnx* - I thought about you today! I was wondering about your induction, how she might be coping through it, and if she'd had her baby yet or what.....don't forget to come back to us and tell us alllll about it. Plus, I'm excited to see your little girl. I hope all went well with the induction and that you had no complications and most importantly, I hope you had/will have a healthy little girl.


----------



## Autumntx

We made it ladies!!!! Induction was set for 1/26 but I ended up in the hospital at 4am on the 23rd due to kidney problems. I've had kidney problems for the last few mos and had already spent time in the hospital once for it. After they did an ultrasound and discovered my kidney was backed up with urine, most likely due to baby pressing on it....they decided to induce on the 24th:) I plan on writing my birth story very soon so I'm going to keep this short-gotta get back to baby:) Long story short...16 hrs of labor, 2 failed epidurals...my labor and delivery ended up unmedicated but not by choice (had planned on going natural but couldnt take labor and kidney issues) it was time...long labor but when I had to push, I pushed her out so fast the delivery stuff wasnt set up, Dr only had time to get one glove on and baby pretty much shot out and landed on the end of the bed. lol. After they handed her to me I felt like she was def heavy but she didn't look huge. They weighed her and were commenting on how big she was. I coudn't believe it (my other 2 kids were 7lbs9oz & 7lbs4oz)...she was 8lbs & 15oz! I thought for sure I tore because she was so big and I pushed her out really quick. But no tearing, no episiotomy and no stitches:) Score! Shes amazing and nurses like a pro! I was hoping she would look very Asian and like her daddy. Well.....she looks totally Chinese and shes a mini me of her dad. I'm sure she will look more mixed as she gets older. Hope you are all doing well!!!! Oh yeah..she was born on the 25th, a day before her daddy's birthday. She was too big to wear the Bruce Lee outfit I made her home:(
 



Attached Files:







327600_10150495254086835_603151834_9249303_980400310_o.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 39









329926_10150502420916835_603151834_9269044_1217464552_o.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 41









322174_10150500088476835_603151834_9262801_222913296_o.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 39


----------



## babybaker2011

She's a beauty. :flower: Congrats!! Glad everything turned out alright!!


----------



## steph.

What a cutie!!! Congrats autumn! Glad everything went well xxx


----------



## modo

My son who is half Arab (me) and half English (DH).

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/601e733b-1.jpg


----------



## Autumntx

Thank you guys! We are so in love with this little girl!


----------



## BintUmmi

Congratulations Autumn! She is absolutely gorgeous!

modo your son is so cute!


----------



## cupcakemomma

Oh Autumn, she is just *precious*!!! Sounds like you have quite the labor story, I look forward to reading the extended version. Lucky you, not even a little tear from such a big baby! (And bless your heart, going through all that un-medicated) :D So glad that everyone ended up healthy and well, with all the kidney issues and all. That had to be quite an ordeal to go through on top of labor...

Oh, if it makes you feel any better, every single hat I knitted for Azalee was way too small, she has a big 'ole noggin. So she didn't get to wear anything I made her home from the hospital either. Such a shame, your outfit you had made your daughter was so cute too!

Congrats again Autumn, you did good :)


----------



## majm1241

Autumn she is gorgeous!! Congrats! BTW, I too am from Austin, TX! :D


----------



## The Alchemist

Autumnx! Aww...she's finally here! She's soooooo cute! Super congratulations, honey. 

I had my baby shower yesterday. It was so much fun and received quite a few gifts, mostly adorable baby clothes. 

My feet, oh they are sore from being up all day yesterday :(


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Autumntx said:


> We made it ladies!!!! Induction was set for 1/26 but I ended up in the hospital at 4am on the 23rd due to kidney problems. I've had kidney problems for the last few mos and had already spent time in the hospital once for it. After they did an ultrasound and discovered my kidney was backed up with urine, most likely due to baby pressing on it....they decided to induce on the 24th:) I plan on writing my birth story very soon so I'm going to keep this short-gotta get back to baby:) Long story short...16 hrs of labor, 2 failed epidurals...my labor and delivery ended up unmedicated but not by choice (had planned on going natural but couldnt take labor and kidney issues) it was time...long labor but when I had to push, I pushed her out so fast the delivery stuff wasnt set up, Dr only had time to get one glove on and baby pretty much shot out and landed on the end of the bed. lol. After they handed her to me I felt like she was def heavy but she didn't look huge. They weighed her and were commenting on how big she was. I coudn't believe it (my other 2 kids were 7lbs9oz & 7lbs4oz)...she was 8lbs & 15oz! I thought for sure I tore because she was so big and I pushed her out really quick. But no tearing, no episiotomy and no stitches:) Score! Shes amazing and nurses like a pro! I was hoping she would look very Asian and like her daddy. Well.....she looks totally Chinese and shes a mini me of her dad. I'm sure she will look more mixed as she gets older. Hope you are all doing well!!!! Oh yeah..she was born on the 25th, a day before her daddy's birthday. She was too big to wear the Bruce Lee outfit I made her home:(

Congratulations is a cutie! :D


----------



## greenpear

Autumn - your baby is soooo adorable! And she does look like your hubby (seen on pics on other pages) Congrats!


----------



## redstiletto

Autumn congrats!! She looks totally Asian like your hubby! So cute :flower:


----------



## tryingtobun

I'm asian indian, the wife is black/white...so baby will be 50% indian, 1/4 white, 1/4 black and we have no clue what the baby will look like haha


----------



## Autumntx

tryingtobun said:


> I'm asian indian, the wife is black/white...so baby will be 50% indian, 1/4 white, 1/4 black and we have no clue what the baby will look like haha

cant wait to see!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congrats Autumn. She is beautiful x x


----------



## Wallflower

Wallflower said:


> I'm white british, hubby is british with Jamaican parents, can't wait to see baby's skin/hair/eye colour :cloud9:
> (I have green eyes, hubby has brown eyes)
> 
> **thought I'd edit & add a pic**Can't wait to be adding pic of baby!
> 
> View attachment 318914

My little boy arrived last Sun 29th :happydance:

He was quite pale at birth but is looking darker by the day. I've heard it can take upto a year for their true colour to be 'developed' so to speak! I'm intersted to see what he will look like in a couple of months and if his hair will be curly like Daddy's. His eyes are currently dark blue so I'm guessing he will have my colouring and have green eyes, we will see!!

He weighed 10lb 4oz, born by emergency c-sec due to slow progressing labour. Here he is... (he looks less like a sumo now the swelling has gone down!)

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Jonah Birthday.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 21









Jonah Windy.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 160









Jonah.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 23









Jonah Day 6.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BintUmmi

Congratulations he is lovely!! Oh I so can't wait for mine to come now LOL although I've got a while yet!


----------



## AliBiz

I'm white, DH is Arabic, everyone is dying to see LO to see who he/she will look like, wouldn't mind if they get their Dad's skin cos I am Paddy white, so you can just imagine!!! 

Ladies who have their bubs already, they are all Beautiful, congrats :)


----------



## latiina

tryingtobun said:


> I'm asian indian, the wife is black/white...so baby will be 50% indian, 1/4 white, 1/4 black and we have no clue what the baby will look like haha

very interesting mix! can't wait to see photos! i love seeing how contrasting or new mixes look like. either way sounds like a beautiful mix!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Wallflower said:


> Wallflower said:
> 
> 
> I'm white british, hubby is british with Jamaican parents, can't wait to see baby's skin/hair/eye colour :cloud9:
> (I have green eyes, hubby has brown eyes)
> 
> **thought I'd edit & add a pic**Can't wait to be adding pic of baby!
> 
> View attachment 318914
> 
> 
> My little boy arrived last Sun 29th :happydance:
> 
> He was quite pale at birth but is looking darker by the day. I've heard it can take upto a year for their true colour to be 'developed' so to speak! I'm intersted to see what he will look like in a couple of months and if his hair will be curly like Daddy's. His eyes are currently dark blue so I'm guessing he will have my colouring and have green eyes, we will see!!
> 
> He weighed 10lb 4oz, born by emergency c-sec due to slow progressing labour. Here he is... (he looks less like a sumo now the swelling has gone down!)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Cute!


----------



## The Alchemist

My baby shower has passed. Took my boards of nursing exam. 

Now waiting for Valentine's day, 3 years anniversary, and the big due day. 

I dunno about you ladies, but my 3rd trimester is flying by instead of slowing down.


----------



## xtina6143

I am Irish and Italian and the father is black. I cant wait to see what complexion our little bundle of joy is :)


----------



## rosabelle

Hi ladies, there are some gorgeous kids on here! i cant wait to see what our baby will look like.. I am white (Australian) and father is Arab.. im hoping bub gets his beautiful dark skin! :)


----------



## cupcakemomma

Wallflower ~ He is such a handsome baby! Congrats!

Well I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't been on here in a while, time is flying by! It's crazy, while I was preggo, I was on here every day, now I'm lucky if I even get a chance to get on the computer at all. Babies sure keep you busy!

Azalee and I are doing well, finally starting to get into some sort of a routine. I had my 6-week PP checkup, and I still have some healing to do... but on the bright side, I've only got to lose 9 more pounds to get to my pre-pregnancy weight. Woot!

It should be interesting to see how her looks change as she gets older. She's definitely lightened up a bit, but she seems to be keeping her dark curls! (It curls when it's wet, but they loosen as her hair dries, and it just looks wavy. Hopefully as her hair gets longer, they'll be more noticeable.)

Here's some 6 week pics!
 



Attached Files:







DSC04472.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 25









DSC04430.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 24









DSC04357.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

^^ what a beautiful baby x


----------



## YoshiPikachu

cupcakemomma said:


> Wallflower ~ He is such a handsome baby! Congrats!
> 
> Well I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't been on here in a while, time is flying by! It's crazy, while I was preggo, I was on here every day, now I'm lucky if I even get a chance to get on the computer at all. Babies sure keep you busy!
> 
> Azalee and I are doing well, finally starting to get into some sort of a routine. I had my 6-week PP checkup, and I still have some healing to do... but on the bright side, I've only got to lose 9 more pounds to get to my pre-pregnancy weight. Woot!
> 
> It should be interesting to see how her looks change as she gets older. She's definitely lightened up a bit, but she seems to be keeping her dark curls! (It curls when it's wet, but they loosen as her hair dries, and it just looks wavy. Hopefully as her hair gets longer, they'll be more noticeable.)
> 
> Here's some 6 week pics!

Awww what a cutie!


----------



## The Alchemist

Cupcake, you gotta cute cupcake!


----------



## danii25

I noticed some others with the same as me but yeah :) I'm super pale (Mostly Irish/German) and my bf is Hispanic. Wondering what color eyes he'll end up with (More than likely brown of course but we'll see )


----------



## ShannonAreki

Hey

You guys babies are so cute!!!!!
I am 1/2 Fijian and 1/2 Hispanic and my OH is White British.
We are expecting our 2nd but our 1st came out Olive skinned With lots of Dark hair and Blue eyes! 
Here He Is!!!.......
 



Attached Files:







12839_1252030216955_1115499265_777985_1446282_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## lilpeeps

Half spanish half african american! My baby is going to turn heads!:flower:


----------



## Autumntx

I havent been on in forever ladies! I miss this place! lol. Baby Ava is getting huge! She was 8.5 when we left the hospital and is 11 lbs and 11oz at 5 wks old! Going to add some pics and put my birth story up...finally. Would love to see new pics of your Lo's:) Hope you are all doing well.

Ava's Birth Story
I was supposed to be induced the evening of the 25th in hopes of having Ava on the 26th....her father's birthday. But in the middle of the night on the 23rd I woke up in severe pain from kidney problems. We rushed to the hospital and I was admitted, my kidney was backed up with fluid and causing pain. This was most likely from the baby pressing on it, I had previously been admitted for kidney stones a few months prior. Finally after a scan on my kidney, my doctor decided to induce on the 24th in the evening. I was so relieved because this would help with the kidney issues and I was so ready to see my baby! Our doula (whom I hadn't met yet) was out of town but flying in that night. I let her know I was being induced and she said she would come straight to the hospital after landing. They started induction around 4pm. I had originally planned on a natural labor but with the kidney pain, I knew that probably wasn't going to happen. (Kidney pain is worse than labor...in case anyone was wondering). My contractions were coming regularly but I wasn't feeling much pain, they got much stronger after the Dr broke my water and upped the pitocin. I used the birthing ball and my husband was there to help with massaging, etc. The doula showed up and helped with tips on how to manage pain. She also showed Joseph how to massage and apply pressure when I was having a contraction. After quite a few hours, I decided to labor in the shower which was absolutely amazing. The doula and my husband took turns spraying my back and belly which helped a ton. After being in the shower for over an hour I started to talk about getting an epidural, I tried to put it off as long as possible. Before I was given the epidural I was given a few doses of something in my IV to take the edge off...and that's all it did. I was in constant pain. I was given an epidural which didn't work, I was then given a second epidural....which also failed. My legs went totally numb and the skin on my tummy was numb when touched. But I felt EVERYTHING inside. Nothing that should have been numb was...both epidurals failed. My doula Christine kept reminding me what all the pain was for, my miracle baby would be here soon. I dilated slowly, and was upset every time the Dr would check me. My previous 2 labors were fast and easy. This was my first induction though which I think made it a longer labor. Finally I was almost a 10 and my doctor allowed me to push because I felt like I had to. There was a small lip to the cervix but he said I might be able to push her past it. After quite a while of pushing and being extremely exhausted he asked for me to wait a while. At this point we were already about 14 hours in. I felt like giving up, no pain meds were working, I felt like I couldn't stay awake and I was disappointed that my body wasn't cooperating. A little while later I was checked, they inserted a wire into Ava's head to track her heart rate. I also had a catheter inserted along with a monitor to track the strength of my contractions. I had 3 different wires/tubes coming out of me. All I could think was "how is this baby going to come out if all of this is in the way?". The Dr checked me and said to rest, they felt like it would be a little while before we started pushing again. I laid on my side with my eyes closed, almost falling asleep between contractions. My husband was fanning me and my doula was helping to prop my leg up. Since I was on my side I had to keep one led propped up by someone holding it up (because I couldn't move it on my own) or by a pillow. Keeping my legs together was impossible because I felt like my daughters head was about to come out. We thought we had another few hours to go since nothing seemed to be happening then I suddenly started to push. I wasn't trying to push, my body just started doing it on its own. I told the nurse I couldn't stop pushing and that I wasn't trying to. Nothing was set up for delivery yet. No table with all the shiny tools, no stirrups or leg support, no plastic skirt to catch stuff around the bed...nothing. The nurse checked me and said "she's right there, I will get the Dr". I was still at the top of the bed, laying on my side with my doula and husband holding my leg up. The Dr showed up, nurses rushed in and boom! Baby Ava was born and landed on the end of the bed. My Dr only had enough time to get one glove on. It was the most amazing feeling when she was finally out. After 16 hours of hard work and excruciating pain I felt like I had suddenly been rejuvenated. She was gorgeous! He handed her to me and I knew she was bigger than my other two children, she felt so heavy. We had expected her to be bigger than them but I had no idea what I was in for. When they told me her weight I almost passed out. She was 8 lbs and 15 oz! One more ounce and she would have been 9lbs! I'm 5'1....my previous two children were 7.9 and 7.4. What a BIG surprise! & I was so lucky, I had no episiotomy, no tearing and no stitches. It was a hard, long labor but absolutely amazing. I had the best team. My husband was amazing (this is his first biological child), I can't imagine how we would of made it without the doula and my Dr was awesome. My husband couldn't believe how quiet I was during labor and that I didn't say one bad word in all of that pain. I'm quite vocal usually but for some reason I was in a trance it seemed. Even I couldn't believe how I handled it all. Ava did have a slight case of jaundice but that went away on its own. Ava is 5 weeks old now and she is already 11 lbs and 11oz. We are so in love with our baby girl!
 



Attached Files:







458876_10150569312256835_603151834_9468406_1635384858_o.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 23









325795_10150535816191835_603151834_9369367_1061168056_o(1).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 22









337859_10150542963201835_603151834_9387415_1327165935_o.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 20









413543_10150529157811835_603151834_9349297_423497676_o.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## redstiletto

She is a beauty!!! So does she look like her Daddy? I love that miso shirt lmao! I need to get one for my LO. 

You handled your labor so well! DH said I sounded like a dying cow :rofl:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## The Alchemist

*Autumnx* - she's such a cutie pie! Congratulations on baby and amazing birth story. Wow, almost 9 pounds, my brother was 9 pounds while my sister and I were only 6-7 pounds! But you did amazingly well! Btw, I love her onesie "miso cute" lol. Can I ask where did you get that from? :D


----------



## JaanRuk

I am mixed mother is scottish/german and father is fijian - (east indian) and from that mix I turned our light skinned with hazel eyes.. my DH is pakistani very fair with big brown eyes :D hehe cant wait to see our babyyyyyyy


----------



## cupcakemomma

@JaanRuk ~ You're going to have a beautiful baby, with such a pretty Mommy!

@Autumn ~ Oh my, Ava is so freakin' cute. All our babies are getting too big too fast!!! Good for you, having a quiet mouth during labor... I wanted to be one of the good quiet ones, but nope. I scared the crap out of my Dad and FIL (who were waiting in the waiting room across the hall) with my screams at the end. Literal screams.*facepalm*
I'm sorry you had to go through the kidney pain on top of it all, AND the failed epidurals... YIKES. I'd have freaked out :O 
Anyway, good to hear from you, glad things are going so well for you guys. :)


----------



## JaanRuk

cupcakemomma said:


> @JaanRuk ~ You're going to have a beautiful baby, with such a pretty Mommy!
> 
> @Autumn ~ Oh my, Ava is so freakin' cute. All our babies are getting too big too fast!!! Good for you, having a quiet mouth during labor... I wanted to be one of the good quiet ones, but nope. I scared the crap out of my Dad and FIL (who were waiting in the waiting room across the hall) with my screams at the end. Literal screams.*facepalm*
> I'm sorry you had to go through the kidney pain on top of it all, AND the failed epidurals... YIKES. I'd have freaked out :O
> Anyway, good to hear from you, glad things are going so well for you guys. :)

aww thank you hun!! :flower::flower::flower::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## ShannonAreki

JaanRuk said:


> I am mixed mother is scottish/german and father is fijian - (east indian) and from that mix I turned our light skinned with hazel eyes.. my DH is pakistani very fair with big brown eyes :D hehe cant wait to see our babyyyyyyy

My father is Fijian but I am also quite light skinned considering my dad is so dark and my mum is Spanish! xx


----------



## AC1987

Hmm my baby will be a mix alright :D I'm half punjabi(indian) and the rest scottist/brittish. And my Dh is half filipino and half scottish.


----------



## leahsbabybump

my oldest son is half white (me) and half kurdish (farther) he looks white with a slight tan in summer months has fair hair but his eyes are the darkest deepes dark brown 
gunna be a good looking boy with his dark eyes and tan


----------



## Liberty8888

Can I join? My baby will be mixed I am british with a hint of italian and my OH is Jamaican. 

I can't wait to see what baby will look like as I have tanned skin, bright blue eyes and natural blonde hair, and obviously OH has dark skin, black hair and brown eyes!! 

Don't think we could be more different! 

P.S - all ur baby pics are beautiful!


----------



## JaanRuk

ShannonAreki said:


> JaanRuk said:
> 
> 
> I am mixed mother is scottish/german and father is fijian - (east indian) and from that mix I turned our light skinned with hazel eyes.. my DH is pakistani very fair with big brown eyes :D hehe cant wait to see our babyyyyyyy
> 
> My father is Fijian but I am also quite light skinned considering my dad is so dark and my mum is Spanish! xxClick to expand...

me too and my father is quite dark as well but what a gorgeous mix you are your beautiful!! :flower:


----------



## Autumntx

redstiletto said:


> She is a beauty!!! So does she look like her Daddy? I love that miso shirt lmao! I need to get one for my LO.
> 
> You handled your labor so well! DH said I sounded like a dying cow :rofl:

just like her daddy!


----------



## Autumntx

The Alchemist said:


> *Autumnx* - she's such a cutie pie! Congratulations on baby and amazing birth story. Wow, almost 9 pounds, my brother was 9 pounds while my sister and I were only 6-7 pounds! But you did amazingly well! Btw, I love her onesie "miso cute" lol. Can I ask where did you get that from? :D

Thank you!I found it at Goodwill actually but I've seen them online


----------



## youngwife20

Hello ladies.. I posted in here a few months ago and ive had my baby and shes half black and half white and she was born with soooo much hair!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0073.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 43









IMAG0104.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 46


----------



## The Alchemist

I had my baby girl on 3/19, finally! I'll post a pic later, just letting you all know first.


----------



## redstiletto

The Alchemist said:


> I had my baby girl on 3/19, finally! I'll post a pic later, just letting you all know first.

Yay congrats!! Can't wait to see pics :flower:

Love all the pics ladies! Keep me coming


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My baby is due to be born in 5 days!!!! :D


----------



## BintUmmi

youngwife20 said:


> Hello ladies.. I posted in here a few months ago and ive had my baby and shes half black and half white and she was born with soooo much hair!

She is lovely, congratulations! Look at all that hair!


----------



## babybaker2011

youngwife20 said:


> Hello ladies.. I posted in here a few months ago and ive had my baby and shes half black and half white and she was born with soooo much hair!

Aww...what a cutie. My lo is the same (half black and half white) but didn't have THAT much hair or curls.


----------



## naads03

i have one of the oddest mixes out there. Im from Trinidad (Caribbean) and my husband is Laotian and Chinese. how's that for a unique baby! lol


----------



## DeeDee80

My husband is Portuguese, German, and some Cherokee ( on his mom's side) and I am Filipina and German. Our son has all of my Filipino features (eye shape, face shape, eyebrow shape) and a slight olive tint to his skin but looks as Caucasian as his dad but instead of blue eyes like his dad he got the green eyes from my husband's portuguese side. I am wondering if this next one will look more like me...


----------



## cupcakemomma

youngwife ~ She is such a cutie pie! Her dark curls are so precious :) Congrats!

Alchemist ~ Woohoo, congrats! Can't wait to see pics!

Yoshi ~ You're almost there, hang in there! Those last few days suck, but your baby will be here soon, then thetime will fly by!

So excited to see so many of these babies finally being born!


----------



## bamboo10

Hi Ladies!! I had my baby boy Nikolai on March 14th. He's half Korean, half Russian. He was 8 lbs, 3 oz, 21 inches, which is unbelievable to me because I am 5'1" and (prepregnancy) 103 lbs! 

Everyone thought I'd have a 5-6 lb baby but he was a BIG boy. So it's totally not true when they say you'll have a baby that fits your body! LOL.
 



Attached Files:







0287A33A-3D89-4D50-82CA-486033D449DF.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10









5AA48ED6-D6C0-4DEA-AA9F-55FDC17F2509.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## PapaStylZ

I can't wait to see your baby! 

I'm half Indian Trini and Half Panamanian (Grew up with my mothers side; Trini side). DH is half Black Trini and half Kittian. I am so excited to see our baby. Popo already looks like daddy but has my cheeks. We are team yellow and so excited to see how our genes will play out in baby!:cloud9:


----------



## Biddylee

youngwife20 said:


> Hello ladies.. I posted in here a few months ago and ive had my baby and shes half black and half white and she was born with soooo much hair!

She's beautiful!!! well done you!!! x


----------



## mysteriouseye

I am half spanish (well I say half spanish but my mothers side of the family are from Tenerife (canary islands) but my mother was actually born in venezuela) and my fiance is 100% english so our baby will be 1 quater spanish :) not much I know but its still something :) xx


----------



## Wannabeam

Hi all

My baby girl will be part Jamaican, part Greek Cypriot and part english. My hubby is fully english. I'm wondering if she will have my afro curly hair and greek nose lol.... you can't see the little bit of english in me at all. I think she will be mostly caucasian but maybe with a splash of my Jamaican curves and greek eyebrows mixed in with my hubbys height... maybe she will be a model lol! :haha:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Hey everyone! We're having a mixed baby too. I'm 3/4 Persian 1/4 Russian and have typical Mediterranean look with light olive skin (I dont tan well tough, I burn in sun), dark brown hair and hazel eyes.
Hubby is half black and half native american. He has beautiful chocolate skin and mostly black feautures but also has almont eyes and thick straight hair from his native mom.

I'm 17 weeks now, and going for my scan in 2 weeks. I can't wait to know if it's a boy or a girl :)


----------



## BintUmmi

^ wow what a mix


----------



## Shadowy Lady

BintUmmi said:


> ^ wow what a mix

I know it's crazy! I have two sisters and we look nothing alike! And my hubby is an only child so I'm super psyched to see what our baby will look like...I'm hoping she/he can at least tan better than me even if she/he doesn't get their daddy's dark skin


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

I'm white and Daddy is black so going to have a little mixed race baby :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am white (although my family has some native american in it) and hubby is 1/2 Korean. I already have a beautiful son and I can't wait to see what this baby will look like!


----------



## The Alchemist

Here is Baby Zoey. Half Thai half Russian.
 



Attached Files:







20120319_235930-1.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 15









little-zoey.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## YoshiPikachu

The Alchemist said:


> Here is Baby Zoey. Half Thai half Russian.

Cute!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Today is my due date so anytime now! :D


----------



## PumpkinBump

Mine will be TRI-racial. It will be 1/4 Korean, 1/4 white and 1/2 hispanic


----------



## The Alchemist

YoshiPikachu said:


> Today is my due date so anytime now! :D

Happy due date!


----------



## LadyM812

I'm white and my husband is hispanic, so yes.


----------



## modo

Gahh forum ate my post!

We have a some great genes on this thread :) It's great how everyone how is posting here is coming back to post pics of there new babies :cloud9: I promise to do the same too :haha:


----------



## WishfulX1

Yep I'm white and DH is 100% Turkish :)
I'm very white and he is very dark our DS is a beautiful colour, no-one ever knows he's mixed, he looks Caucasian but with tanned skin :) 
We are both wondering who this little one will look like :) x


----------



## browneyedchik

ashlee23 said:


> mine will be half turkish half english. have a feeling he/she is gonna get most of dad's features xx

Mine are half Turkish, half English. The newcomer will be


----------



## browneyedchik

WishfulX1 said:


> Yep I'm white and DH is 100% Turkish :)
> I'm very white and he is very dark our DS is a beautiful colour, no-one ever knows he's mixed, he looks Caucasian but with tanned skin :)
> We are both wondering who this little one will look like :) x

 The newcomer will be half Turkish, half North American Caucasian.


Sorry, trying to use a touch screen phone keypad with fat fingers resulted in 'enter' being hit before I could finish my last post.

Good luck to all the mommies.


----------



## browneyedchik

Saljae said:


> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f193/cotorra2/hmm031.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f193/cotorra2/april8022.jpg
> https://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f193/cotorra2/HTCT8788_000203.jpg
> 
> Sorry the last 2 are so big :/ idk how to change the size

Wow! They are extraordinarily adorable.:thumbup:


----------



## hersheypomchi

i am half german/english and half black and my baby will be 1/4 black and 3/4 white...


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Hi! I'm white (Native American, Irish, Scottish) and hubby is Japanese. This is our first and I think it is going to be super cute. I can't wait.


----------



## modo

Lovely mix of genes :)


----------



## youngwife20

Baby baker - thank u! And her hair grows so fast! And one side of it is blonde and abit ginger streaks. What colour is ur babys hair. Bintumi - thank u!


----------



## DeeDee80

This is what Filipino, German, and Portuguese make.....lol I wish he was smiling...
 



Attached Files:







cm3.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u biddly and cupcake - everyones suprised @ how light she is as im rely dark cant wait to see what her skin will be like when shes older and i think her hair will be longgg and wavy when shes older my hair was tight curls when i was a baby and defenetly not as soft as hers! X


----------



## Wannabeam

hersheypomchi said:


> i am half german/english and half black and my baby will be 1/4 black and 3/4 white...

I'm 1/4 black (Jamaican) and 3/4 white... seems to show more than the white in me! My genes gave me great hair lol! Got the thickness and curls from an afro but the looseness from the caucasian greek/english in me! lol!:thumbup:


----------



## cupcakemomma

I came on just to check and see if we had any new babies yet... Congrats Alchemist! I absolutely adore your profile pic, such a cute baby! Hm... Wonder if Yoshi has had her baby yet... :)

Hello to all the newcomers! Sounds like we've got some cutie pies coming soon!


----------



## babybaker2011

youngwife20 said:


> Baby baker - thank u! And her hair grows so fast! And one side of it is blonde and abit ginger streaks. What colour is ur babys hair. Bintumi - thank u!

Awww...blonde hair - adorable. My lo's hair is reddish brown and straight.


----------



## Aurora_xox

My little sweetpea is 1/4 Chinese (My side) and 3/4 White. She is pretty much her Daddy's double :)
 



Attached Files:







forum2.jpg
File size: 117.2 KB
Views: 20









forum.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 26









forum1.jpg
File size: 100.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## babybaker2011

Aurora_xox said:


> My little sweetpea is 1/4 Chinese (My side) and 3/4 White. She is pretty much her Daddy's double :)

Gorgeous!!! What a beauty:flower:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/933323-hannah-here.html#post16566811


----------



## kimberley3

beautiful babies, im getting all excited about our little one wonder who she looks like :D we had a 4d scan i post on here, any guesses welcomed on who you think she looks like i made my oh pose for the picture lol!!
 



Attached Files:







hehe.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## The Alchemist

* aurora* - she's so cute

* yoshi* - congrats, finally huh?! I'll be reading your birth story.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Aurora_xox said:


> My little sweetpea is 1/4 Chinese (My side) and 3/4 White. She is pretty much her Daddy's double :)

Soooo beautiful! Congrats :)


----------



## tashyluv

Hi, I just thought i would add a pic of my daughter Aleesha. She is 1/4 nigerian, 1/4 italian 2/4 white.

She has the most gorgeous grey/green/blue eyes I can't even tell you what colour they are lol



I am also pregnant with baby number 2! cant wait to see what colour of eyes he/she has I thought brown ( my eye colour ) was more dominant but we will just have to wait and see! 

You all have gorgeous babies by the way!


----------



## Aurora_xox

Thank you everyone. We all have such little beauties. :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Here's a picture of hubby and I (not the best quality as it's a phone photo). I have no idea what our baby will look like, haha:

[IMG]https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/IMG_1670.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## greenpear

Omg we're having a little girl!!! She'll be soo cute :)

re: earlier post - Hubby is Thai and I'm Ukrainian so it will be an interesting mix :)


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Omg we're having a little girl!!! She'll be soo cute :)
> 
> re: earlier post - Hubby is Thai and I'm Ukrainian so it will be an interesting mix :)

Hey! Congrats on team pink! I had my little girl 2 weeks ago, she's half thai and Russian. So we are close. I must be bias and say she's a cutie half thai/eastern euro mix.....yours will be too! Hehe...


----------



## greenpear

Congrats Alchemist! I remember you from earlier part of the thread :) I see your baby in avatar and she's gorgeous!

I can't wait to meet mine :cloud9:


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Congrats Alchemist! I remember you from earlier part of the thread :) I see your baby in avatar and she's gorgeous!
> 
> I can't wait to meet mine :cloud9:

Don't forget to come back here and show her off!


----------



## greenpear

Haha I will!


----------



## Jolann

Hi everyone, I'm British (honey blonde hair, blue eyes) and my husband's from West Africa so mixed for us too. 

Thanks for this thread -so many gorgeous babies, its helping me get my head around the fact I won't be having the blonde haired blue eyed angels all of my cousins have had!


----------



## waitandsee

my daughter 50% German 50% Colombian
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2358.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## The Alchemist

*waitandsee* - aww so adorable :)


----------



## babybaker2011

waitandsee said:


> my daughter 50% German 50% Colombian

What a cutie!! Love her name - very close to mine, which is amilia :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

waitandsee said:


> my daughter 50% German 50% Colombian

Your lil one is adorable:)

I found out today that we're gonna have a girl today :) I saw that she had nice full lips in the ultrasound:cloud9: Can't wait to meet her


----------



## LilDreamy

Yay! Pregnant with my second biracial bundle!

Can't wait to meet her
,

I had a very vivid dream last night that I gave birth and remember all of her features... Was crazy!


----------



## somegirl

So am I! Mixed babies are adorable :)


----------



## Leids

Anyone close to having their babies? :flower: I've been keeping up with this thread for what seems like forever!

I can't wait to meet my half white/half Chinese LO. So excited to see what he looks like! Will definitely post pictures when he's here.

:happydance:


----------



## rockabillymom

Our baby is quite a mix. Im native american mostly with scottish, irish and norweigan. Oh is german and Japanese. I love my daughter beautiful little almond eyes she got from daddy and olive skin. Shes got my high cheek bones and dark eyes but OH's reddish blonde hair


----------



## The Alchemist

I've already had my baby, but I'm still keeping up with this thread. It's interesting to see other mixed babies. Don't forget to share!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Can't walk to meet our son! I'm half thai half black.. and my OH is white, hispanic and black :)


----------



## The Alchemist

mixedbeautyx said:


> Can't walk to meet our son! I'm half thai half black.. and my OH is white, hispanic and black :)

Your lo's gonna have so many mixes! Would be interesting to see how your lo will look.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

yay, can wait to see everyone's baby pics. I have a while to go still (DD is Aug 28th) but I'll made sure to post pics.

I know it may sound funny but hubby and I saw baby's lips in the 20w ultrasound and she has inherited hubby's super full lips :) My lips are pretty full too but nothing compared to hubby who's half black


----------



## barefootnpreg

I'm white (scottish/english descent so fair skinned and freckled, although I have dark hair) and my boyfriend is native american/mediteranean with dark olive skin. I'm hoping our baby gets my blue eyes and his dark skin! and maybe my freckles, its so rare to see dark skinned people with freckles and I think its gorgeous.

I think mixed babies are always so beautiful.


----------



## greenpear

I'm still here :wave: I'll post pics of my baby girl when she arrives :cloud9:


----------



## TaurusBaby

Am having a mixed baby as well! Am African and hubby is caucasian. 
I have really curly hair and hoping baby will have the same but a bit softer....kinda like DeAndre of American Idol if anyone's been watching this season


----------



## tashyluv

TaurusBaby said:


> Am having a mixed baby as well! Am African and hubby is caucasian.
> I have really curly hair and hoping baby will have the same but a bit softer....kinda like DeAndre of American Idol if anyone's been watching this season

Hi, I am actual white/african and my fiance has italian roots. My hair is very thick afro with tight zigzag curls ( I hate it) 

My daughter ( you will see a few pages ago ) has lovely hair with great big thick ringlet curls, its loose at the front as the length weighs it down and she has smaller curls near her scalp. Its still thick but not frizzy if you know what I mean. I am so jealous of my daughters hair!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Autumntx

Aurora_xox said:


> My little sweetpea is 1/4 Chinese (My side) and 3/4 White. She is pretty much her Daddy's double :)

Precious!!!!


----------



## Autumntx

Aurora_xox said:


> My little sweetpea is 1/4 Chinese (My side) and 3/4 White. She is pretty much her Daddy's double :)

BTW she looks alot like my LO which is 1/2 Chinese and 1/2 Caucasian. She looked full Asian when she was born and more mixed now.


----------



## Leids

Autumn, your baby is so adorable! I can't wait to meet my little guy, not too much longer. :flower:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1040543.jpg


----------



## BintUmmi

YoshiPikatchu your daughter is so pretty!


----------



## babybaker2011

BintUmmi said:


> YoshiPikatchu your daughter is so pretty!

Yes she is! Love her hair and that beautiful chocolate skin!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

BintUmmi said:


> YoshiPikatchu your daughter is so pretty!

Agreed, she's precious! I like the pose you captured her in too:cloud9:

I'm still wondering what my daughter will look like. Hope she'll have hubby's chocolate skin or maybe caramel skin with my Persian eyes


----------



## YoshiPikachu

babybaker2011 said:


> BintUmmi said:
> 
> 
> YoshiPikatchu your daughter is so pretty!
> 
> Yes she is! Love her hair and that beautiful chocolate skin!!Click to expand...




Shadowy Lady said:


> BintUmmi said:
> 
> 
> YoshiPikatchu your daughter is so pretty!
> 
> Agreed, she's precious! I like the pose you captured her in too:cloud9:
> 
> I'm still wondering what my daughter will look like. Hope she'll have hubby's chocolate skin or maybe caramel skin with my Persian eyesClick to expand...

Thank you! :D


----------



## Olivia_T

I just remembered this thread!! Thought I would stop by and post pictures of our daughter Aubrey. 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/545578_10100493122784995_21410393_46477568_66835537_n.jpg

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/s720x720/148702_10100517199879305_21410393_46532832_120004453_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/156157_10100552797416555_21410393_46670983_1704338765_n.jpg


----------



## ying423

Aubrey is so so cute she just made my morning with her adorable smile in the fifth pic and her little hair bow!!! and LOVE her name :)

im having a half thai half caucasian baby boy! my DH is super excited because he thinks our son is immediately going to be soooo handsome if he has a western parent. the range for beauty here is so small: needs to have pale skin, dark defined eyebrows, a thin feminine face whether male or female, and a straight nose. ive reminded him that western eyes like Asian noses and dark skin, and a strong jawline, either way can be beautiful. his response was "well if he looks like me he will have a western girlfriend, if he looks like you he will get a thai girlfriend".... oh Thailand and narrow-mindedness! i keep imagining our baby son coming out and DH being disappointed saying "oh no hes ugly!" :( that thought is getting me down....


----------



## babybaker2011

Olivia_T said:


> I just remembered this thread!! Thought I would stop by and post pictures of our daughter Aubrey.
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/545578_10100493122784995_21410393_46477568_66835537_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/s720x720/148702_10100517199879305_21410393_46532832_120004453_n.jpg
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/156157_10100552797416555_21410393_46670983_1704338765_n.jpg

WOW, what a gorgeous little girl!! Perfect in every way :flower:


----------



## korndogger123

.


----------



## The Alchemist

*Olivia T* - your dd's so cute! 

*Ying* - my baby is half thai, half white (russian). Don't worry! Your baby will be beautiful, just like all babies are .


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Olivia T - your daughter is absolutely gorgeous! She's the perfect mix of u two :)


----------



## Charlee

I love bi-racial babies, such beautiful skin colours and features. Congrats on your little beauties.


----------



## ying423

The Alchemist said:


> *Ying* - my baby is half thai, half white (russian). Don't worry! Your baby will be beautiful, just like all babies are .

he will be to me! but you know how thais are about facial features, (are you or your partner thai?) and so quick to judge on beauty. i just dont want my husband to think that way, or ill have to punch him!! is that your baby in avatar pic? adorable!


----------



## Olivia_T

Thank you so much for all the compliments ladies!!!!! 

Here she is one more time enjoying some time on the porch!!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/306296_10100557519159145_21410393_46688859_1294197909_n.jpg


----------



## Olivia_T

Ying423... your baby will be beautiful!! And he will see that once the baby is born. He might have ideas of what he wants the baby to look like now, but when he looks into that little face, he will forget about all of the "requirements" he had for cuteness.

It will all be ok :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

My side: French-Canadian/ French/ Scottish/ Native American

His side: Syrian/ Egyptian/ British

Of course I'm convinced that our little boy is going to be he handsomest ever! :D


----------



## lola_90

Such beautiful babies on here :)

I can't wait to see what my little boy looks like! 

I am as white as they come with loads of freckles and my fiance is Nigerian

:flower:


----------



## Lola90

Oh my gosh Olivia, Aubrey is just absolutely beautiful! So sorry if you've already said but what racial "mix" is she. I am mixed race (Nigerian, Jamaican and Caucasian) and baby's daddy is caucasian. It's so exciting wondering what my baby might look like.


----------



## The Alchemist

ying423 said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> *Ying* - my baby is half thai, half white (russian). Don't worry! Your baby will be beautiful, just like all babies are .
> 
> he will be to me! but you know how thais are about facial features, (are you or your partner thai?) and so quick to judge on beauty. i just dont want my husband to think that way, or ill have to punch him!! is that your baby in avatar pic? adorable!Click to expand...

Yes, I'm thai, and yes, that's my baby in the avatar pic :)
I know some Thais are quick to judge as thays just part of the culture values, but I wouldn't give a rats ass what people want to say about my baby. Don't worry, ying, your baby will be beautiful!


----------



## ying423

Baby is always going to be adorable to me, I can't wait to meet him!! I finally confronted OH about it yesterday as he was badgering me about who i thought the baby would look like, who i wanted him to look like etc. I asked him if the baby came out and looked like him - dark skin and asian nose, would he be disappointed? He thought about it for a second and said he would be really really happy because he's his son and looks like him :) actually the cutest moment ever!


----------



## Olivia_T

Lola90 said:


> Oh my gosh Olivia, Aubrey is just absolutely beautiful! So sorry if you've already said but what racial "mix" is she. I am mixed race (Nigerian, Jamaican and Caucasian) and baby's daddy is caucasian. It's so exciting wondering what my baby might look like.

Thank you!! We are just plain ole black and white hehe :)

I guess more specifically, I am German/Dutch with some Irish in there too.


----------



## Skadi

Olivia - Your daughter is gorgeous!

Here is little Keira.


----------



## JoulesRulez

Really curious to see what mine will come out looking like, I am half Indonesian (Javanese) and half red headed Dutch farmer (see my previous post for a pic of me and OH), and baby daddy is an all American Caucasian concoction.... I tried the freaky online thing where you upload two pictures and it predicts what the baby will look like, and the girl looks pretty cute, so we'll see! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Baby-of-IMG-3663-1-jpg-and-881-jpg (1).jpeg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leids

I had my little guy! He's half Chinese and half white. Absolutely gorgeous.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/052212_29.jpg


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Leids said:


> I had my little guy! He's half Chinese and half white. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/052212_29.jpg

Awww he is so cute! :D


----------



## Aurora_xox

Leids said:


> I had my little guy! He's half Chinese and half white. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/052212_29.jpg

Oh he is absolutely gorgeous! Half Chinese Half White is the best kind of mix there is (Same as me! lol)


----------



## Autumntx

Leids said:


> I had my little guy! He's half Chinese and half white. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/052212_29.jpg

Beautiful! My girl is half Chinese half White. Shes looking more Caucasian lately but still looks just like her daddy if that makes any sense.


----------



## The Alchemist

Autumnx - my dd looks mostly asian, yet sometimes, with certain facial expressions or angles, she looks like my oh (russian). Her hair is light brown to reddish brown in the sunlight, but I think she will have darker hair as she grows since we (me+oh) have brown hair. It's awesome to see them change.


----------



## stacey3690

Oopsie forgot to update so I had my little mixed raced baby her daddy is half Nigerian half Scottish and im Scottish this is Lilly-rose
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-18 09.15.07.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 11









2012-06-09 13.22.17.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jemlo

Leids said:


> I had my little guy! He's half Chinese and half white. Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/052212_29.jpg

Aww he is stunning!


----------



## The Alchemist

stacey3690 said:


> Oopsie forgot to update so I had my little mixed raced baby her daddy is half Nigerian half Scottish and im Scottish this is Lilly-rose
> View attachment 424177

So adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## Olivia_T

Here's a few more of my little honey of a girl 

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/600605_10100597911806955_512122298_n.jpg

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/543332_10100598652821955_485490508_n.jpg

https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/542263_10100599107730315_1009569145_n.jpg


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Stacey - ur LO is adorable and so cute and chubby! I'm getting impatient to meet mine!

Olivia - what a cutie pie! She has both of your feautures and a perfect blend. My daughter is going to be so mixed that right now DH and I don't have the slightest clue how she'll turn out


----------



## teenah99

DH is Caucasian (blonde hair blue eyes) and I am half Mexican/Mescalero Apache. We are going to have a tiny little brownie :)


----------



## Autumntx

Hope to see more updated pictures of everyones LO. Here's some recent ones of Ava:) Chinese/Caucasian baby:)
 



Attached Files:







307021_10150834591146835_1478805748_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 14









476418_10150847389006835_612096575_o.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 14









460636_10150841314761835_1573666817_o.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Skadi

Ava is so cute!

Here is Keira (Half White (English) and Half Black (Jamaican)) yesterday and over the past week.


----------



## The Alchemist

Omg they've grown a little and looking so adorable!

Here's my lo half Thai/half Russian
 



Attached Files:







20120605_111629_Alex_Scrap.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## BintUmmi

All the babies are absolutely gorgeous! It`s lovely seeing all the mixes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I love this thread! All babies are adorable and it's making me impatient to meet my lil mixed girl...

I'm gonna continue stalking this thread :)


----------



## The Alchemist

This is the only thread I keep tabs on lol


----------



## greenpear

Omg girls - all your babies are sooooooo cute! I can't wait to see mine - only few more weeks to go, although she might come early according to my Dr. :shock:

Alchemist - my Thai/Russian baby might look like yours haha!


----------



## Lynzeigh

Here is my son. I am white british and the father is Indonesian. :D
 



Attached Files:







hon 007.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 11









Park 009.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

Mixed race bubs have ALWAYS been the cutest in my mind!! They are all SOOOO beautiful girls! My bubs will be half aussie/quarter colombian (dark native colour skin)/quarter english...so 3/4 white with 1/4 dark skin. Poor kid will have an identity crisis at age 5 hehe! I hope bubs looks like my halfie DH!! (HOTTIE!!)


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Omg girls - all your babies are sooooooo cute! I can't wait to see mine - only few more weeks to go, although she might come early according to my Dr. :shock:
> 
> Alchemist - my Thai/Russian baby might look like yours haha!

Omg greenpear! Time flew by quick......you're already ready to pop your halfie! I can't wait to see YOUR Thai/Russian! How are you? Have you gotten any signs? At 37w for me was nothing. I felt normal. I finally felt that period cramp and bloody show with SOME plug around 38+5, I gave birth later that day.


----------



## The Alchemist

Shadowy Lady said:


> I love this thread! All babies are adorable and it's making me impatient to meet my lil mixed girl...
> 
> I'm gonna continue stalking this thread :)

I love your blue dress (your avatar pic)!!


----------



## greenpear

The Alchemist said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Omg girls - all your babies are sooooooo cute! I can't wait to see mine - only few more weeks to go, although she might come early according to my Dr. :shock:
> 
> Alchemist - my Thai/Russian baby might look like yours haha!
> 
> Omg greenpear! Time flew by quick......you're already ready to pop your halfie! I can't wait to see YOUR Thai/Russian! How are you? Have you gotten any signs? At 37w for me was nothing. I felt normal. I finally felt that period cramp and bloody show with SOME plug around 38+5, I gave birth later that day.Click to expand...

Hi! :wave: No, I haven't gotten any "real" signs, but at my Dr. appt last week she said that the head is really low in the pelvis - she couldn't even feel it, and I've been getting funny sharp pains like someone poking me with a fork down there, and Dr. said it's because baby is head-butting my cervix, so she said I have to pack my bags just in case haha. :shock:

But I hope she stays put for another 2 weeks or so. I don't feel quite ready yet to have her - I have 1 more week of work left!

Your baby is so, so cute! Can't wait to see how she'll look when she's a bit older :flower:


----------



## The Alchemist

Greenpear - well, shoot, it could happen any minute now! Hope you have your bags ready. I had my bags ready, full of things but I ended up just needing a blanket for her, socks, and my own clothes to change into. My hospital provided the baby things. Did you make a birth plan? I filled mine out but never turned it in but I did tell them I wanted to go all natural. The only thing allowed is I.V. Drips to keep hydrated. Make sure you drink and snack on something before they tell you no more food. I'm totally excited for you! Will you be writing a birth story here? I would love to read it. 

Thank you about my baby. She's my little monster (in a cute way). Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## KeriEloise

Im English with italian blood (although im rather pastey) and my beautiful OH is Italian and Iranian. 
I cant wait to see if this little bean has beautiful dark skin! 

xx


----------



## greenpear

Alchemist - I haven't packed my bags yet.... :dohh: I"m kind of waiting for my mom to come back to town (she'll be here on Tue) so I have this weird notion that if I don't pack bags then baby won't come :wacko: I know, I know.

I didn't write birth plan but I did tell my Dr. that I wanted all natural as well, and to be able to move around if I can because I hate not being able to move when I'm in pain (when I have period moving always helps with cramps).

Thanks for tips - hubby loves food so I'm sure he'll bring a bunch of snacks with him :rofl: I will share birth story here if you'd like - or you can visit my journal, I'll definitely post there once I recuperate.

How old is your baby now?


----------



## LemonTea

Aww, what a cute thread! I'm going to have to continue checking in over the next few months. I'm black and my husband is white. A healthy baby is most important of course, but I can't wait to meet our LO and see what he/she looks like!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

The Alchemist said:


> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> I love this thread! All babies are adorable and it's making me impatient to meet my lil mixed girl...
> 
> I'm gonna continue stalking this thread :)
> 
> I love your blue dress (your avatar pic)!!Click to expand...

thank you so much! I get a lot of use out of it especially now that I'm pregnant...it's super comfy too :D

I'm hoping for an all natural birth too. I have about 9 weeks to go but getting very excited.


----------



## angelady

Hi everyone,

I am 5 months pregnant and most of all just want a lovely healthy baby, but can't wait to see what she'll look like. I am a Caribbina and my DH is Caucasian, blond with blue eyes, white eyebrows! We can't wait for our Isobelle and to show our pics too!


----------



## greenpear

Welcome LemonTea and angelady! :wave:


----------



## The Alchemist

Greenpear - she is 3 months now and boy does she have a personality!

Shadow - I have a long pink maxi dress that I wore for my baby shower and I still wear it now. Hope of you ladies have a smooth labor!


----------



## greenpear

Awww so cute! hehe. Wonder what mine will be like....hmmmm :)


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Awww so cute! hehe. Wonder what mine will be like....hmmmm :)

You will find out veeerrry soon enough! She's pretty much right around the corner!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

greenpear said:


> Awww so cute! hehe. Wonder what mine will be like....hmmmm :)

hehe, not too long to wait for you. I always get envious of ppl who already had their babies or will have them soon. It seems like I had forever to wait, lol


----------



## Aurora_xox

Here are a couple of recent pictures (I took them today) of my little Princess. There's pretty much no Chinese in her at all. She looks white! lol
 



Attached Files:







Lilia Elise.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 20









Lilia Elise 1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## The Alchemist

Aurora_xox said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures (I took them today) of my little Princess. There's pretty much no Chinese in her at all. She looks white! lol

What a cutie she is! Oh yes, she took most of daddy's side, huh


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Aurora - she's beautiful! And you're right she does look more white. One of my friends is Vietnamese and just had a baby boy with her Israeli husband (her husband looks mediterranean). Their baby came out darker than them both with curly hair.

Genetic mixing is not really like to pots of paint that u mix and get the middle ground. It's really the luck of draw what the baby will come out like. Between my hubby and I, we have more than 8 mixes so we have no clue what our daughter is gonna look like


----------



## The Alchemist

Shadowy Lady said:


> Aurora - she's beautiful! And you're right she does look more white. One of my friends is Vietnamese and just had a baby boy with her Israeli husband (her husband looks mediterranean). Their baby came out darker than them both with curly hair.
> 
> Genetic mixing is not really like to pots of paint that u mix and get the middle ground. It's really the luck of draw what the baby will come out like. Between my hubby and I, we have more than 8 mixes so we have no clue what our daughter is gonna look like

What are you and your OH mixed with again? 8 mixes!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

The Alchemist said:


> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> Aurora - she's beautiful! And you're right she does look more white. One of my friends is Vietnamese and just had a baby boy with her Israeli husband (her husband looks mediterranean). Their baby came out darker than them both with curly hair.
> 
> Genetic mixing is not really like to pots of paint that u mix and get the middle ground. It's really the luck of draw what the baby will come out like. Between my hubby and I, we have more than 8 mixes so we have no clue what our daughter is gonna look like
> 
> What are you and your OH mixed with again? 8 mixes!Click to expand...

I'm 3/4 Persian and 1/4 Russian. I look mostly Mediterranean with light olive skin, dark hair, hazel eyes. 

My husband is native american (2 different mixes), black, Spanish, Scottish and Dutch, lol! He looks mostly black though but with almond eyes and straight hair. He looked more Asian as a young boy though.


----------



## The Alchemist

Shadowy Lady said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> Aurora - she's beautiful! And you're right she does look more white. One of my friends is Vietnamese and just had a baby boy with her Israeli husband (her husband looks mediterranean). Their baby came out darker than them both with curly hair.
> 
> Genetic mixing is not really like to pots of paint that u mix and get the middle ground. It's really the luck of draw what the baby will come out like. Between my hubby and I, we have more than 8 mixes so we have no clue what our daughter is gonna look like
> 
> What are you and your OH mixed with again? 8 mixes!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3/4 Persian and 1/4 Russian. I look mostly Mediterranean with light olive skin, dark hair, hazel eyes.
> 
> My husband is native american (2 different mixes), black, Spanish, Scottish and Dutch, lol! He looks mostly black though but with almond eyes and straight hair. He looked more Asian as a young boy though.Click to expand...

Wow! Your lo's gonna look pretty interesting! Please share once lo is here :)


----------



## greenpear

Aurora - your baby is so beautiful, and she might look Asian later on, who knows as babies change a lot?

Shadowy lady - wow that's pretty international. I bet your kid will be gorgeous :D


----------



## Aurora_xox

Thank you ladies :) And yes she is pretty much her Daddies double.


----------



## DallasLeigh

Having a biracial child ! Can't wait to see what traits my child will have , I'm am African American & native American , the father is Irish :)


----------



## boyzannoy7077

My baby is going to be 25% Filipino and 75% Caucasian, so I am extremely excited to see how Filipino the baby will look! <3


----------



## Leids

Cute overload! :cloud9: I love looking through this thread. So many adorable babies.

Here's some more of my little guy (half Chinese, half Caucasian)! He looks just like his daddy. He's a very smiley baby, 2 months. Sorry for the hugeness!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/2012-07-20205757-1.jpg 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/liam_11.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/2012-07-26014058.jpg


----------



## Skadi

Oh gosh Leids, what a cutie pie!


----------



## Native_gurl

Amaya_Jordan said:


> I'm African America, Indian and White, and my Fiance is 100% Dominican!!!

My husband is Dominican as well! I am Canadian First Nation. We have one son and he really looks more like his Dad than I for sure.


----------



## The Alchemist

Leids! He's so cute! Such a charming smile :)

waiting for the rest of yoooouuuuuu! How are the ladies in waiting :)


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Leids, ur bubbah is so cute! And smiley babies are the best.

I have about 4 weeks till my EDD. Hopeping to meet my baby soon. I keep having random dreams about what she'll look like


----------



## The Alchemist

Shadow - wow, it went by quick. 4 more weeks....are you readyyyyy?!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

The Alchemist said:


> Shadow - wow, it went by quick. 4 more weeks....are you readyyyyy?!

I know :happydance: I think I'm ready...at least I have all the stuff baby needs...but emotionally some days I'm super ready some days I'm just scared, lol! I take it one day at the time


----------



## mimi1979

Hi ladies :flower: I will be having a biracial child. I am African American and my DH is Caucasian. I also can't wait to see what traits my lo will have, although I'm pretty sure he/she will look a lot like DH. He has a 17 year old daughter who is also biracial and she looks almost identical to him. 

Leids...what a cutie patootie!!! He is so adorable!!!


----------



## Leids

Thank you ladies! He's my world. :cloud9:

I remember posting here when I was like 8 weeks pregnant. Time has just flown by! Shadowy and mimi before you know it your lo's will be here.


----------



## edigirl82

I'm Scottish/English with dark blonde hair and hazel eyes, BF is Scottish with pretty much black hair and blue-green eyes. He gets lots of red hairs in his beard though LOL, I wonder what the chances of having a little redhead are?


----------



## Skadi

Wait.... how is that bi-racial?


----------



## Ginger_Bee

It isn't.

Being English, Scottish, or in my case American is a nationality. Not a race.


----------



## Lynzeigh

I have a bi racial son :D I'm British white and the father is Indonesian x
 



Attached Files:







hairy 002.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MelloYello

Mixed ones for me too. Black,White and Puerto Rican. Guess that makes them multi-racial since bi means two races. LOL


----------



## Skadi

Ginger - Just making sure I wasn't the confused one. I keep wondering what is going on every-time someone posts in this thread with "I'm English and OH is RUSSIAN". Um. What?


----------



## colorsofgrey

OH is white and I'm Asian, would love to talk to anyone else with Amerasian babies orAsians living in. The States!


----------



## Katherinejjm

im white babys dad is pakistani, interesting to see what kinda colour he is when hes born xx


----------



## The Alchemist

colorsofgrey said:


> OH is white and I'm Asian, would love to talk to anyone else with Amerasian babies orAsians living in. The States!

Hi! Mother of an Amerasian here! My dd is half Russian (dad) and half Thai (me).


----------



## Kismo

hello..... I love mixed babies too, so cute!

Me - I am Scottish born but from Scots/Irish/Welsh descent so Celtic race (swarthy dark hair with freckled face and green/blue eyes). OH is half Moroccan half Spanish. We have a 2 year old who was born with olive skin, brown hair with an auburn sheen and big brown eyes like her Dad. Wondering what this one will turn out like, think it's another girl... am guessing another dark haired bub but maybe this time with greenish blue eyes like mine! Wonderful thread by the way! XXX


----------



## LemonTea

Leids said:


> Cute overload! :cloud9: I love looking through this thread. So many adorable babies.
> 
> Here's some more of my little guy (half Chinese, half Caucasian)! He looks just like his daddy. He's a very smiley baby, 2 months. Sorry for the hugeness!

Oh my goodness -- cute overload for sure! He is adorable!


----------



## mizzywizzy

my little bubba will be half afghan, half croatian :D wonder what my little cupcake will looke like!


----------



## Taylah

My bub will be half Aussie (me) light brown hair & green eyes & half middle eastern (Lebanese & Jordanian ) (dh) tall , dark & handsome our 7yo daughter looks exactly like her dad but with my nose & my fairer skin - she is very exotic looking no one can pick what mix she is when her dad is not around ! 
Wonder what this one will look like ??? Im excited to see, I'm hoping this one will have blue eyes like my mum did as I lost my mum & would love a bub with her eyes xx


----------



## rosabelle

Taylah, im aussie with naturally light brown hair/green eyes and my husband is Iraqi so we have similar raced mixes :)
Cant wait to see what they look like!


----------



## The Alchemist

So many mixes! 

Welcome, if you're new and congratulations if you're newly pregnant.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

rosabelle said:


> Taylah, im aussie with naturally light brown hair/green eyes and my husband is Iraqi so we have similar raced mixes :)
> Cant wait to see what they look like!

wow you're due pretty soon, can't wait to see what ur bubba looks like.

I had a dream about my baby last night...in the dream she had fairer skin (like mine) but had DH curly hair and big lips. 

4 more weeks (give or take) for me :happydance:


----------



## Terangela

I'm mixed race (Ojibwa, Cree and then German, Scottish, English, Irish) I had white blonde hair, fair skin and blue eyes when I was born, my Dh is complete Caucasian and also was white blonde, fair skin and blue eyed when little. Our 3 kids all have white blonde, fair skin (but they can all tan nice and dark even with SPF 60) and blue eyes. No one knows I am mixed race unless I tell them. I am proud of my heritage and share cultural things with my kids all the time.


----------



## The Alchemist

Terangela said:


> I'm mixed race (Ojibwa, Cree and then German, Scottish, English, Irish) I had white blonde hair, fair skin and blue eyes when I was born, my Dh is complete Caucasian and also was white blonde, fair skin and blue eyed when little. Our 3 kids all have white blonde, fair skin (but they can all tan nice and dark even with SPF 60) and blue eyes. No one knows I am mixed race unless I tell them. I am proud of my heritage and share cultural things with my kids all the time.

Hi,

Just wondering. What is Ojibwa & Cree? Cree, I think of Creole and never heard of Ojibwa.


----------



## rosabelle

Shadowy Lady said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> Taylah, im aussie with naturally light brown hair/green eyes and my husband is Iraqi so we have similar raced mixes :)
> Cant wait to see what they look like!
> 
> wow you're due pretty soon, can't wait to see what ur bubba looks like.
> 
> I had a dream about my baby last night...in the dream she had fairer skin (like mine) but had DH curly hair and big lips.
> 
> 4 more weeks (give or take) for me :happydance:Click to expand...

I know! Due tomorrow! I have a feeling she will be taking her time though, no real signs lately! lol 
cant wait to see her :)


----------



## vinterlilja

Sini said:


> Im scandinavian and oh is malaysian so a lil mixed prince on the way :)

Im swedish and my man is singaporean and we are having a girl I ant wait either :)


----------



## greenpear

Ok I'm loong overdue for a pic of my precious little girl (Emi was born July 4th!) but here it is! :happydance:

For those who don't know - I'm Ukrainian and hubby is Thai so our baby is Thaikrainian :haha:

(and looks 100% like hubby - she only has my long feet!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0344 copy.JPG
File size: 75.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## greenpear

colorsofgrey said:


> OH is white and I'm Asian, would love to talk to anyone else with Amerasian babies orAsians living in. The States!

I live in Canada but I'm Ukrainian (white) and hubby is Thai so we have a mixed baby as well :)


----------



## BintUmmi

greenpear your daughter is gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Ok I'm loong overdue for a pic of my precious little girl (Emi was born July 4th!) but here it is! :happydance:
> 
> For those who don't know - I'm Ukrainian and hubby is Thai so our baby is Thaikrainian :haha:
> 
> (and looks 100% like hubby - she only has my long feet!)

Omg greenpear!!! Finallyyyyy!!! Awwww....She's adorabllleeeee and totally stole her daddy's side (for now!!!)

Super congratulations!!! If you get around to writing a birth story, lmk - would love to read,


----------



## Shadowy Lady

greenpear - congrats on ur lil sweetie pie. She's adorable, it does look like she took mostly after ur DH.

Babies change though u know. My friend who is also Persian is married to a Mexican guy. When their daughter was first born, she looked exactly like her DH with tanned skin and a tone of black straight hair. Now that she's nearly 2, her hair is finer and wavier and she's lost some of her tan..overall looks a lot like her mom now.


----------



## greenpear

Alright, here it is!

*EMILY - BIRTH STORY*
I spent my Tuesday running around like crazy doing errands, seeing Dr. and just being plain busy. Still had cramps and backache but nothing out of ordinary. Then in the evening I spent 3 hrs watching Dr. Phil on Youtube and getting paranoia about raising daughters At 12:00 am I was ready to tucker in when I felt my first contraction. It was stronger than period pain but I didn't know for sure. Then, about 8 min later I got another one. Then another one 5 min later. I started timing them and for the next hour was getting them every 5 min and getting stronger in pain. I was also getting strong diarrhea and nausea as well so I figured this wasn't just random false start but probably real labour. By 1:30 they came at every 3-4 min so by 2 I woke mom up since I wanted her and hubbs to be at birth. Mom didn't believe that I was in labour but by then my contractions were 2 min apart. She timed them for several minutes and finally realized that I meant business 

We got to hospital at 2:30 and I got accessed - I was already 5 cm dilated 

Next came several hours of lots of pain. I kept running to the bathroom to poo and mom kept yelling - are you sure you're not giving birth yet? Then I started to walk up and down the ward and vomiting my face off everywhere. By 4 am I was still around 6 cm. I tried rolling around on the ball and walking and getting into the tub but the pain kept being pretty bad at every 2 minutes. Then at 6:45 am as I was dosing between bouts of pain I felt something like a pop and lots of warm fluid gushing. I think I yelled out "I peed myself!" because I was so exhausted from pain that I wasn't too aware of things happening. The next few contractions were 10 times more painful. At 6:50 they checked me and said that I was 10 cm dilated (no wonder it hurt like hell for those past 5 min). Then I started pushing. It really does feel like being constipated with a giant watermelon I pushed her out in 20 min and Emi came into the world at 7:10. Labour from first contraction to Emi in my arms lasted 7 hrs in total.

She's perfect and beautiful and so delightful. We didnt get discharged right away because she had problems latching and feeding and developed jaundice so she went under photo therapy (will write more on that later). After 3 days we were discharged and all is well now - she's feeding and I'm healing (she tore me up a bit but I'm less sore now haha)

Giving birth without epidural or any sort of drugs was one of the most painful things I've ever done but I would do it again - it's really true that you forget pain as soon as you see your baby


----------



## Leids

Aww greenpear she's adorable! :cloud9: Look at that hair! I love it. Congrats on your little one. :)


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear - ah what lovely birth story. It was kind of like mine, the riding the pain out until it's time and had no idea it was haha. Emi is lovely :) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BabyDragon

Awww... I've always found mixed babies to be utterly adorable! All of your babies are the epitome of cuteness!!! Super jealous!


----------



## kimberley3

here is our little one as promised, her daddy is half jamican and half white and me white so baby is 1/4 jamicain and 3/4white x
 



Attached Files:







zzzz.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 14









zxx.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 19









zxxxx.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## The Alchemist

kimberley3 said:


> here is our little one as promised, her daddy is half jamican and half white and me white so baby is 1/4 jamicain and 3/4white x

Omg cuteness! :D


----------



## kimberley3

thank you :D the pictures were taken at one and two days old! x


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Kimberley - ur baby's so gorgeous!!


----------



## kimberley3

Thank you  a lot of people keep commenting on how pretty she is of course I think she is but I am bias lol she must be a pretty baby as everyone keeps saying lol x


----------



## Shadowy Lady

hi ladies,

My daughter, Sofia Calysta, was born on August 24th (4 days before EDD). I'm so in love Labour was short thankfully and no tears/stitching required. I managed it all naturally with just water. Here's the birth story:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1150365-sofia-calysta-positive-natural-birth-story.html

And a pic:

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/sofia1.jpg

Ppl say she's a great mix of both of us. As you may recall, I'm of Mediterranean origins (3/4 Persian, 1/4 Russian) and DH is a mix of black, 2 different native american mixes, Spanish and Scottish. Sofia's skintone is mostly red but I think she'll be darker liker her daddy. She has my lips though:baby:


----------



## rosabelle

.


----------



## vinterlilja

:baby: So cute babies OMG 

I can wait for mine Hubby Singaporean Malay and me Swedish, I'm happy I always wanted mix kids. 

:hug:


----------



## JaanRuk

gorgeous babies ladies:flower: I cant wait to post here as well but my LO doesnt want to come out lol:dohh:


----------



## Soccergurl3

I'm 3/4 white and a 1/4 black and my husband is south african ( mix of dutch and east indian)

Our son Jayden has beautiful skin and always looks permanently tanned. Excited to see what this baba will look like!


----------



## JoannaL

I'm Trinidadian, Venezuelan and Native and OH is 100% Panamanian. Excited to see who/what my little girl will look like :)


----------



## The Alchemist

How are we doing? Has anyone had their baby?


----------



## lch28

im half greek, a quarter german and a quarter irish. OH is 100% Costa Rican. very interested to see what our baby will look like =]


----------



## bababas

im filipino-german and my OH is icelandic.


----------



## jen_rios

Proudly!! my baby will be 3/4 white, and 1/4 korean


----------



## tinkalink

I'm white British and my OH is Pakistani British. I am soo excited as I know our little girl will be beautiful hehe Biased maybe a bit? My OH is not that dark and I am very pale but both have dark eyes and hair so we think she will look very mediteranean with olive skin.


----------



## drsquid

im white... russian jewish. blue eyes, dark hair, tons o freckles.. donor is vietnamese. from the profile it says fair skinned, and obviously dark hair and eyes. im super curious to see the boogers given that i dont even "really" know what dad looks like. im also having twins (fraternal) so itll be interesting to see how much each of them get of each.. sigh. but i know there will be no blue eyes.


----------



## wamommy

I adore biracial (or multi-racial!) babies. They grow into the most interesting, beautiful adults :D

My DH is half Japanese, I'm a white mutt (about every country in Europe contributed to me, lol ) My 2 daughters have blonde hair and one has hazel, the other blue eyes! I never would have guessed how they would look based on being 1/4 Japanese. I thought for sure they'd have dark hair and eyes at least. You just never know, and it's absolutely amazing finding out!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

The Alchemist said:


> How are we doing? Has anyone had their baby?

I posted a picture of Sofia in the last page, here's some more recent ones. She was born on August 24th:

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/bubba.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/bubba2.jpg

I think she's gonna be much tanner than me. Maybe with a gorgeous caramel skin :thumbup:


----------



## Farida_2013

I am White (half German half Egyptian) and my husband is 100% Egyptian :)

Can't wait to see our baby Girl what she will look like :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Shadowy Lady said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> How are we doing? Has anyone had their baby?
> 
> I posted a picture of Sofia in the last page, here's some more recent ones. She was born on August 24th:
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/bubba.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/bubba2.jpg
> 
> I think she's gonna be much tanner than me. Maybe with a gorgeous caramel skin :thumbup:Click to expand...

Cant see the images :(


----------



## The Alchemist

Oops yes i see! Wow adoooorableeeeee! :D


----------



## modo

My kids are half Arabic and half English


Bobby

When he was born:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Baby%20Bobby/DSC_0154copy.jpg

Now:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Bobbybackpack.jpg

Lily

When she born
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/9b52ea64.jpg

Now:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0217-1.jpg


----------



## Farida_2013

modo said:


> My kids are half Arabic and half English
> 
> 
> Bobby
> 
> When he was born:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Baby%20Bobby/DSC_0154copy.jpg
> 
> Now:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Bobbybackpack.jpg
> 
> Lily
> 
> When she born
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/9b52ea64.jpg
> 
> Now:
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/DSC_0217-1.jpg


oh my God how cute are your babies!!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

modo - your kids are adorable, and they took after your hubby's side. Can't say if they took the light hair, as some Arabs have very light hair/blonde, some even have red hair! But yeah...definitely I see the Arab side in them


----------



## greenpear

Aww they are all sooo cute!

Alchemist - how's your LO doing? Does she starting to look like hubby yet? Mine is 100% like hubby - can't see any Ukrainian in her yet hehe. Here's one of her smiling :)
 



Attached Files:







smile copy.JPG
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Aww they are all sooo cute!
> 
> Alchemist - how's your LO doing? Does she starting to look like hubby yet? Mine is 100% like hubby - can't see any Ukrainian in her yet hehe. Here's one of her smiling :)

Omg! She is adorable!! She looks so happy in the pic. 

Zoey still looks like me so far lol....It doesn't bother me, really. It's just wonderful to see the changes they go through. 

Here is a pic of Zoey. She will be 6 months September 19th. Growing up so fast, and growing OUT of her clothes.

Does she look like daddy or me? lol
 



Attached Files:







20120804_120240.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Alchemist - ur baby does look like you and wow 6 months already! I can't wait till my bubba's about that age and can interact with me more...and hopefully sleep more through the night too


----------



## dolcebambina8

My husband is moroccan and I am mexican. He is a muslim and I am catholic. We are expecting our first baby. I wish for a baby girl!


----------



## honeymama

Alchemist - Zoey is beautiful! She looks alot like you I think...and I see she was born on my anniversary, how cool! :)

Here are some new pictures of my Aubriana, she is 9 months now...


----------



## The Alchemist

Honeymama - thanks, yes, she is the exact replica of me, just lighter skin from daddy's eastern euro side.

Your Aubriana is toooooo cute, like a lil rockstar. Where did you those outfits?!


----------



## honeymama

The Alchemist said:


> Honeymama - thanks, yes, she is the exact replica of me, just lighter skin from daddy's eastern euro side.
> 
> Your Aubriana is toooooo cute, like a lil rockstar. Where did you those outfits?!


You're welcome and thank you so much!!! I try to keep her stylish! I got the zebra outfit from Kohl's (Jumping Beans brand), the guitar/peace sign onesie from Babies R Us (Amy Coe brand) and Hello Kitty shirt from Old Navy...her little jeggings are something I found for a dollar at Marshall's.


----------



## The Alchemist

Ooooh.....I totally forgot about stores like Marshalls, Ross, TJ Maxx....nice! Thanks!


----------



## greenpear

The Alchemist said:


> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Aww they are all sooo cute!
> 
> Alchemist - how's your LO doing? Does she starting to look like hubby yet? Mine is 100% like hubby - can't see any Ukrainian in her yet hehe. Here's one of her smiling :)
> 
> Omg! She is adorable!! She looks so happy in the pic.
> 
> Zoey still looks like me so far lol....It doesn't bother me, really. It's just wonderful to see the changes they go through.
> 
> Here is a pic of Zoey. She will be 6 months September 19th. Growing up so fast, and growing OUT of her clothes.
> 
> Does she look like daddy or me? lolClick to expand...

She looks a lot like you but eyebrows are maybe daddy's? Emi looks all daddy but her expressions are a lot like mine when I was a baby :)

Zoey looks soo cute! Can't believe she's 6 months now wow :shock:


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenpear said:
> 
> 
> Aww they are all sooo cute!
> 
> Alchemist - how's your LO doing? Does she starting to look like hubby yet? Mine is 100% like hubby - can't see any Ukrainian in her yet hehe. Here's one of her smiling :)
> 
> Omg! She is adorable!! She looks so happy in the pic.
> 
> Zoey still looks like me so far lol....It doesn't bother me, really. It's just wonderful to see the changes they go through.
> 
> Here is a pic of Zoey. She will be 6 months September 19th. Growing up so fast, and growing OUT of her clothes.
> 
> Does she look like daddy or me? lolClick to expand...
> 
> She looks a lot like you but eyebrows are maybe daddy's? Emi looks all daddy but her expressions are a lot like mine when I was a baby :)
> 
> Zoey looks soo cute! Can't believe she's 6 months now wow :shock:Click to expand...

Omg yes! I can't believe it also! Gosh, they weren't lying when they said it goes by quick and to enjoy these baby moments because when they're grown, you're gonna wish they were innocent little babies again lol :haha:


----------



## detterose

Yep! I'm caucasian, very fair skin, green eyes and dark hair. My OH is half filipino, so bub will be 1/4 filipino. :flower:


----------



## honeymama

The Alchemist said:


> Ooooh.....I totally forgot about stores like Marshalls, Ross, TJ Maxx....nice! Thanks!

You're welcome! I love all those places!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I'm gonna stay subscribed to this thread, I love seeing pics of mixed babies :D


----------



## OCmommy

My hubby is caucasian & I am hawaiian/samoan/guamanian! (island mutt-:rofl:) 

Can't wait to see what our LO looks like :D


----------



## hersheypomchi

here is my beautiful daughter chloe novella. she is almost 5 days old and shes 1/4 black and 3/4 white
 



Attached Files:







s41079cc156847_4.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8









2012-09-14_08-31-31.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## vinterlilja

hersheypomchi said:


> here is my beautiful daughter chloe novella. she is almost 5 days old and shes 1/4 black and 3/4 white

nawww she is so cute :baby: :flower:


----------



## imaswimmer2

I'm white, he's puerto rican... OH's mother's side is dark skinned but father's is light skinned so we don't know what our LO will be!


----------



## Autumntx

Leids said:


> Cute overload! :cloud9: I love looking through this thread. So many adorable babies.
> 
> Here's some more of my little guy (half Chinese, half Caucasian)! He looks just like his daddy. He's a very smiley baby, 2 months. Sorry for the hugeness!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/2012-07-20205757-1.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/liam_11.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/2012-07-26014058.jpg

OH my! SOOOOOOOOOOO Precious!~ My lo is half Chinese half Caucasian. The older she gets the more white she looks! I miss her little Asian face! lol. So glad to see this thread is still active!


----------



## Autumntx

Heres an updated pic of Ava. A little more than 4 mos and she will be 1! I cant believe it! Hope you ladies that use to post here with me will put new pics up of your lo's. Would love to see them!
 



Attached Files:







391348_10150934186666835_591787779_n.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hannah 5 months old. 

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1050883_zps88834d11.jpghttps://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1060269_zps66252001.jpg


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm biracial myself so I'm positive my kids will be too! I'm Irish, Italian and Cape Verdean. My mon is pale white with red hair my dad...dark as night. I turned out with olive skin, dark hair...my little sister is paler and has freckles but looks like my twin. 

As for my daughter, her father is English/Polish and she has tan skin like me, but blond hair like her dad, brown eyes like me.

My lil bean's father is Puerto Rican. This one will most likely have tan skin, and all dark features. Although my Irish genes like to pop out sometimes! Haha! I get a pretty bright red streak in my hair if I spend a lot of time in the sun lol


----------



## cluckerduckie

My husband is Cuban. Sad thing, I look more Hispanic than he does. He was the oddball of the family with incredibly white skin and easily sunburn able whereas all the rest of his family has a beautiful bronzed look. He also has dirty brown curly hair. ><
I'm Irish and native American. I'm more shocked to see what this baby is going to look like once born. :)


----------



## RaisinKane13

My little one will be 1/2 white 1/2 black. I am very fair skin where my DH is darker skin. Can't wait to see the LO. Except DH is convinced that the baby is going to be super dark. But I told him, you never know. lol:haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

RaisinKane13 said:


> My little one will be 1/2 white 1/2 black. I am very fair skin where my DH is darker skin. Can't wait to see the LO. Except DH is convinced that the baby is going to be super dark. But I told him, you never know. lol:haha:

I am half of each and I am not that dark at all!


----------



## kareha

My little one is going to be white, African-American, and Filipino. I can't wait to meet her/him! Maybe I'll upload a picture of my fiance and I later.


----------



## RomaTomato

I am Caucasian and DH is Filipino :)


----------



## The Alchemist

More mixed babies coming soon for 2012-13! I hope you ladies come back and share your mixed bundle of joy/s (if anyone is having twins).


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Here are some recent pics of my bubba....she's now almost 4 weeks old :happydance: 

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/September%202012/sof1_zps897ec5c8.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/September%202012/sof2_zps91f3bbdc.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/September%202012/sof6_zps4cb9e72f.jpg

She's Persian and Russian from my side and Black, Native American and Scottish from my DH side


----------



## rosabelle

Shadowy Lady said:


> Here are some recent pics of my bubba....she's now almost 4 weeks old :happydance:
> 
> She's Persian and Russian from my side and Black, Native American and Scottish from my DH side

She is gorgeous!


----------



## The Alchemist

Shadowy lady, your darling is so cute, I wanna hold her too hehe. She has a lot of mixes going on. I'm curious how our mixed babies will turn out to look when they're grown.


----------



## DeedeeBeester

Ours. He is Caucasian and I am Guatemalan, although a very white and red haired Guatemalan, don't really look Hispanic. LOL


----------



## Jess TTC3

edigirl82 said:


> I'm Scottish/English with dark blonde hair and hazel eyes, BF is Scottish with pretty much black hair and blue-green eyes. He gets lots of red hairs in his beard though LOL, I wonder what the chances of having a little redhead are?




The Alchemist said:


> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> How are we doing? Has anyone had their baby?
> 
> I posted a picture of Sofia in the last page, here's some more recent ones. She was born on August 24th:
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/bubba.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/August%202012/bubba2.jpg
> 
> I think she's gonna be much tanner than me. Maybe with a gorgeous caramel skin
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Cant see the images :(Click to expand...

Awwww.... shes adorable.. Born 4 days before my birthday!! My daughters are all 3/4 black and 1/4 white.. Im mixed white/black and OH is black.. My oldest is darkish skin with a 
Orange tinge and my youngest is very pale with light brown eyes and slightly lighter hair..due .Crazy how we come out..i think she caught some of the Frence blood off her dads side...curious to see how thi little miss will turn out... Due.24th Jan ...so along wait...x


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm excited for all of you! Please come back and show him/her off to us!


----------



## kimberley3

updated of our little one. she is now 10weeks old :D just to jog your memory she is 1/4 black jamicain and 3/4 white :)
 



Attached Files:







281961_10151285795545209_714629947_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 13









285460_10151290179015209_461573906_n.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 12









402878_10151288362930209_99750858_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 16









563991_10151288364450209_1652911438_n.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Evon47

Wao, all your bubba are gorgeous! My hubby is Irish and I am Chinese. I can't wait to meet my lo :)


----------



## faith2bmum

I love this thread just read every single post!! All your babies are beautiful I can't wait to meet our baby due 9th Feb! OH is Irish/Singaporean and I am white English/Irish.


----------



## The Alchemist

I can't wait to see your beautiful babies! Don't forget to come back and show your beauties off!


----------



## charlie15

oooh just found this thread, I'm due at the start of November, I'm caucasian and my OH is sri lankan/indian. have no idea what bubs will look like, just looking forward to meeting him/her!

Some very cute pics on this thread of gorgeous babies :)


----------



## rosabelle

A couple more of my little girl, i am aussie and OH is Iraqi :)


----------



## The Alchemist

rosabelle said:


> A couple more of my little girl, i am aussie and OH is Iraqi :)

Aww...such a cutie pie. I want to picnh her cheekies!


----------



## The Alchemist

Does anybody here intend on teaching your lo yours and your partner's language? 

I'm Thai, and OH is Russian. As much as I would love for my dd to learn both languages, I just don't think she'll learn Thai only because it's just me here and even I don't speak it too much. Tbh, I'm forgetting some words in my own language! However, since OH has family here, she'll most likely learn Russian. Plus, her grandparents speak mainly Russian and they'd want to be able to communicate with her, since they can't communicate with their other grandkids as English has become their predominant language. It's sad that they have a hard time bonding with their other grandkids (which are OH's niece and nephews).


----------



## modo

Rosabelle your daughter is gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

The Alchemist said:


> Does anybody here intend on teaching your lo yours and your partner's language?
> 
> I'm Thai, and OH is Russian. As much as I would love for my dd to learn both languages, I just don't think she'll learn Thai only because it's just me here and even I don't speak it too much. Tbh, I'm forgetting some words in my own language! However, since OH has family here, she'll most likely learn Russian. Plus, her grandparents speak mainly Russian and they'd want to be able to communicate with her, since they can't communicate with their other grandkids as English has become their predominant language. It's sad that they have a hard time bonding with their other grandkids (which are OH's niece and nephews).

I speak to my LO only in Persian DH talks to her in English. My parents are inn town and they speak to her in Persian too....i def want LO to maintain that part of her heritage


----------



## The Alchemist

Shadowy lady - awww that's great. Wish my family lived near. My lo would be surrounded by multiple languages (thai, laotian, russian, and Arabic).


----------



## charlie15

We plan to, me obviously English and my OH will speak Tamil, he does have some family over here who we'll ask to speak Tamil to bubs, so hopefully it'll work out that bubs can speak both languages.


----------



## greenpear

The Alchemist said:


> Does anybody here intend on teaching your lo yours and your partner's language?
> 
> I'm Thai, and OH is Russian. As much as I would love for my dd to learn both languages, I just don't think she'll learn Thai only because it's just me here and even I don't speak it too much. Tbh, I'm forgetting some words in my own language! However, since OH has family here, she'll most likely learn Russian. Plus, her grandparents speak mainly Russian and they'd want to be able to communicate with her, since they can't communicate with their other grandkids as English has become their predominant language. It's sad that they have a hard time bonding with their other grandkids (which are OH's niece and nephews).

I think mine will most likely speak more Russian than Thai as well because I speak Russian to her all the time, but hubby speaks both English and Thai and since I spend most of the time with her and am planning on sending her to Russian daycare (we're on waitlist now :wacko: ) then it's most likely she'll speak my language :cloud9: I really hope she'll pick up Thai as well and not boycott both languages and end up speaking only English...hehe


----------



## greenpear

rosabelle said:


> A couple more of my little girl, i am aussie and OH is Iraqi :)

Cute baby :)


----------



## greenpear

Shadowy Lady said:


> Here are some recent pics of my bubba....she's now almost 4 weeks old :happydance:
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/September%202012/sof1_zps897ec5c8.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/September%202012/sof2_zps91f3bbdc.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/September%202012/sof6_zps4cb9e72f.jpg
> 
> She's Persian and Russian from my side and Black, Native American and Scottish from my DH side

Awww she's gorgeous! I wondered what she might look like ;)


----------



## The Alchemist

Yeah, ya know....she might boycott both languages. I'm talking about my lo. If anything hippie she understands at least lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I think for us the difficulty is that my DH only speaks English so we communicate in English while I talk to Sofia in Persian. I need to teach my DH Persian too so the baby doesn't get confused. He knows some word and can get by a bit but not really fluent.


----------



## rosabelle

greenpear said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> A couple more of my little girl, i am aussie and OH is Iraqi :)
> 
> Cute baby :)Click to expand...

Thankyou :flower:


----------



## greenpear

I don't think baby will be confused. Most likely they will talk in both languages, so your DH will be the one confused when trying to communicate! :rofl:

I've seen it happen in other families before :)


----------



## vinterlilja

When I'm home alone with her I speak Swedish and my hubby Malay when he is alone and when we are together we speak English so she get used to all of them :)


----------



## Leids

My LO is always around his grandmother so will speak Chinese as well as English. He may not speak Chinese very well but he'll at least have a good understanding of it. My DH speaks Chinese but rarely does, he prefers English. I only know a little Chinese, I'm mostly awful at it. 

Autumn: Oh my goodness she is too cute! I can't believe she'll be 1 in a few months. I remember when you were still pregnant! Time flies. 

My LO is starting to look more white, but really doesn't look much like me still. Definitely looks half and half! When he was first born he nearly looked 100% Chinese.
 



Attached Files:







willsmall2_zps4b5bd4c4.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 10









willsmall3_zpsf83d0d68.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0220_zps0ff8d48c.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## The Alchemist

Leids, your lo has grown! Well, they all have to grow, it's just amazing.

My lo definitely is looking more like a mixed baby. But she still looks like me. My mom said she's starting to look like my OH. I dunno......
 



Attached Files:







rps20121006_103423.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 27









rps20121006_103345.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## The Alchemist

Sorry i dunno why the pics came out that way :/


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Alchemist - awwww my heart is melting...ur LO is SO cute! I think she's looking more and mixed baby :)


----------



## Leids

Alchemist she is absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9: Too cute! She definitely looks mixed, but I think she looks more like you. :)


----------



## greenpear

Awww she is soooo cute! I showed hubby pics and he said "omg that's just like Emi!" 

PS. I think that while on her own Zoey looks very Asian, when daddy is holding her you can see some resemblance in features. Just like us :) ~ I'll post pics later haha they are on my comp and I'm using hubby's


----------



## The Alchemist

greenpear said:


> Awww she is soooo cute! I showed hubby pics and he said "omg that's just like Emi!"
> 
> PS. I think that while on her own Zoey looks very Asian, when daddy is holding her you can see some resemblance in features. Just like us :) ~ I'll post pics later haha they are on my comp and I'm using hubby's

Yeah.....my mom was telling me she's starting to see her dad's side popping through. She has his forehead and hair line. Her eyes are mine but I have a feeling they will be more rounder and bigger than mine. Her nose, yeah. Mine. Lips...my OH said her upper lip is mine and bottom lip is his. I think he feels so bad that she doesn't look like him. He hates it when people make comments like "Steve, where are you in her?! Are you sure you're the father?!" - - while I find it funny, he finds it very hurtful for him, as a father. But he's been taking it lightly these days, as she's beginning to change...somewhat....


----------



## greenpear

^^^ Haha probably because he's the dad so in the back of their minds they always worry :haha: for me, I know I'm the mom so the joke is still a joke. Ok, here we are with baby!
 



Attached Files:







Emi at thanksgiving.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 27









with papa copy.JPG
File size: 76.1 KB
Views: 30









IMG_0566 copy.JPG
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## The Alchemist

Awwwwww......

She has your lips, but daddy"s nose and eyes. To me, they look alike. But then again, the pic with you, she looks like mommy. Lol....I dunno! But she is adorabbbllleee!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Greenpear - awww, cute LO! I agree with Alchemist, baby totally has your lips :)

Here's a recent one of us as a family (LO is 6 weeks in the pic):

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll56/Shadow_lover123-2008/October%202012/us1.jpg


----------



## greenpear

Shadowylady - sooo cute! I love those outfits with ears haha! We have a whole bunch :) she is precious 

Alchemist - hehe Emi is a little chameleon - sometimes she does look a bit like me (like on that pic) on other pics she still looks like daddy even with me next to her. Interesting about lips - I always thought she had his but maybe mine? Anyways, I've gotten comments before about whether I was a nanny can you believe that? :wacko:


----------



## Autumntx

Ladies!!!! I miss this forum so much but I'm so busy:/ Ava will be one on Jan 25th . I can't believe it, seems like I just had her. I would love to keep in touch so if any of you are on Instagram ... Plz add me "autumnc78"


----------



## The Alchemist

Autumnx! I've been busy myself. Wow lil Ava's turning a big wopping ONE! My lo will be 10 months Jan. 19th. Right behind Ava. I willfollow you on instagram.
Mine is kiniwini


----------



## vinterlilja

Sorry ladies for the late post, time just fly's away.
My girl born 12/12/12 weighed: 3,270 gram and were 49cm tall.

Husband Singaporean Malaysian black hair, with dark brown eyes and dark brown skin and me blond, blue eyed and fair skinned Swedish.
She got brown thin hair with a bit of copper and brown with a hint of gray. 
But she is a beauty and I love her so much :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130107_151259.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I miss this thread too! I'm also on Instagram with the same user name: shadowy lady


----------



## The Alchemist

Shadowy Lady said:


> I miss this thread too! I'm also on Instagram with the same user name: shadowy lady

Heyy you'll see a follow from me: kiniwini


----------



## The Alchemist

Vinterlilja, you're lo is adorable, she's gonna be a beautiful girl.


----------



## Kathleen1994

Part native part canadian she is gonna be beautiful


----------



## magic93

Ooh this is a great thread, im soo excited to see my sons complexion as he grows, i am canadian caucasian white pale fair skin n OH is guyanese black very dark complete opposite. Hope he inherits my greenish eyes although im doubtful. I think itd be so cute.


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm half white, half mexican and my boyfriend is full mexican :) 
He wants a light skinned baby and I want a dark skinned baby! (We're pretty darkskinned) 
We're having a boy <3 ! !


----------



## janedoe21

im so late but thought answering would still be fun.lol.i am african-american and my fiance is puerto rican,mexican,and native american.im very interested to see how this baby will look.found out its a boy 2 days ago at 15 weeks


----------



## Shadowy Lady

magic93 said:


> Ooh this is a great thread, im soo excited to see my sons complexion as he grows, i am canadian caucasian white pale fair skin n OH is guyanese black very dark complete opposite. Hope he inherits my greenish eyes although im doubtful. I think itd be so cute.

My hubby is Guyanese too! He's black and native mixed though. I'm mediterranean...My LO turned out with tanned skin and she's gorgeous if I say so myself :haha:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1070350_zps723dbccb.jpghttps://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t287/Pikachu15/P1070358_zps7ab3a26b.jpg


----------



## fatandlumpy

I'm a mixie!

Mum is Singaporean Chinese and my Dad was Irish/British.

... OH is a Scottish.


----------



## Autumntx

Hello ladies! I started this thread what feels like forever ago! My lo is now 15 mos old. She's Caucasian/ Chinese. We are expecting again edd 12/01/13:)

Ps: so glad this thread is still going strong!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Autumntx said:


> Hello ladies! I started this thread what feels like forever ago! My lo is now 15 mos old. She's Caucasian/ Chinese. We are expecting again edd 12/01/13:)
> 
> Ps: so glad this thread is still going strong!!!

Whoa another cutie pie mixie to your family! Congrats! I'm glad this thread is still alive! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pinkflower83

Hello ladies! Our baby girl will be half Korean and half Caucasian! Everyone keeps telling me how cute she is gonna look. I can't wait! I have already joked with my husband that her looks are already set in stone but maybe I'll let her have his dark brown hair color. Hahaha!


----------



## suffolksazzle

Our bub will be half Caucasian (me) and half Chinese (OH) x


----------



## justhoping

abbyg said:


> im white babys dad is pakistani, interesting to see what kinda colour he is when hes born xx

aww..my three boys are pakistani and caucasian :)

congrats


----------



## Sephie

Congrats on baby no. 2, Autumntx! :)

I'm also another bi-racial couple! I'm Malaysian Chinese and my husband is a Caucasian Dutch! :) I hope our baby will have lighter hair than my dark brown hair and lighter eyes too as hubby has the most gorgeous grey-bronze coloured eyes!

My BIL (husband's brother) also married a Chinese lady and they have 2 adorable mixed babies too hehe! And my sister is dating a Caucasian British so our families are all about the mixed genes!


----------



## justhoping

these are two of my boys...there older now...but i love these pics...

there having a cuddle..:)

aww cant even see my oldee boy...he has these huge green hazel eyes..we get stopped on the street for....LOL

girls in school are after him now at thriteen....its nuts LOL


there half pakistani half white america :)

go brothers go xoxox
 



Attached Files:







20101115_83.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MamaPerez

My mother is Filipina/Spanish, and my dad is White. Hubby is pure PuertoRican. Can't wait to meet my daughter! Scared I'll have to get bars on the windows and a homeschooling fund because she'll be too beautiful.


----------



## phrumkidost

What a great thread! I'm white American (Norwegian, German, Welsh, Scottish mostly) with blue eyes and brown hair and DH is Bhutanese. Can't wait to see LO!


----------



## vinteenage

I'm Caucasian (Irish, Swiss, German, Dutch, Czech) with brown hair and blue eyed. My mom is hazel eyed and brown haired, sister is green eyed and brown haired, dad is green eyed and black haired and OH is half Filipino and have Caucasian (French, Scottish, Dutch) with brown hair and brown eyes. All of his siblings and dad have brown hair and brown eyes, mom has green eyes and brown/auburnish hair.

Finn came out WAY fairer than I ever expected. Light brown hair, green eyes, pretty fair. 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8593582130_8fb4051da9_z.jpg
IMG_7291 by daphneclara, on Flickr
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8368/8571750177_990c75db72_z.jpg
IMG_7077 by daphneclara, on Flickr

He looked much more Filipino at birth.


----------



## Leids

Aww! I'm glad that this thread is still going too. :) I haven't checked in so long.

vinteenage he's so handsome! :) You can definitely see that he's mixed and it's a great mix. 

I have a few friends with half Chinese/Japanese babies, and William definitely looks a bit more white than they do. He has lighter skin than DH (who is Chinese) and lighter hair as well, which is the same color as my hair. He has DH's eyebrows though. :haha: I can't believe he's almost 1!!

Warning: Big pics!

Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0983_zpsad40c017.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0984_zps98557cb5.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/902962_10151818709452519_1364545500_o_zpse49c39f1.jpg

Cheesy smile
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0881_zpsab762cf6.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/532916_10151841594722519_633886074_n_zps986df0a6.jpg


----------



## Shadowy Lady

awww I'm glad this thread is still going strong too...Sofia was darker when she was younger (just like my DH) but has got a bit fairer. Now she's that caramel skintone I always dreamed she would have. She has my eyes but they are dark brown (while mine are hazel):
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5813.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## The Alchemist

Hey! We make some darn cute, mixed babies, don't we!


----------



## The Alchemist

She looks like me more than her Russian daddy, and I'm Thai. Her facial expressions are totally her dad's.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130302_142241.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww im jealous we are just white british lol

bi racial babies are adorable!:flower:


----------



## Pinkflower83

Leids said:


> Aww! I'm glad that this thread is still going too. :) I haven't checked in so long.
> 
> vinteenage he's so handsome! :) You can definitely see that he's mixed and it's a great mix.
> 
> I have a few friends with half Chinese/Japanese babies, and William definitely looks a bit more white than they do. He has lighter skin than DH (who is Chinese) and lighter hair as well, which is the same color as my hair. He has DH's eyebrows though. :haha: I can't believe he's almost 1!!
> 
> Warning: Big pics!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0983_zpsad40c017.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0984_zps98557cb5.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/902962_10151818709452519_1364545500_o_zpse49c39f1.jpg
> 
> Cheesy smile
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0881_zpsab762cf6.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/532916_10151841594722519_633886074_n_zps986df0a6.jpg

Omg! He is so stinken cute!!!


----------



## suffolksazzle

Pinkflower83 said:


> Leids said:
> 
> 
> Aww! I'm glad that this thread is still going too. :) I haven't checked in so long.
> 
> vinteenage he's so handsome! :) You can definitely see that he's mixed and it's a great mix.
> 
> I have a few friends with half Chinese/Japanese babies, and William definitely looks a bit more white than they do. He has lighter skin than DH (who is Chinese) and lighter hair as well, which is the same color as my hair. He has DH's eyebrows though. :haha: I can't believe he's almost 1!!
> 
> Warning: Big pics!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0983_zpsad40c017.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0984_zps98557cb5.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/902962_10151818709452519_1364545500_o_zpse49c39f1.jpg
> 
> Cheesy smile
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0881_zpsab762cf6.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/532916_10151841594722519_633886074_n_zps986df0a6.jpg
> 
> 
> Omg! He is so stinken cute!!!Click to expand...

Totally agree!


----------



## catherine87

I'm Caucasian (mostly French Canadian, Native American, and German) and my husband is 1/2 Mexican. Our son Viktor was born with dark skin and dark hair but his skin has lightened (he still tans really easy though) and hos hair fell out and came back blonde which has started darkening to an light brown and he has dark brown eyes. I'm thinking this baby will be about the same.


----------



## kimmym

I'm a little bit of everything.
and OH is very Mexican.lol hes got extremely dark skin and dark eyes.
Ive got light skin that darkens easily.and eyes that change from blue to hazel and green depending on the day.
i'm so excited to see what our little one looks like,
OH says he hopes it has his skin and my eyes,and ooooh i agree.if that somehow magically happened our baby would be quite a looker o;
but babys are cute anyway.so either way our child will be adorable too.lol


----------



## HappiestMom

ours will be 1/4 Korean...it doesnt show with LO...her blue eyes and blond-ish hair...so very excited to see if it shows up more in the boys...


----------



## 9jawife

I'm a European mutt (50% Italian) and hubby is 100% Nigerian. I can't wait to meet our little brown baby! :)


----------



## justhoping

actually if we going all the waymy sons are indian and pakistani on there dads side
my side thee ukraine, russian, german, hungarian...so there quit the mix :)

my daughter is ukraine, russian, german, hungarian, and her dad side he is Scot from Scotland and his dad is from Poland...:)

its so interesting to see the mix of people


----------



## pissyrisi

I'm Caucasian (red head with blue eyes, very fair) my OH is 100% Puerto Rican... hoping the baby has his skin color and hair, but my eyes.


----------



## The Alchemist

kimmym said:


> *I'm a little bit of everything.*
> and OH is very Mexican.lol hes got extremely dark skin and dark eyes.
> Ive got light skin that darkens easily.and eyes that change from blue to hazel and green depending on the day.
> i'm so excited to see what our little one looks like,
> OH says he hopes it has his skin and my eyes,and ooooh i agree.if that somehow magically happened our baby would be quite a looker o;
> but babys are cute anyway.so either way our child will be adorable too.lol

So what's 'everything'?! I'm curious!


----------



## atayl16

I'm caucasian and DH is Arab...she got my coloring and hair, his eyes and toes :)


----------



## Aurora_xox

My LO is 14 nearly 15 months now. It's amazing how much she has changed over a year, she's always looked more like her Daddy, but you could always see the Asian in her. Now not so much (I'm Eurasian Half Chinese Half British, and my OH is 100% Caucasian.)
 



Attached Files:







forum.jpg
File size: 216.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## modo

Here is Lily (I am an Arab DH is English)

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Lily_zps583c2761.jpg


----------



## Duejan2012

Wow what a old thread lol i posted on this when i was in second tri with jonathan lol. I am White blonde hair and blue eyes. Dh is mexican so dark hair and eyes Not to dark skin but deff darker then mine lol So here is my son mixed raced mexican and caucasion! And my dd mixed. I really wonder what this child will look like lol

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/007_zpscb6b2f7c.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/007_zpscb6b2f7c.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

My dd is dark with dark hair and eyes as to where my son is more light hair and has a mostly greenish blue eyes( where very blue when born)


----------



## steph.

Duejan i remember you from the last pregnancy! Your babies are beautiful! I also posted on this thread when i was in 2nd trimester with my daughter. My dh is australian blonde hair/blue eyes and i am brazilian/italian with olive skin and dark hair/eyes. My dd came out looking like her daddy! Green eyes and light hair, though she does tan well instead on going a bright lobster colour like daddy.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1158.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pola17

I'm Latina, and DH Armenian. I'm wondering how exotic our boy will be! :cloud9:


----------



## DeedeeBeester

My half American/ Half Guatemalan

He is 3 months now! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







884474_10151326347726744_949187019_o.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Duejan2012

steph i remember you too. Your daughter is beautiful!!!! Just like my son he is soo light compared to my dh and my dd. But omg can he tan really well!


----------



## kimberley3

Hiiii, I have not posted here in a while but my little one is 1/4 black jamaican and 3/4 white she is beautiful we have strangers stop us in the street and tell us how beautiful  the third picture nwas when she was a few hours old 
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-05-06-10-12-09.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_2013-05-06-09-59-58.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11









Screenshot_2013-05-06-10-01-41.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_2013-05-06-09-58-58.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10









Screenshot_2013-05-06-10-00-42.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kimberley3

And the last two   
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-05-06-09-58-44.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9









Screenshot_2013-05-06-10-00-21.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jolann

I'd forgotten all about this thread! Just read back a few pages and there are some very cute little babies in there. This is my LO - just over 7 months old; half white British, half Ghanain Ga.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_4187.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## The Alchemist

I'm having another multi-ethnic baby. EDD is 24th of November. Ultrasound tech and doctor guessed a boy. Russian mil did her ring test and said boy. My very own instinct also says boy. But who knows until after 14 weeks. I'm very excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

I am Hispanic, Native American, and White (simple answer). My fiance's just White. So, our son will have those roots. :)


----------



## nyaonyaokat

I'm caucasian American (my family is dutch) and my husband is Japanese. As long as the baby is healthy, s/he can come out purple for all I care lol

Side note - there are some seriously adorable LO's on this thread ;)


----------



## Zebra2023

My baby will be 3/4 Caucasian, 1/8 Bangladeshi (from my Dad) and 1/8 welsh (from my mum) :)


----------



## lornapj83

my youngest 3 and this 1 are mixed white from me and black nigerian daddy :)


----------



## lornapj83

this is my youngest jaxen
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130321-WA000.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lornapj83

and this is my oh our twins and our nephew this was last year
 



Attached Files:







263283_10150274724274259_3367037_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Autumntx

The Alchemist said:


> Autumnx! I've been busy myself. Wow lil Ava's turning a big wopping ONE! My lo will be 10 months Jan. 19th. Right behind Ava. I willfollow you on instagram.
> Mine is kiniwini



I found a few under that name but dont see you . I am now "sakiakiaki"


----------



## Autumntx

Leids said:


> Aww! I'm glad that this thread is still going too. :) I haven't checked in so long.
> 
> vinteenage he's so handsome! :) You can definitely see that he's mixed and it's a great mix.
> 
> I have a few friends with half Chinese/Japanese babies, and William definitely looks a bit more white than they do. He has lighter skin than DH (who is Chinese) and lighter hair as well, which is the same color as my hair. He has DH's eyebrows though. :haha: I can't believe he's almost 1!!
> 
> Warning: Big pics!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0983_zpsad40c017.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0984_zps98557cb5.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/902962_10151818709452519_1364545500_o_zpse49c39f1.jpg
> 
> Cheesy smile
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/IMG_0881_zpsab762cf6.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/nakeli/532916_10151841594722519_633886074_n_zps986df0a6.jpg


OMG! Some of his pictures look alot like my daughter! Hes precious! and he totally looks Asian! I think Ava looks white these days but I think we parents dont see how Asian our babies look because we are with them all the time:)


----------



## Autumntx

The Alchemist said:


> I'm having another multi-ethnic baby. EDD is 24th of November. Ultrasound tech and doctor guessed a boy. Russian mil did her ring test and said boy. My very own instinct also says boy. But who knows until after 14 weeks. I'm very excited and nervous at the same time!

lol I msgd you asking if you were having another. Our LO is due 12/1 but I know this baby will come end of Nov:)


----------



## nullaby

Awe such beautiful babes! I'm on my phone but avatar is me and the kiddos 2 years ago lol. Hubby is irish, Scottish mix and I'm half dutch& Norwegian and hald afro-American. Daughter has blue eyes and freckles, little boy has brown eyes and hair. Excited to see this next one lol :)


----------



## Longl3gz

We are having a half Chinese half Caucasian baby as well. Your daughter is a beauty!


----------



## Bonnie11

We are having mixed white British and black carribean, can't wait to see what he/she will look like! The babies on here are adorable!


----------



## The Alchemist

Bump.

Any of you had your lo yet?

Any more new moms who will have bi/multiracial babes?


----------



## Dubibump

My partner is Persian & I'm caucasian, Celtic to be exact so I'm a short arse. My partner is 6"2 & skinny & I'm 5"1. I'm hoping she'll take after her dad & have long skinny legs, who knows she could be the next long distance running star! Or a hobbit like her Ma!


----------



## Dubibump

vinteenage said:


> I'm Caucasian (Irish, Swiss, German, Dutch, Czech) with brown hair and blue eyed. My mom is hazel eyed and brown haired, sister is green eyed and brown haired, dad is green eyed and black haired and OH is half Filipino and have Caucasian (French, Scottish, Dutch) with brown hair and brown eyes. All of his siblings and dad have brown hair and brown eyes, mom has green eyes and brown/auburnish hair.
> 
> Finn came out WAY fairer than I ever expected. Light brown hair, green eyes, pretty fair.
> 
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8593582130_8fb4051da9_z.jpg
> IMG_7291 by daphneclara, on Flickr
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8368/8571750177_990c75db72_z.jpg
> IMG_7077 by daphneclara, on Flickr
> 
> He looked much more Filipino at birth.


Wow he's cute!!!


----------



## BigLegEmma

I'm mixed heritage (Caucasian-Nigerian), daddy is Caucasian.


----------



## jesssika

Our LO will be half Caucasian (half English half australian), a quarter Tongan and another quarter Australian as my OH is half Tongan/ half Aussie :) 
I have light blonde hair, skin the colour of snow and hazel eyes whereas he's got quite dark skin, black-brown hair and brown eyes! Will be interesting!


----------



## randomrach

My daughter and baby on the way are English/Turkish mixed - she had a lovely tan when she was a newborn but now I'd say most people would just assume she's English, she looks alot like me.


----------



## PierceWife

See pic <----- expecting our first boy! Excited to see what traits he gets. I'm hispanic/native american and DH is down south country boy Caucasian.

My cousin and her DHTB just had their first baby girl. Mama is Hispanic/Finnish and Daddy is Japanese.. They're daughter is breathtakingly beautiful as a newborn.
 



Attached Files:







mara.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## The Alchemist

I love all the mixes!


----------



## Aurora_xox

I'm pregnant with my 2nd. My first came out looking relatively Asian, but lost it the older she got. I'm wondering if it'll be the same with my 2nd! I can't wait to find out. I'm half Chinese and my OH is 100% Caucasian.

Love looking at all the cute mixes everyone has :)


----------



## hur575

I am black and my husband is fair skinned Egyptian.


----------



## pola17

I posted here a few months ago!
My son was born on August 7th!

So, here it is, my half Armenian, half Ecuadorean boy!:



:cloud9:


----------



## xSweetTartx

My husband and I are expecting our first! Looking forward to a baby boy in February!
I'm Caucasian and my husband is Vietnamese! I want the baby to have my green eyes and his light tan skin.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am about as white as they come (1/2 German, 1/2 Polish) with blonde hair and blue eyes and DH is 1/2 German, 1/2 Mexican. He gets really dark in the summer but he has blonde hair and blue eyes so no one ever suspects that he is half Mexican. Here is a pic of us together and a pic of our one LO together. I think he looks just like his daddy, this LO is a little girl so I am wondering who she will take after and if she will just be a girl version of our DS!
 



Attached Files:







549309_4877691972515_1174493498_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6









165102_1577000777298_7068961_n.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## The Alchemist

Pola - yes I remember! He's so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## charlie15

This is my half English (me) half Sri Lankan bubs Sophia, she is now nearly 11 months old but this pic was when she was 3 months :cloud9:


----------



## tryn4

My children have 100% Jamaican parents but I am German Jamaican & Irish/Welsh & dad is black Jamaican. My 2 oldest dad is black Jamaican & Cuban, my 2 youngest their dad is black Jamaican & Chinese. We are very multiracial in the Caribbean!


----------



## The Alchemist

tryn4 said:


> My children have 100% Jamaican parents but I am German Jamaican & Irish/Welsh & dad is black Jamaican. My 2 oldest dad is black Jamaican & Cuban, my 2 youngest their dad is black Jamaican & Chinese. We are very multiracial in the Caribbean!

I wad watching the voice (recorded it) the other day. There was a jamaican contestant and I had to rewind to her talking because I got a kick out of Jamaican accent, so cool lol


----------



## pola17

Thank you, the alchemist! :flower:


----------



## Farida_2013

I am half Egyptian half German and my husband is a white Egyptian! 

Here is our daughter 8 months old now I was pregnant when I joined this thread and here she is.. she has my husbands big eyes and my mouth and hair I love her hehe :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6041.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5591.JPG
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5856.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## britt1986

I don't know if they are considered biracial, bur I am half Italian half German and my husband is half Irish half 1/4 indian and 1/4 German. I would just say our children are a heinz 57.


----------



## Farida_2013

britt1986 said:


> I don't know if they are considered biracial, bur I am half Italian half German and my husband is half Irish half 1/4 indian and 1/4 German. I would just say our children are a heinz 57.

hahaha!

yes you would be biracial! We would love to see pics!!


----------



## LilC

I'm Asian and hubby is Caucasian. We are expecting our first baby.


----------



## gacelita

I am white (French/German heritage) with fair skin, blue eyes, and brown hair. My DH is a mix himself, primarily of Mexican and African American heritage but he also has some Native American and Portuguese. He looks mostly African American, though. We are excited to see what LO is going to look like!


----------



## The Alchemist

LilC - hey hey, another hapa


----------



## lam_76

I am caucasian and my partner is from Pakistan. I can't wait to see what our little boy looks like!


----------



## StarlitHome

I'm white (English, Ukrainian, Scottish - from Canada) and my husband is mixed-race (Portuguese, Japanese, German, Hawaiian, Native American). So our LOs are all of those together!!
Our daughter:

She has my husband's eye shape, mouth, chin, forehead, hairline - but my fair skin, blue eyes, and brown hair.
I can't wait to see what our next LO looks like, my best friend's theory is that he or she will have my features but my husband's coloring :haha:


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Atlas 

Dad - Caucasian - Norwegian, German, if I remember correctly
Mom (me) - Native American, Scottish, Irish, Welsh, Aruban, Statian (Sint Eustatius), French, English, Spanish, Colombian, Venezuelan, Portuguese, German, Dutch (Yeah, it's a lot)


----------



## The Alchemist

Wow all these mixes!Wow


----------



## The Alchemist

I joined this thread when I was still pregnant with dd1 so that was like 20+ months ago. I think. She is mixed Thai+Laotian+Arabic (me) and Russian+Moldovan (OH). She looks more Asian than her caucasian side but you can tell she is mixed.


----------



## ebonymama

hey everyone,

was just browsing through the website and stumbled on this thread....never really thought about it until now....

my OH is half east indian and half african (dark skin with thin straight hair)...and i'm african...(light skin though)
we had a daughter before who was born sleeping.....GOD bless her soul......

she was very light skin with straight hair......

now we are trying for a rainbow....
however the baby looks amma be glad....i just wanna hold my lil bean bean...

well congrats to all the ladies from before....i love all all the baby pics....cant wait to see some more....got a good wait before i can post up mines though...but amma sure be stalkin this thread...very interesting


----------



## Skadi

Hi ebonymama,

My husband is Black Jamaican, and I am White English. My daughter was pretty light skinned with straight black hair until she about 1 and now she has coily, almost nappy, light brown hair and is definitely a lot darker. Mixed babies definitely change as they get older. White babies do too... I was born with blue eyes and strawberry blonde hair but by the time I was two had brown eyes and dark blond hair.

I'm interested to see how this next little girl will turn out for us!


----------



## surprisepg

My baby is going to be biracial. Her/his father is a mix of Trini and African American and I'm white. I cant wait to see what s/he will look like.


----------



## tryn4

The Alchemist said:


> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> My children have 100% Jamaican parents but I am German Jamaican & Irish/Welsh & dad is black Jamaican. My 2 oldest dad is black Jamaican & Cuban, my 2 youngest their dad is black Jamaican & Chinese. We are very multiracial in the Caribbean!
> 
> I wad watching the voice (recorded it) the other day. There was a jamaican contestant and I had to rewind to her talking because I got a kick out of Jamaican accent, so cool lolClick to expand...

Her name is Tessanne Chin, she is a star in Jamaica & we are so proud of her. You should see her sister Tami, she almost looks full white. Beautiful girls. When I get a chance I will upload pics of our multiracial Jamaican family!


----------



## tryn4

Skadi said:


> Hi ebonymama,
> 
> My husband is Black Jamaican, and I am White English. My daughter was pretty light skinned with straight black hair until she about 1 and now she has coily, almost nappy, light brown hair and is definitely a lot darker. Mixed babies definitely change as they get older. White babies do too... I was born with blue eyes and strawberry blonde hair but by the time I was two had brown eyes and dark blond hair.
> 
> I'm interested to see how this next little girl will turn out for us!

Please don't use the term nappy. Its a slave term & offensive. Your daughters pic in the avatar is so beautiful. I'm not sure if you understand, but don't let ppl fool you by making you think nappy is a "normal" word to use because u hear west Indian or Jamaicans use it. Its not used to describe beauty & ur child deserves way more. She is stunning!


----------



## StarlitHome

tryn4 said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryn4 said:
> 
> 
> My children have 100% Jamaican parents but I am German Jamaican & Irish/Welsh & dad is black Jamaican. My 2 oldest dad is black Jamaican & Cuban, my 2 youngest their dad is black Jamaican & Chinese. We are very multiracial in the Caribbean!
> 
> I wad watching the voice (recorded it) the other day. There was a jamaican contestant and I had to rewind to her talking because I got a kick out of Jamaican accent, so cool lolClick to expand...
> 
> Her name is Tessanne Chin, she is a star in Jamaica & we are so proud of her. You should see her sister Tami, she almost looks full white. Beautiful girls. When I get a chance I will upload pics of our multiracial Jamaican family!Click to expand...

Oddly enough, I know one of Tessanne's cousins! :) she proudly reps Jamaica from her home in Canada (I met her when we both lived in Northern BC). Small world, eh?


----------



## ALiKO

im black or African-American hubby is 100% Japanese. this is our first baby so we shall see :)


----------



## LaDY

My bubba will be a mixture of indian/white and African American :) x


----------



## Duejan2012

i will update lol 

Here is jonathan as a newborn growing up until now. Im white with blonde hair and blue eyes and dh is mexican 

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/p15370ta104336_6_1_zpsd14295a2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/p15370ta104336_6_1_zpsd14295a2.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Two weeks old

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/022_zpsb916d7d9.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/022_zpsb916d7d9.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Maybe like 4 months or so

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/2012110.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/2012110.jpg[/URL][/IMG] 9 months

[URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/018_zpsd8737724.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/018_zpsd8737724.jpg[/URL][/IMG] now at 20 months please exuse his bruise from bonking his head lol. 

I cant believe how old this thread is lol Mixed babies are soo freaking cuteee


----------



## liveandlove04

tryn4 said:


> Skadi said:
> 
> 
> Hi ebonymama,
> 
> My husband is Black Jamaican, and I am White English. My daughter was pretty light skinned with straight black hair until she about 1 and now she has coily, almost nappy, light brown hair and is definitely a lot darker. Mixed babies definitely change as they get older.  White babies do too... I was born with blue eyes and strawberry blonde hair but by the time I was two had brown eyes and dark blond hair.
> 
> I'm interested to see how this next little girl will turn out for us!
> 
> Please don't use the term nappy. Its a slave term & offensive. Your daughters pic in the avatar is so beautiful. I'm not sure if you understand, but don't let ppl fool you by making you think nappy is a "normal" word to use because u hear west Indian or Jamaicans use it. Its not used to describe beauty & ur child deserves way more. She is stunning!Click to expand...

Well said mama.


----------



## liveandlove04

Duejan2012 said:


> i will update lol
> 
> Here is jonathan as a newborn growing up until now. Im white with blonde hair and blue eyes and dh is mexican
> 
> [URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/p15370ta104336_6_1_zpsd14295a2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/p15370ta104336_6_1_zpsd14295a2.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Two weeks old
> 
> [URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/022_zpsb916d7d9.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/022_zpsb916d7d9.jpg[/URL][/IMG] Maybe like 4 months or so
> 
> [URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/2012110.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/2012110.jpg[/URL][/IMG] 9 months
> 
> [URL=https://s1306.photobucket.com/user/Staceyyy2012/media/018_zpsd8737724.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s567/Staceyyy2012/018_zpsd8737724.jpg[/URL][/IMG] now at 20 months please exuse his bruise from bonking his head lol.
> 
> I cant believe how old this thread is lol Mixed babies are soo freaking cuteee


So cute!!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Here's my little half thai half Russian dd. She is 1 and a half now. I joined this thread when she was still in my tummy I think.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-10-05-12-43-33.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Aurora_xox

The Alchemist said:


> Here's my little half thai half Russian dd. She is 1 and a half now. I joined this thread when she was still in my tummy I think.

She is adorable!


----------



## Aurora_xox

Here is my little 1/4 Chinese 1/4 Irish 1/2 English DD. She'll be 20 Months old on the 12th of this month :)
 



Attached Files:







_MG_2351forum.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mattison

Hi ladies!

Just found this thread, and wanted to say that I really love seeing pictures of your babies -- they are all beautiful.

My 2nd LO will be half white from me and his dad is Hawaiian, Filipino, Japanese. I am very excited to see what he looks like when he is born.

:flower:


----------



## lornapj83

My little girl she was born November first this year Her names alika which is in her dads native language it means most beautiful she is half white and half Nigerian
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kimberley3

i have not posted for a while but here is a update picure of my little one nearly 17months. 1/4 black Jamaican and rest white
 



Attached Files:







car.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## greenpear

The Alchemist said:


> Here's my little half thai half Russian dd. She is 1 and a half now. I joined this thread when she was still in my tummy I think.

She's getting cute by the day. You have to post pic of your little boy next :)


----------



## pola17

Here's an update of my partly Armenian, Georgian, Russian, Persian, native Ecuadorean, Irish, Spanish baby boy! :cloud9:

Mikael is now 4 months! Maybe you can't see on the pic, but he's got green olive eyes! :cloud9:


----------



## surprisepg

My almost 5 month old baby Dreas. His dad is African-American/Trinidian and I'm Greek.
 



Attached Files:







622.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------

